# Healing the Gut Tribe-February



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's the new thread...it's been quiet around here lately!


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Update for us: I'm back on grains, eating a serving or two of brown rice, millet, or buckwheat a day. So far so good--no candida symptoms. I've caught a brown rice flour sourdough starter, and am going to try making some fermented apple butter so I can have brown rice sourdough biscuits and pancakes occasionally--otherwise I have nothing to top them with and I figure fermented fruits are the best way to go. It's going to be an interesting experiment baking, though, since we are off eggs--DD started spitting up a bit almost every day after I introduced eggs into her diet so I cut them out and the spitting up stopped.

I think DD's eczema is starting to clear a bit (at least her skin feels softer) now that the eggs are gone. I'm starting her on protease enzymes in between meals along with her Candex. I've also started her on EPO and am giving her enzymes with her meals. I have some OOO that I'm going to give her eventually, too (one thing at a time). I'm still considering doing Failsafe at some point although I'd rather exhaust every other possibility to help her first. Failsafe would mean such a huge change and I don't want to do it unless I feel I have to. DD's sleep is horrible right now--I generally can't get her to bed until 9 or 10 (she just won't go to sleep no matter how tired she is) and then she is up 4-6 times in the night. If I do manage to get her to sleep early, she wakes up several times before I go to bed. I feel like I am mentally exhausted by the sleep issues, and also by the extra effort of cooking two different meals for myself and DD (really 3 different meals most days since I am baby-sitting a 21 month old who eats the SAD). Plus there's the stress of trying to keep the 21-month-old's food away from DD since she eats things that DD is allergic/intolerant to. I have a couple of appointments for health kinesiology set up for DD and I'm hoping those will help her sleep better, or eliminate some of her allergies/intolerances, or something.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all, still around. We have been doing Failsafe for 5 weeks and have kind of hit a stand still after having a week of many unintended mistakes. The improvements have been good and so I still feel like it is worth it to stick with the diet for longer. Sleep issues only pop up here now when we get some amines, but then again DS has been a pretty good sleeper all along. We have some obvious behavior changes when we make mistakes too, whether amines or salicylates. DS is so calm and sweet and when we get amines he is really cranky and will whine non stop, throw his toys, gets fidgety with his hands and cannot control his motor functions as well. I never thought before starting this diet that DS had any behavior issues and mistakes become more obvious as we have more good days.

Caedmyn, wow 3 separate meals! That is tough. You must spend most of your day either cooking or cleaning up the dishes. DS and I basically eat the same things and I make a pot of something every few days for DH. Sometimes we eat the same things but it is harder on this diet to share a meal because everything is so bland. Glad taking eggs out helped your DD, eggs are the first thing I may challenge with.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

caedmyn - could she be reacting to sulfur?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

here's a new one.

dh started having weird digestion a few weeks ago. all his signs pointed to poor sulfur metabolism. he's taking Homeopathic Sulfur, waiting on the remedy Secale Cornutum to arrive and then he'll switch to it. he's also taking just a broad spectrum digestive enzyme (MegaZyme). still has weird things - like visible movement in his belly intermittently (looks like a fetus movement); nasty stool and gas - stinky with some undigested food.

last week we learned that he has an inguinal hernia. he's waiting to get scheduled for surgery.

anyhooo.... i keep telling him that his weird digestive issues are likely because of the hernia. that's what MY gut is telling me. i just can't find anything to back me up. on theother hand, i have found that some people who do get inguinal hernias do so because they have abnormal collagen metabolism, likely because of ascorbic acid deficiency.


----------



## Pattyla (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Still trucking along. I'm feeling a bit like we are floundering now without a real direction to try.

I'm keeping a detailed food, poop, suppliments, sleep diary for me and dd. We go see a naturopath to go over it in another week. Not sure what to expect from the appointment.

We tried diflucan. It made no difference in me that I could see. I got checked yesterday for yeast in my vagina and at least that was gone. DD had diahrea for about half the treatment course. I think that was why (but it can be really hard to tell these things) Not sure what that means for her.

I have a polyp in my uterus that hopefully I'll be getting removed in another month.

My gall bladder has finally calmed down and I'm feeling much better in that dept. I have started supplimenting with iodine and it is making a huge improvement in my patch test. Not really noticing any other benefits but now I can keep a yellow mark on my belly for much longer.









DD is sick for the 8th time since the begining of Sept. I'm begining to think I need to just stop going to church in the Winter with her. I know she is getting all these colds from our over crowded church nursery. It seems like most people think that if their kid isn't completely miserable they should go to nursery and infect every other kid.







:

So many of the low amie foods are ones we are allergic to. I don't feel like that is a diet we can try.


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if I could join you. I have been posting a few times around here and haven't gotten too much response. MY story is that I have a 3 month old son named Alec and he has been having blood in his stools on and off for a while. I have been dairy, soy, egg, citrus, beef, nut, free for 3 weeks and 1 day. I was wheat free for 2 weeks but for sanity reasons had to add it back in. He seems fine with it and I don't think that is his issue. He doesn't have blood everyday anymore(well, that I can see) but it still pops up occasionally. He seems very comfortable since I took out the dairy. He sleeps 5 hour stretches at night which I consider to be great for a co-sleeping, bfing, babe. My non allergic dd didn't do that until she was 2! He also takes great naps and just never *seems* bothered.

It is so frustrating getting to the bottom of his issues. I have received some great tips and would love any more advice that anyone has. I have him on a probiotic and I just started taking an enzyme myself. I wasn't sure which to get so I got one at Whole foods that is sort of like a multi-enzyme. It is called Wholezyme. I took my second dose today and have an awful stomach ache~







Now ds seems to have one, too. I am wondering if I should back off with it.

Anyway, I enjoy reading your thread and learning as much as I can. Anything you can educate me on in terms of this would be so appreciated. His ped seems like if in a few weeks this doesn't clear, she wants me to stop nursing. I made an appointment with a ped GI in 2 weeks just to see what our options are. I won't stop nursing though. I have come to that conclusion. My son is happy, healthy, growing, eating, sleeping well so I will not switch. I just want to help him heal.

Robin

Momma to my sweet Paige 2-2-04 and my halloween baby Alec!!


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pattyla* 
Hi everyone,

Still trucking along. I'm feeling a bit like we are floundering now without a real direction to try.

I'm keeping a detailed food, poop, suppliments, sleep diary for me and dd. We go see a naturopath to go over it in another week. Not sure what to expect from the appointment.

We tried diflucan. It made no difference in me that I could see. I got checked yesterday for yeast in my vagina and at least that was gone. DD had diahrea for about half the treatment course. I think that was why (but it can be really hard to tell these things) Not sure what that means for her.

I have a polyp in my uterus that hopefully I'll be getting removed in another month.

My gall bladder has finally calmed down and I'm feeling much better in that dept. I have started supplimenting with iodine and it is making a huge improvement in my patch test. Not really noticing any other benefits but now I can keep a yellow mark on my belly for much longer.









DD is sick for the 8th time since the begining of Sept. I'm begining to think I need to just stop going to church in the Winter with her. I know she is getting all these colds from our over crowded church nursery. It seems like most people think that if their kid isn't completely miserable they should go to nursery and infect every other kid.







:

So many of the low amie foods are ones we are allergic to. I don't feel like that is a diet we can try.

Pattyla, what is iodine supposed to be good for?


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

We're still here. I've been keeping a food diary this past week for the allergist. So many foods seem to cause reactions. My gut tells me they are not true allergies, but rather digestive/possibly IgG issues. I'm taking enzymes, but I'm having a hard time getting dd to do the same. I need to look at DeFelice's list of ways to get kids to take them that are safe for us (dairy and corn free is hard, as far as that goes). We just did IgE (ImmunoCAP) testing on a large group of foods and will get results this week.

I'm not sure if dd's yeast is flaring up again. I gave her Threelac yesterday and her rash looks better. I never know if it's yeast or just a rash, but sometimes (and not often, since we've been off our allergens) she gets this red pimply rash under her arms. Maybe they're hives. I don't know. But the bumps are accompanied by the more typical "eczema" (the red, raw, streaky stuff, not just dry skin).

Anyway, she takes her probiotics 2x a day. I take probiotics, enzymes (I need to buy the Houston ones, though; right now I'm just taking a broad spectrum one that does *not* contain papain or bromelain (sp?), glutamine, Vit C with quercetin, Calcium and a multi-vitamin. Fish oil and Flaxseed oil are hit and miss, so I'm going to start giving her EPO again. Does anyone know how much for a 1 yr old? And does anyone have any other supplement recommendations that I've missed?


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
Hi everyone,

I was wondering if I could join you. I have been posting a few times around here and haven't gotten too much response. MY story is that I have a 3 month old son named Alec and he has been having blood in his stools on and off for a while. I have been dairy, soy, egg, citrus, beef, nut, free for 3 weeks and 1 day. I was wheat free for 2 weeks but for sanity reasons had to add it back in. He seems fine with it and I don't think that is his issue. He doesn't have blood everyday anymore(well, that I can see) but it still pops up occasionally. He seems very comfortable since I took out the dairy. He sleeps 5 hour stretches at night which I consider to be great for a co-sleeping, bfing, babe. My non allergic dd didn't do that until she was 2! He also takes great naps and just never *seems* bothered.

It is so frustrating getting to the bottom of his issues. I have received some great tips and would love any more advice that anyone has. I have him on a probiotic and I just started taking an enzyme myself. I wasn't sure which to get so I got one at Whole foods that is sort of like a multi-enzyme. It is called Wholezyme. I took my second dose today and have an awful stomach ache~







Now ds seems to have one, too. I am wondering if I should back off with it.

Anyway, I enjoy reading your thread and learning as much as I can. Anything you can educate me on in terms of this would be so appreciated. His ped seems like if in a few weeks this doesn't clear, she wants me to stop nursing. I made an appointment with a ped GI in 2 weeks just to see what our options are. I won't stop nursing though. I have come to that conclusion. My son is happy, healthy, growing, eating, sleeping well so I will not switch. I just want to help him heal.

Robin

Momma to my sweet Paige 2-2-04 and my halloween baby Alec!!

Hi, Robin! Welcome









From what I understand, the enzymes can cause stomachache in the beginning. It might be worth it to decrease the dosage to start with, and work up to a full dose over a couple of weeks. What probiotics are you and Alec taking? Are they dairy-free?

With the blood in the stool, I'm guessing that his gut just needs to heal from the damage dairy did before. If it continues to be a problem, you might want to investigate other allergens, like soy. Also, if I were you, I would avoid nuts and fish/shellfish until your ds is older. My dd is allergic to corn and dairy, but because of that propensity, we're staying away from nuts, shellfish/fish and soy so as to not develop allergies to those, too.


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chinese Pistache* 

(I need to buy the Houston ones, though; right now I'm just taking a broad spectrum one that does *not* contain papain or bromelain (sp?), recommendations that I've missed?

Are these bad to take when breastfeeding? I can't find solid info anywhere!


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

No, we have a pineapple (and many other fruits) sensitivity, so I'm avoiding those enzymes for now (bromelaine comes form pineapple; papain from papaya). It seems that pineapple is hard for a lot of people, along with tomatoes and other citrus.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
Are these bad to take when breastfeeding? I can't find solid info anywhere!

Enzymes are fine when BF'ing--www.enzymestuff.com will tell you about everything you ever wanted to know about enzymes.

My DD had blood in her stools starting at 3 months old from dairy. It didn't go away even after I cut out dairy until she was 8 months old, when I finally found a dairy-free probiotic for her. Within a week or two she had no more blood in her stool.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chinese Pistache* 
Does anyone know how much for a 1 yr old? And does anyone have any other supplement recommendations that I've missed?

JaneS recommended 3 grams a day minimum on the EPO.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
caedmyn - could she be reacting to sulfur?

It's possible, but she seems okay with sauerkraut which is high in sulfur. I do eat a lot of high-sulfur veggies though. I think she's more likely to be reacting to salicylates--she seems to have problems with zucchini. It causes a bit of restlessness at night like many of her allergens, and today after eating zucchini she keeps making noises like she's got reflux. I can't imagine she's actually allergic to zucchini, so it's probably the salicylates if she's reacting to it.

Nolansmum--do you know if butternut squash is lower in salicylates than zucchini? The salicylates lists I've found only have baby squash, whatever that is.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
I was wheat free for 2 weeks but for sanity reasons had to add it back in.

In my experience this is often a sign of intolerance, the food you just cannot live without. Of course this may only be for you and not for your son.

For instance, I have dairy issues and I absolutely, positively ADORE dairy. Not milk per say, but just about everything else. It was so difficult for me to trial dairy to see if DD's little bumps cleared up. I made excuse after excuse, until finally I did it. After a few weeks, it was smooth sailing... and DD does not really react to dairy.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
It's possible, but she seems okay with sauerkraut which is high in sulfur. I do eat a lot of high-sulfur veggies though. I think she's more likely to be reacting to salicylates--she seems to have problems with zucchini. It causes a bit of restlessness at night like many of her allergens, and today after eating zucchini she keeps making noises like she's got reflux. I can't imagine she's actually allergic to zucchini, so it's probably the salicylates if she's reacting to it.

Nolansmum--do you know if butternut squash is lower in salicylates than zucchini? The salicylates lists I've found only have baby squash, whatever that is.

All I know is that zucchini is listed as very high, 'squash' was listed as high and pumpkin is listed as moderate. Have you tried chayote yet, it is a type of squash, I usually steam it for DS. Good finger food, also steamed celery is a good finger food.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I can't imagine she's actually allergic to zucchini, so it's probably the salicylates if she's reacting to it.

For about a year, my DD was sensitive to zucchini and butternut squash. It made her incontinent for several hours after she ate it, and carrots and Bach's Rescue Remedy also did this to her. The littlest bit of wheat in our diets made her incontinent all the time. After we got the wheat out of our diets for three weeks, she was magically continent and carrots, zucchini , and butternut squash did not bother her anymore. I rub the Bach's on the soles of her feet and she does not react.

It's been almost a year since we got the wheat out, and now we can have a little bit now and then without her losing control of her bladder.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
All I know is that zucchini is listed as very high, 'squash' was listed as high and pumpkin is listed as moderate. Have you tried chayote yet, it is a type of squash, I usually steam it for DS. Good finger food, also steamed celery is a good finger food.

I don't think I can get chayote around here, at least not this time of year. Maybe I'll try pumpkin and see what happens with that. I think DD gets a bit constipated with butternut squash, but I haven't seen any noticeable reaction to other high-salicylate foods like avocado.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

so i dunno what we did but ds no longer has dark circles around his eyes. yay! he also is no longer constipated nor does he seem to get those periodic bouts of constipation, though he is very private about his poop - he tells us to GO AWAY when he needs to go. can't wait until he actually does that in the bathroom on the toilet.

i missed about a week of EPO and it had no effect on ds' skin. he's only taking generic probiotic now every other day or so (when i remember). he may still have a mild yeast infection (only mild behavioral signs, no physical signs) from all the olbas syrup i gave him for that last cold.

dh has his surgery scheduled for tuesday a.m. he's nervous abotu the pain meds - any good holistic approaches to pain management? anything they'll give him will be likely to give leaky gut.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
dh has his surgery scheduled for tuesday a.m. he's nervous abotu the pain meds - any good holistic approaches to pain management? anything they'll give him will be likely to give leaky gut.

arnica! not really for pain per se, but for trauma (but that's what's causing the pain, so...). my dh got hit by a car head on last week while on his bicycle. his face broke the guy's windshield. i started surreptitiously (he was NPO until CT negative for scary things) giving him arnica 200c, 2 pellets every 20 min per our homeopath (who blessedly once gave me her cell phone # when dd2 was hospitalized with pnuemonia). he thoroughly broke his nose, and 2 other hairline facial fractures, had 11 stitches in his face for deep lacerations. he took 1 vicodin that evening before leaving the ER (only because he expected thing to get much worse; they kept warning him he would feel a lot of pain the next few days), and that was it, since "it doesn't hurt that much." now he's taking symphytum to help heal the fractures, and just icing for pain/swelling. he was outside stacking wood the next day.

not sure what surgery/where, but really cold ice packs help numb things. rubbing alcohol and water (1:3 or 4) in a doubled sandwich ziploc, in the back of the freezer til it's slushy, thin wet dishcloth over it. only 5-10 min max, or you can get frostbite it's so cold. if there's a dressing that can't get wet, then just put it on the dressing without the wet cloth. if the bag has freezer frost on it (which will melt and get the dresing wet), put it in a dry plastic bag for the moment. ace wrap it on for a firm contact. it may hurt just before going numb, that's ok. it's also possible to place it on the appropriate spinal nerve, eg if it's his knee, put it over L345 (low back) with the wet dishcloth. the nerves will get cold and stop sending the pain signal for a while. if it's abdominal, i'm not sure you can get to the referring nerves, a lot of visceral innervation comes thru cranial nerves (vagus, etc). but for incisional pain he can ice his back to get the referring nerves for the skin and muscle.

hth.


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chinese Pistache* 
Hi, Robin! Welcome









From what I understand, the enzymes can cause stomachache in the beginning. It might be worth it to decrease the dosage to start with, and work up to a full dose over a couple of weeks. What probiotics are you and Alec taking? Are they dairy-free?

With the blood in the stool, I'm guessing that his gut just needs to heal from the damage dairy did before. If it continues to be a problem, you might want to investigate other allergens, like soy. Also, if I were you, I would avoid nuts and fish/shellfish until your ds is older. My dd is allergic to corn and dairy, but because of that propensity, we're staying away from nuts, shellfish/fish and soy so as to not develop allergies to those, too.


We are taking Baby Bifidactyl. I'm not sure if I am going to continue it though because it seems to contain some bacteria he may not need. It was the only dairy-free one for infants my Whole Foods carried. They said they would order the Solaray BabyLife for me though. This is what is in the one we are taking:
Whole rice concentrate ~
Spirulina (Algae protensis)(whole plant) ~
NutraFlora® FOS (Fructooligosaccharides) ~
L. Acidophilus (875 million microorganisms) ~
B. Infantis (875 million microorganisms) ~
B. Bifidum

We are avoiding soy as well just to be sure-plus fish and nuts. Basically, the only allergen I am eating is wheat. I think I am going to get a different enzyme today because I realized that I may be getting a stomach ache because I am taking an enzyme that is breaking up foods I DON'T eat-like dairy.

Anyone have experience with Pancrease? I read this is a good one for nursing moms who have food intolerant babes. It only contains enzymes to break up protein, fat, and starch.

Off to Whole Foods again....I think they are starting to know us by name these days....









Thanks for your help.

Robin


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 

My DD had blood in her stools starting at 3 months old from dairy. It didn't go away even after I cut out dairy until she was 8 months old, when I finally found a dairy-free probiotic for her. Within a week or two she had no more blood in her stool.


This is very encouraging. I am so glad to have found you all. It is so refreshing to learn about this. It seems like his ped is going along the lines of, if it doesn't clear-oh well, wean him. That's just not an option for me so I want to get to the bottom of it. I KNOW he has a problem with dairy-I knew it even before the blood came. He would literally wake every 45 min if I ate pizza. Plus, he(we) have risk factors for unbalanced gut flora. He was a c-section( I have an incompetent cervix and a cerclage placed abdominally so I literally have a sewn-shut cervix-not condusive to vaginal delivery!), and he also received an antibiotic when he was 2 months old because he was running a fever and we took him to the ER. They fused him with abx because they *thought* he had pneumonia. He didn't. So, he had unnecessary abx and after that is then his issues really started.

Anyway, thanks for the help.

Robin


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
We are taking Baby Bifidactyl. I'm not sure if I am going to continue it though because it seems to contain some bacteria he may not need. It was the only dairy-free one for infants my Whole Foods carried. They said they would order the Solaray BabyLife for me though. This is what is in the one we are taking:
Whole rice concentrate ~
Spirulina (Algae protensis)(whole plant) ~
NutraFlora® FOS (Fructooligosaccharides) ~
L. Acidophilus (875 million microorganisms) ~
B. Infantis (875 million microorganisms) ~
B. Bifidum

We are avoiding soy as well just to be sure-plus fish and nuts. Basically, the only allergen I am eating is wheat. I think I am going to get a different enzyme today because I realized that I may be getting a stomach ache because I am taking an enzyme that is breaking up foods I DON'T eat-like dairy.

Anyone have experience with Pancrease? I read this is a good one for nursing moms who have food intolerant babes. It only contains enzymes to break up protein, fat, and starch.

Off to Whole Foods again....I think they are starting to know us by name these days....









Thanks for your help.

Robin

I don't know about Pancrease specifically, but I think any digestive enzymes would help to some degree. The ones generally used/recommended around here are Enzymedica Digest Gold (should be available at WF but pretty pricey--much cheaper online from www.vitacost.com or www.iherb.com), enzymes from www.throppsnutrition.com (similar to Digest Gold but about half the price), or enzymes from www.houstonni.com. I've used both the Digest Gold and the Thropps.

I don't think you'll get a stomach ache from taking an enzyme containing lactase--JMO, though. It's probably from starting with too high a dose of enzymes. Some people are very sensitive to them and have to start with 1/4 capsule or less per meal and work there way up. My DD had problems with crankiness when I first started enzymes although they didn't bother me so I had to work my way up slowly on the dose.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

bluets--that's great about your DS' improvement. Do you think the homeopathic remedy he was taking helped?

I've been reading a really interesting book called "Energy Medicine"...talks about the scientific basis behind homeopathy and things like that. It's quite technical and I probably only understand 1/10th of the information, but it's super interesting for anyone interested in alternative therapies.


----------



## KAHMama (May 30, 2005)

This is my first post here and I thought I'd better follow this month thread from the beginning so it's less overwhelming LOL.

We are currently working on eliminating dd's bloody stools. She's 6 months old. She is taking an infant probiotic (UDO's Choice) and I have Solary Babylife on order. I'm taking a probiotic as well and I'm also obviously on a dairy-free diet.

It's been a week and already the stool is MUCH better. There used to be big chunks of dark stuff along with a lot of dark strings but these past couple of days, I really have to look for the blood and question myself if it's blood or not. So, good progress here. Hopefully she will be clear very soon!

Working on including probiotics into ds' diet but it's hard to hide it and I get frustrated when the food I've added the probiotics to doesn't get eaten. His only symptoms are that he wakes a lot at night (not sure if related to gut issues, seems more like nightmares because he wakes up and he's upset at us for taking his toys, stuff like that) and he's pretty small (again, not sure if related, I'm 4'11", 97 lbs so could be genetic). He's 3.5yo.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KAHMama* 
Working on including probiotics into ds' diet but it's hard to hide it and I get frustrated when the food I've added the probiotics to doesn't get eaten.

these days my kids will let me just pour the powder out of the capsule into their mouths, but if you're trying to get a lot of stuff in, a smoothie (frozen fruit chunks alone are like smoothie sherbet) works great, they think it's desert! my then 18mo would come running to the kitchen and get a cup out of the cupboard whenever she heard the blender.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KAHMama* 
Working on including probiotics into ds' diet but it's hard to hide it and I get frustrated when the food I've added the probiotics to doesn't get eaten. His only symptoms are that he wakes a lot at night (not sure if related to gut issues, seems more like nightmares because he wakes up and he's upset at us for taking his toys, stuff like that) and he's pretty small (again, not sure if related, I'm 4'11", 97 lbs so could be genetic). He's 3.5yo.

You could try adding the probiotics to his water/juice/milk/etc. Have you tried eliminating gluten? Gluten intolerance is a pretty common cause of both failure-to-thrive/small size and night terrors IIRC (not saying your son is FTT, just that it might be something to try if you're concerned).


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KAHMama* 
This is my first post here and I thought I'd better follow this month thread from the beginning so it's less overwhelming LOL.

We are currently working on eliminating dd's bloody stools. She's 6 months old. She is taking an infant probiotic (UDO's Choice) and I have Solary Babylife on order. I'm taking a probiotic as well and I'm also obviously on a dairy-free diet.

It's been a week and already the stool is MUCH better. There used to be big chunks of dark stuff along with a lot of dark strings but these past couple of days, I really have to look for the blood and question myself if it's blood or not. So, good progress here. Hopefully she will be clear very soon!

Working on including probiotics into ds' diet but it's hard to hide it and I get frustrated when the food I've added the probiotics to doesn't get eaten. His only symptoms are that he wakes a lot at night (not sure if related to gut issues, seems more like nightmares because he wakes up and he's upset at us for taking his toys, stuff like that) and he's pretty small (again, not sure if related, I'm 4'11", 97 lbs so could be genetic). He's 3.5yo.


Hi! I am new here as well and it seems like we are dealing with similar issue IRT blood in the stool. My son improved right away with the removal of dairy but the little blood specks are still popping up even after 3 weeks.

I have a 3 yo dd and for her, I just mix the probiotic into her milk/juice. I have to blend it good though because if she sees it, she picks it out and says, "Ewww....what is this, Mommy?"

Good luck. I noticed that cutting out soy helped as well.

Robin


----------



## Taedareth (Jun 9, 2004)

Question for the knowledgeable healing-the-gut mamas:

How long does it take to get results from doing a colon cleanse? I am taking 1 tbsp psyllium husks and 1 tbsp bentonite clay every day, and drinking filtered water. I've been doing it for about 2 weeks. The information I read said this should clear out the "plaque" that is stored up in my colon; I should pass something that resembles a "bicycle inner tube." But I haven't seen any evidence of this. Do I need to take more psyllium? How long does this take to work?

Thanks!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Taedareth, I have heard of the colon cleanse thing before, but haven't done it. I've heard a colonic can do the same thing.

As far as infant probiotics, bifidus is the only type of probiotic that infants younger than 6 months and/or who are not eating anything other than mama's milk should have. Other strains like lactobaccillus and such are for older babies, kids, and adults.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
bluets--that's great about your DS' improvement. Do you think the homeopathic remedy he was taking helped?

I've been reading a really interesting book called "Energy Medicine"...talks about the scientific basis behind homeopathy and things like that. It's quite technical and I probably only understand 1/10th of the information, but it's super interesting for anyone interested in alternative therapies.

it probably did help, but only because we found the right remedy. the last time he got constipated, it didn't work -- his indicators were totally different and it took me a day or so to recognize the change. once i changed the remedy to something with matching indicators (symptoms?), the constipation resolved quickly. we're not doing any remedies right now and he's pretty regular - once in the morning and once in the evening, with an occasional one during the day at daycare/school (though he's getting quite private about it -- "go away mommy daddy", so i imagine that until he's potty trained, school frequency will taper off).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

formerluddite - it's an inguinal hernia, so definitely abdomen. i'll be stocking up on arnica for sure, maybe some rescue remedy beforehand. i have an appt with our ND tomorrow so i'll give him the lowdown (we haven't had a chance to tell him yet!) and get helpful recovery tips then too.


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi, all. Here's our update - we got the results from our Immunocap back, and it shows no allergies. So, I'm feeling pretty certain all this is digestive. DD is 8 mos now, and eating some solids. Peas, green beans, butternut squash, and beets seem to be a go. The jury is still out on carrots. But avocado - not so good. She ate it well, and then had a very good looking poop a day later. I was so ecstatic, thinking that all was going well. About an hour after she pooped, her cheeks started getting red, and within another hour, she had what looked like classic eczema (not oozing yet, but the rash and color). I couldn't believe how fast it happened. It lasted about 24 hours, and then faded back away.

I've had a suspicion that sulfur may be the issue, but I decided (after the avocado episode) to try the FAILsafe diet and avoid any high sulfur foods that were on the "ok" list. I thought ahead, and bought lots of things I could eat. I did miserably on it. I felt absolutely horrible and hungry all the time, and after just 2 days, my skin looked awful. This was not the same horrible that I experienced in the beginnings of SCD which I think was die-off. This was all around bad in a whole different way. So, I abandoned that after day 3 and went back to my modified SCD diet. I really think the biggest thing that may have caused the horribleness was going off all my supplements cold turkey. I think I've hit a good balance of what I'm taking (especially since I know I'm not getting everything I need through food), and I guess it was good to reaffirm that.

So, I'm pursuing learning about sulfur, amino acids, and the way everything works and breaks down. I'm thinking the avocado issue could be related to the digestion of the glutathione and creation of cysteine in the digestion process. I'm also going to test the sulfur vs amine thing this weekend. My parents are bringing me some fresh (laid same day) eggs from a farm near their house, so I'm thinking that if it is sulfur, DD should still have an issue, but if it is the amines, probably not. I know this isn't exactly science, but I'm interested to see what happens. And I am so incredibly excited to eat eggs!

I also had an interesting experience with cinnamon this past weekend. I had been off it for at least 2 - 3 months after I figured out that it was causing issues with DD. So, I decided to try some this weekend, and after eating it, my mouth felt like it had tiny cuts all over it - my tongue, my cheeks, my gums, everywhere. It was truly terrible. And to think that in the beginning I thought I had no food issues - ha!

But overall, as long as we're away from all offending foods, DD is doing really well and is so happy. While all of this is so hard and frustrating at times, I do feel really fortunate to have learned so much and to at least know what to look for (can't say I always know what to do about it, but awareness is a step . . .) It is good to hear from everyone about where they are in the journey.


----------



## KAHMama (May 30, 2005)

re: hiding the probiotics in my ds' food, I've tried milk and he gave it back saying "no like it, tastes not real good mommy"







For now I'm hiding it in pudding, not the healthiest but at least it gets eaten. I'm going to try the smoothies!


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KAHMama* 
re: hiding the probiotics in my ds' food, I've tried milk and he gave it back saying "no like it, tastes not real good mommy"







For now I'm hiding it in pudding, not the healthiest but at least it gets eaten. I'm going to try the smoothies!

You can make healthy homemade pudding--it's pretty easy.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovinLiviLou* 
And to think that in the beginning I thought I had no food issues - ha!

I'm finding the same thing--I never thought I had any food issues but I had a persistant runny nose that went away when I eliminated dairy, and now that I'm off eggs, a couple of patches of dry skin went away, so I suppose they were egg-caused eczema







I'm sure I'll still go back to eating at least the eggs once I wean or DD outgrows/heals out of that allergy, though, since they're such a nutritious food, sort of essential to baking, and a good protein source. A bit of eczema in a spot that doesn't show isn't a good enough reason for me not to eat eggs! (And hopefully with avoiding them for a while and all my gut will heal and I won't react to them anymore either.)


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

I found this link while reading about enzymes. I thought it might be interesting to those of you thinking about phenols/salycilates/amines. http://www.danasview.net/phenol.htm


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Anyone have any idea whether soaked GF grains/seeds or soaked/sprouted legumes like lentils would be easier to digest? And would soaked GF whole grains or sourdough/sprouted GF flour (brown rice) be easier to digest? I'm still having a lot of gas and I'm not sure whether it's due to all the water kefir/kombucha/beet kvass or whether it's due to the GF grains I've added back into my diet. Probably not a great sign either way.


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

So, I had my son at the dr yesterday and we tested his stool. After 4 weeks of being dairy free, the blood is GONE. I am so excited that all of this dieting has been worth it. I am going to stay dairy/soy/peanut free and am considering eliminating wheat. I hope to add eggs back in, but will wait a while.

So what does this all mean? Is his gut "healed" because the bleeding has stopped? I feel like I have a fresh start with him, and I really want to figure out what agrees with his body(and my own.) I am starting to suspect that I have issues with wheat. I have been feeling so sluggish since I added back in. He is also acting like he has stomach cramps when he sleeps and he has a ton of gas(he wasn't having this before the wheat). It's just odd because it seems like it took him about a week before he reacted to the wheat. Does that sound normal or do you think it is something else?

I am also wondering what everyone takes in terms of supplements for the foods they are lacking. I have noticed big bruises on my legs and am worried that I am lacking some critical vitamins. I also really want to continue with my enzyme because my ds seems to have issues when I eat meat and I really think the enzyme could help, but it seems to really bother him. I even cut the dose in half and he still seemed bothered.

Lastly, does anyone have any good recipes they would share that don't include the top 8? I am looking for a good chicken/veggie soup recipe.

Thanks for all of the help!!

Robin


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
So, I had my son at the dr yesterday and we tested his stool. After 4 weeks of being dairy free, the blood is GONE. I am so excited that all of this dieting has been worth it. I am going to stay dairy/soy/peanut free and am considering eliminating wheat. I hope to add eggs back in, but will wait a while.

So what does this all mean? Is his gut "healed" because the bleeding has stopped? I feel like I have a fresh start with him, and I really want to figure out what agrees with his body(and my own.) I am starting to suspect that I have issues with wheat. I have been feeling so sluggish since I added back in. He is also acting like he has stomach cramps when he sleeps and he has a ton of gas(he wasn't having this before the wheat). It's just odd because it seems like it took him about a week before he reacted to the wheat. Does that sound normal or do you think it is something else?

I am also wondering what everyone takes in terms of supplements for the foods they are lacking. I have noticed big bruises on my legs and am worried that I am lacking some critical vitamins. I also really want to continue with my enzyme because my ds seems to have issues when I eat meat and I really think the enzyme could help, but it seems to really bother him. I even cut the dose in half and he still seemed bothered.

Lastly, does anyone have any good recipes they would share that don't include the top 8? I am looking for a good chicken/veggie soup recipe.

Thanks for all of the help!!

Robin

That's great that all the blood is gone! I would not say that your DS's gut is healed, though--if it were healed he would not have any other symptoms and he wouldn't react to any foods. That's kind of the ultimate goal with gut healing IMO, to be able to eat the foods you once reacted to.

It can take a while to see reactions to a food--sometimes enough of it needs to build up in your/his system before you'll see a reaction.

I would try sodium ascorbate w/bioflavonoids for the bruising. I had the same problem and it went away when I started taking high doses of sodium ascorbate and separate bioflavonoidss (in a 5 to 1 ratio). I have a pretty high tolerance for vitamin C and I had to take at least 10 grams a day before I saw improvement but then the bruising went away within a week or two.

You might try eliminating the enzymes for a few days and then starting again with 1/4 capsule per meal for about 3 days, then go to 1/2 capsule per meal, etc...I had to do this as my DD reacted to the enzymes at first, too. Which enzymes are you taking?

The supplements I would most recommend are something for calcium (bone broths or nettle/red clover/red raspberry leaf infusions are good), and a magnesium supplement as most of us are magnesium deficient more so than calcium. B vitamins are another good thing to supplement or to get from a food source (liver or brewer's yeast). Also a liquid multi-mineral supplement or at least selenium (unless you live in a selenium-rich area and buy local foods) would be good.

I make a veggie soup that I add meat to with bone broth, leeks, onions, green beans, turnips, celery, and carrots--I usually add some tomato paste, too, and then whatever seasonings I want (usually oregano and crushed red pepper). Or just take your favorite chicken soup recipe and leave out noodles or substitute with brown rice pasta. You can do a search for allergy recipe websites or get cookbooks from your library as well.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Robin, that is such great news! I agree with Caedmyn said about your ds needing further healing. But with the blood gone, you really do have a fresh start. Congratulations!


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks! I feel like now that the blood is gone, we have one issue eliminated....now onto the others! Wheat is next. I have noticed an increase in spit up/crampiness with the wheat, so we'll see. He's just such a happy little guy, I hate to think of anything not being right inside his little gut.

Thank you for the supplement suggestions. I was taking Wholezyme but switched to Pancreatin by Kal since it would be working specifically on the foods I am eating. I think I will give it a few days and start again, slower.


----------



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not really sure that this is the spot I belong, but I suspect it might be. And my dh would be horrified if he knew I was posting this. A few months ago, he had some really bloody diarhia (I'm sure I spelled that wrong). We went to the dr, who was concerened, and didn't want to wait for referrals so sent him to ER. He spent a LONG day there, waiting on two test results (thats all they did, a blood test and a urine, plus a physical exam). By then, it had stopped, and they said your fine go home. A few days ago, this started again. So he tried waiting, thinking it would stop again, but it didn't. He is now on his way to the ER again, and isn't leaving until they do real tests, to rule out serious scary stuff. I'm pretty sure it's diet related though. He eats little real food, drinks soda (down a lot from last year this time, but still to much), and doesn't eat 3 regular meals a day. We know he reacts to eggs, so he only eats rarely, but we have no other knowledge on this topic. Any suggestions? Or books/websites? I know he will be VERY resistant to any non western med treatments, but am hoping to convince him.

thanks


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Just looking for advice or opinions.
My sons have been on the specific carbohydrate diet for 9 months. I haven't honestly seen any changes. I have been emphasizing easy to digest food even among the SCD foods (no nuts, legumes, seeds, no honey, etc.). I've switched to their diet and frankly I'm starving.

I'm concerned about protein digestion and so much meat (can't do eggs, can't do dairy). I also want vitamins and minerals that come from grains I'm thinking of adding back in buckwheat, aramunth, and millet in small amounts. I plan to soak them prior to using and only serve grains three days a week. Thoughts?


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Apryl, hope your dh finds some answers. Sounds like inflammation, maybe from dysbiosis. SCD could help him, but it takes a major commitment.

Rachelle, if you haven't seen any improvement on SCD, generally the recomendation is to try something else. That long on it, and you should have seen some improvement. There should have been some initial improvement, and then again more after a few months. I'm not sure what your issues were, but there could be allergies involved. What kinds of probiotics are you using?


----------



## Apryl Srissa (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks. At least the ER ruled out major problems, no no panic. Hopefully he'll listen and try some diet changes in the mean time.

Thanks


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apryl Srissa* 
I'm not really sure that this is the spot I belong, but I suspect it might be. And my dh would be horrified if he knew I was posting this. A few months ago, he had some really bloody diarhia (I'm sure I spelled that wrong). We went to the dr, who was concerened, and didn't want to wait for referrals so sent him to ER. He spent a LONG day there, waiting on two test results (thats all they did, a blood test and a urine, plus a physical exam). By then, it had stopped, and they said your fine go home. A few days ago, this started again. So he tried waiting, thinking it would stop again, but it didn't. He is now on his way to the ER again, and isn't leaving until they do real tests, to rule out serious scary stuff. I'm pretty sure it's diet related though. He eats little real food, drinks soda (down a lot from last year this time, but still to much), and doesn't eat 3 regular meals a day. We know he reacts to eggs, so he only eats rarely, but we have no other knowledge on this topic. Any suggestions? Or books/websites? I know he will be VERY resistant to any non western med treatments, but am hoping to convince him.

thanks

I would recommend the SCD as well--it's designed specifically for gut problems like Crohn's disease or IBS (not saying he has either of those, but that's the sort of thing it's designed for and seems to work well for).


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Just looking for advice or opinions.
My sons have been on the specific carbohydrate diet for 9 months. I haven't honestly seen any changes. I have been emphasizing easy to digest food even among the SCD foods (no nuts, legumes, seeds, no honey, etc.). I've switched to their diet and frankly I'm starving.

I'm concerned about protein digestion and so much meat (can't do eggs, can't do dairy). I also want vitamins and minerals that come from grains I'm thinking of adding back in buckwheat, aramunth, and millet in small amounts. I plan to soak them prior to using and only serve grains three days a week. Thoughts?

What issues are you trying to heal with the SCD? IMO, if you haven't seen improvement in a couple of months at most the SCD isn't going to help you. From what I've seen on this tribe, it really only helps mamas whose main issues are gut issues like IBS. Sometimes it helps others a little, but they always end up having to something else. I don't think the SCD has significantly helped anyone's child, either--some improvement, yes, but no complete healings that I can recall. It's really designed for people with Crohn's or IBS and that's about all it seems to help. I guess it does sometimes help some of the gut issues that go along with autism spectrum disorders, too.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the replies on my question. I figured it wasn't for us...it just seems to make lots of sense. Issues primarily were autism, slow digestion, reflux (his med. is not SCD compliant but everthing else was and we've tried unsuccessfully to get him off), and constipation in one of my sons. He had a lot of antibiotics from 13 to 18 months (when I got educated) so I just assume there are gut issues. No improvement in any of it but like I said it seems to make sense. I took dairy and gluten out of his diet 18 months ago. My other son seems healthy but had dairy issues with my breastmilk. Right now he is having a terrible ezcema flair for the first time since removing dairy but I really think it is environmental allergies now because he is also having asthma attacks









Ok, that was long but we can't do dairy at all. But, I did start Culturelle probiotics 4 to 5 months ago with both boys even though it is dairy based. We also use kirkman's dairy free acidophilus and have for a long time.
I'm doing zinc (optizinc) and diary free colostrum too to try to help with gut issues. I'm afraid of bone broths because of my autism guy I'm afraid of lead or other contaminents (his iron is low, our calcium is likely low due to no dairy). Crazy maybe.
So that is where we are. I'd love any thoughts.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Thanks for the replies on my question. I figured it wasn't for us...it just seems to make lots of sense. Issues primarily were autism, slow digestion, reflux (his med. is not SCD compliant but everthing else was and we've tried unsuccessfully to get him off), and constipation in one of my sons. He had a lot of antibiotics from 13 to 18 months (when I got educated) so I just assume there are gut issues. No improvement in any of it but like I said it seems to make sense. I took dairy and gluten out of his diet 18 months ago. My other son seems healthy but had dairy issues with my breastmilk. Right now he is having a terrible ezcema flair for the first time since removing dairy but I really think it is environmental allergies now because he is also having asthma attacks









you might try a mag supplement along with evening primrose oil. magnesium (in sufficient quantities) may have therapeutic effects in treating asthma. "Natural Calm" is a good magnesium citrate product. i've also heard that magnesium gluconate is another good absorbable form of magnesium. epo should help with the eczema - as mentioned elsewhere in this group, therapeutic doses of EPO tend to be high (3 grams or so). huge amounts of probiotics (obviously, you'll need to hunt for dairy-free brands) are also helpful in dealing with asthma.

Quote:

Ok, that was long but we can't do dairy at all. But, I did start Culturelle probiotics 4 to 5 months ago with both boys even though it is dairy based. We also use kirkman's dairy free acidophilus and have for a long time.
I'm doing zinc (optizinc) and diary free colostrum too to try to help with gut issues. I'm afraid of bone broths because of my autism guy I'm afraid of lead or other contaminents (his iron is low, our calcium is likely low due to no dairy). Crazy maybe.
So that is where we are. I'd love any thoughts.
maybe the cell count of your probiotics isn't high enough. bone broths would actually be good if you have access to grassfed cows, pastured chickens, etc. as a source of bones. have you also tried glutamine? be careful with zinc - zinc, copper and iron are tied together.

calcium may be low because of low magnesium too. have you read through the nutrition 101 sticky in the vaccination forum? it would be a useful read.

and i just read this morning that isoflavones may prolong gut issues, so you'll definitely want to continue soy avoidance (if i recall, SCD prohibits soy anyway).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
formerluddite - it's an inguinal hernia, so definitely abdomen. i'll be stocking up on arnica for sure, maybe some rescue remedy beforehand. i have an appt with our ND tomorrow so i'll give him the lowdown (we haven't had a chance to tell him yet!) and get helpful recovery tips then too.

okie, so the ND recommended the following homeopathic remedies for surgery:

6X of each of arnica, nux vomica and hypericum the day before; 30C of each of arnica, nux vomica and hypericum the day of surgery; and 200C of each of those 3 remedies following surgery.

of course, we won't be able to get the 200C in time, so he said to do 6C before and 30C afterwards. also, nada (not even hard candy) after midnight before surgery, so it'll have to be taken at 11:59pm tonight.

now i have to figure out how much mag citrate dh needs to take tonight. doc wants him to take 4 oz of milk of magnesium. that's 8 Tbsp of Milk of magnesium but "only" 6.5 Tbsp of Natural Calm. yowie. dh purges his bowels with just 2 tsps of the stuff!


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

Do you guys have any sort of short primer on this stuff (healing the gut), how to do it short simple steps for a busy mom of a baby? I have systemic yeast and need to get rid of it. My baby has reflux and I worry about her gut too - she does have thrush now also. I just don't have time to do a ton of research.

Any book recs?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swirly* 
Do you guys have any sort of short primer on this stuff (healing the gut), how to do it short simple steps for a busy mom of a baby? I have systemic yeast and need to get rid of it. My baby has reflux and I worry about her gut too - she does have thrush now also. I just don't have time to do a ton of research.

Any book recs?

There's a "Healing the Gut Cheat Sheet" stickied at the top of the forum with links. For systemic yeast I would recommend a candida diet--there's a candidasupport yahoo group one that I did successfully. It's strict and I don't agree with some of the information on the group but the diet did work well for me. Basically you eat eggs, healthy fats, meat, and low carb veggies. You take anti-fungals (basically raw garlic is the only one safe for BF'ing) and use probiotics or lacto-fermented foods or drinks. There's some recommended supplements but if money is tight I don't think they're a huge deal.

Reflux suggests food allergies to me--DD gets reflux-type symptoms when I eat foods she reacts to. Also, IME yeast in a baby is impossible to get rid of if they have food allergies/intolerances until you figure out and eliminate their allergens.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sbgrace* 
Thanks for the replies on my question. I figured it wasn't for us...it just seems to make lots of sense. Issues primarily were autism, slow digestion, reflux (his med. is not SCD compliant but everthing else was and we've tried unsuccessfully to get him off), and constipation in one of my sons. He had a lot of antibiotics from 13 to 18 months (when I got educated) so I just assume there are gut issues. No improvement in any of it but like I said it seems to make sense. I took dairy and gluten out of his diet 18 months ago. My other son seems healthy but had dairy issues with my breastmilk. Right now he is having a terrible ezcema flair for the first time since removing dairy but I really think it is environmental allergies now because he is also having asthma attacks









Ok, that was long but we can't do dairy at all. But, I did start Culturelle probiotics 4 to 5 months ago with both boys even though it is dairy based. We also use kirkman's dairy free acidophilus and have for a long time.
I'm doing zinc (optizinc) and diary free colostrum too to try to help with gut issues. I'm afraid of bone broths because of my autism guy I'm afraid of lead or other contaminents (his iron is low, our calcium is likely low due to no dairy). Crazy maybe.
So that is where we are. I'd love any thoughts.

Have you tried the Houston enzymes? They're designed for ASD kids. Also, I don't know what strains of probiotics are in Culturelle, but www.customprobiotics.com offers many different dairy-free probiotics. You might also check into liquid zeolite/Natural Cellular Defense. There's a thread on it in the vax forum, and some information on the "Chelating Mamas" thread in the Dental forum.


----------



## 2rubies (Oct 2, 2004)

Caedmyn-
Could I just ask you to elaborate a little on whether or not the SCD would help a nursling? My son has some issue going on, I think probably a dairy allergy, but that isn't all. I thought by healing my gut, he would be healed as well. He hasn't had solids at all yet. His main symptoms are sleeplessness and green, mucousy stools (sorry). He sleeps so little at night, I am getting desperate for some rest! I thought this sounded like it could help. I'd truly appreciate any insight you can offer!

And any suggestions from anyone about what this might be? Eliminating dairy has eliminated the eczema that was starting to show up. Do I really need a strict diet like SCD for help? I've used it before for me (ulcerative colitis), and thought just maybe it could help him.

Thanks so much!
Kristin


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2rubies* 
Caedmyn-
Could I just ask you to elaborate a little on whether or not the SCD would help a nursling? My son has some issue going on, I think probably a dairy allergy, but that isn't all. I thought by healing my gut, he would be healed as well. He hasn't had solids at all yet. His main symptoms are sleeplessness and green, mucousy stools (sorry). He sleeps so little at night, I am getting desperate for some rest! I thought this sounded like it could help. I'd truly appreciate any insight you can offer!

And any suggestions from anyone about what this might be? Eliminating dairy has eliminated the eczema that was starting to show up. Do I really need a strict diet like SCD for help? I've used it before for me (ulcerative colitis), and thought just maybe it could help him.

Thanks so much!
Kristin

This is just my opinion based on what I've read on this tribe over the past 10 months. The SCD seems to help digestive problems like ulcerative colitis--I can only think of mamas (not kids) who've had that sort of problem, though, and those are the ones it has helped. Some others (both mamas and babies) see some improvement on the SCD but are not "fixed". IMO the improvement is either because they are eating much more of a whole foods/healthy diet, or because some or all of their allergens are eliminated on the SCD. I can't think of anyone's DC who had been completely healed on the SCD, and it seems like everyone eventually starts turning to other things. I'm not saying that special diets don't help with gut healing, but the SCD isn't the best one for most people, IMO. Theoretically healing your gut will help your babe, but it's a long process and you will probably end up having to do things specifically to heal his gut as well.

You may not need a diet like the SCD. If you think you have yeast issues I would recommend a candida diet. Otherwise you may just be able to eliminate all allergens and eat a nutrient-rich whole foods diet with properly prepared foods (ie soaked grains and beans, cultured dairy if you eat it, etc) and an emphasis on easy-to-digest foods and cultured foods. A few people have also found that they have food chemical sensitivities and have to do strict diets for that.

The green mucousy stools definitely sound indicative of food allergies. If after eliminating dairy for at least four weeks the green and the mucous haven't gone away, it's likely there are other things your DS is reacting to as well. I knew about my DD's dairy intolerance from about 3 months of age but didn't realize she also reacted to wheat, tree nuts, coconut, and eggs until she was 12-13 months old. She has not had a green stool since I eliminated coconut (the second-to-last thing I figured out).


----------



## 2rubies (Oct 2, 2004)

Thank you for responding right away. I know that I lasted about a year on the SCD and stopped a flare of colitis in its tracks. I assumed that it would be a great way to eat long-term, but it was so expensive and so boring after a while. I agree that one of the tricks to it is that I eat so many vegetables that I otherwise may not be eating regularly. The better nutrition, in general, must be part of the healing. We have eliminated gluten, but it has not been more than a week. I'm hoping his sleep pattern will improve (it certainly can't get worse







) and I'm just feeling impatient and wanting a "quick fix". He's almost 8mos now, too, and I'm nervous about starting solid foods for him until I figure this out. On the other hand, it may be easier to pinpoint a problem if he is eating it himself-in good time, of course. Thank you for your insight!

Kristin


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2rubies* 
Caedmyn-
Could I just ask you to elaborate a little on whether or not the SCD would help a nursling? My son has some issue going on, I think probably a dairy allergy, but that isn't all. I thought by healing my gut, he would be healed as well. He hasn't had solids at all yet. His main symptoms are sleeplessness and green, mucousy stools (sorry). He sleeps so little at night, I am getting desperate for some rest! I thought this sounded like it could help. I'd truly appreciate any insight you can offer!

And any suggestions from anyone about what this might be? Eliminating dairy has eliminated the eczema that was starting to show up. Do I really need a strict diet like SCD for help? I've used it before for me (ulcerative colitis), and thought just maybe it could help him.

Thanks so much!
Kristin

Babies are naturally born with leaky guts, but the bifidus strain of bacteria helps to seal it (as I understand it, they are colonized with this as they come through the birth canal and through breastmilk). When mom's gut is leaky, it taxes the baby's gut as well, creating food sensitivities and allergies. I would supplement the baby with bifidus probiotics. I think some have mentioned Soloray, but i don't know if it's dairy free. For your gut healing, read the HTG sticky at the top of this forum.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chinese Pistache* 
I think some have mentioned Soloray, but i don't know if it's dairy free. For your gut healing, read the HTG sticky at the top of this forum.

Solaray BabyLife is dairy-free.


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2rubies* 
Thank you for responding right away. I know that I lasted about a year on the SCD and stopped a flare of colitis in its tracks. I assumed that it would be a great way to eat long-term, but it was so expensive and so boring after a while. I agree that one of the tricks to it is that I eat so many vegetables that I otherwise may not be eating regularly. The better nutrition, in general, must be part of the healing. We have eliminated gluten, but it has not been more than a week. I'm hoping his sleep pattern will improve (it certainly can't get worse







) and I'm just feeling impatient and wanting a "quick fix". He's almost 8mos now, too, and I'm nervous about starting solid foods for him until I figure this out. On the other hand, it may be easier to pinpoint a problem if he is eating it himself-in good time, of course. Thank you for your insight!

Kristin


I think the SCD intro diet minus dairy and eggs is a good "elimination diet" if you're looking for a quick fix. I've been on SCD for about 6 1/2 mos for my little one (who is also 8 mos now). She is not healed, but is a lot better. I completely avoid all dairy, eggs, gluten/wheat and cinnamon, and am very sparing with properly prepared NT grains now (I stayed strict SCD for about 4 mos, then started adding in some grains). It does get boring, but after a while I just got really emotionally removed from food (which was probably a good thing, actually) and now it doesn't bother me except when I'm somewhere (like at a conference for work) with catered food and there is nothing I can eat. I also do two types of bifidus - the Soloray and NAtren Bifido Factor dairy free. Anyway, the change in my daughter is so obvious. so, even though I haven't found the silver bullet and healed everything, we're existing in a state of being that is way better than when she is reacting to foods. Her immune system has also gotten a lot stronger. PM me if you're interested in more info on our journey. Good luck!


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2rubies* 
Caedmyn-
Could I just ask you to elaborate a little on whether or not the SCD would help a nursling? My son has some issue going on, I think probably a dairy allergy, but that isn't all. I thought by healing my gut, he would be healed as well. He hasn't had solids at all yet. His main symptoms are sleeplessness and green, mucousy stools (sorry). He sleeps so little at night, I am getting desperate for some rest! I thought this sounded like it could help. I'd truly appreciate any insight you can offer!

And any suggestions from anyone about what this might be? Eliminating dairy has eliminated the eczema that was starting to show up. Do I really need a strict diet like SCD for help? I've used it before for me (ulcerative colitis), and thought just maybe it could help him.

Thanks so much!
Kristin

I have been having some success with the Failsafe diet, which is a low food chemical diet. I had done SCD for about 6 months and it didn't help much. DS's eczema is almost gone, his stools are normal, he sleeps beautifully, and his demeanor is greatly improved (which I never thought was a problem) He is much happier. I am much happier too, as well as having better digestion, more energy, better attitude. We are sensitive to salicylates and amines, which are a subset of phenols. We are not completely healed yet but in 6 weeks we have come a long way. We are still on the elimination diet with no gluten, casein, eggs, soy. I will be doing challenges soon for the foods I want to add back in soon.
http://www.plantpoisonsandrottenstuf...tion-diet.aspx
http://www.fedupwithfoodadditives.in.../Factsheet.htm
http://users.bigpond.net.au/allergyd...tolerance.html


----------



## 2rubies (Oct 2, 2004)

Thank you so much, everyone for your help! Nolansmum, you've given me lots to read! Instinctively, I know that I should be baking our own bread and making waffles from scratch instead of buying them frozen. That avoids all additives. It's just that with this little sleep, even thinking about all that cooking makes me tired! I do need to get to the bottom of this, and soon, so I'll be following this thread and reading everything I can.

You are wonderful teachers!

Kristin


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Help!!

I posted awhile ago about the issues we are having with dd (5 months) and "her" allergies. I haven't been posting in this thread for a bit because I was waiting for my "leaky gut" test to arrive from Genova Diagnostics and was waiting to take it and get the results.

Well, I got the results and my ND was shocked. Apparently the lactulose levels were something like 4.6 (when they should be under 1.2?) but my mannitol levels were just slightly high. The doctor at the labs actually wanted to know if I had been to any foreign countries and could have picked something up in the water to cause such high results









So, apparently it's pretty bad.

Here's my question: (And I know most everyone on this board believes that "breast is best" and so forth...so didn't I, but please put your opinions on that issue aside and tell me what you think we should do from a medical stand point.)

Dd's symptoms are getting worse. Her sleep is getting worse (I get 3-4 hours total per 24 hours). She is miserable, I am miserable.

Would it be beneficial for her to go on an elemental formula (Neocate, etc.) since I am dealing with this? THere's no telling if she has it too, right? Wouldn't the elemental formula allow her gut to heal if she does have leaky gut?

I'm at a loss here. I don't know what to do, but I do know what's happening now isn't working.

Another question:
What should _I_ be doing? I'm working with my ND on this one, but are there "leaky gut" specialists? The lab wants a stool sample too to rule out any bacteria, etc. as a possible source for my high levels on the LG test.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!

I must go now and try to get dd to sleep _again!_


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Help!!

I posted awhile ago about the issues we are having with dd (5 months) and "her" allergies. I haven't been posting in this thread for a bit because I was waiting for my "leaky gut" test to arrive from Genova Diagnostics and was waiting to take it and get the results.

Well, I got the results and my ND was shocked. Apparently the lactulose levels were something like 4.6 (when they should be under 1.2?) but my mannitol levels were just slightly high. The doctor at the labs actually wanted to know if I had been to any foreign countries and could have picked something up in the water to cause such high results









So, apparently it's pretty bad.

Here's my question: (And I know most everyone on this board believes that "breast is best" and so forth...so didn't I, but please put your opinions on that issue aside and tell me what you think we should do from a medical stand point.)

Dd's symptoms are getting worse. Her sleep is getting worse (I get 3-4 hours total per 24 hours). She is miserable, I am miserable.

Would it be beneficial for her to go on an elemental formula (Neocate, etc.) since I am dealing with this? THere's no telling if she has it too, right? Wouldn't the elemental formula allow her gut to heal if she does have leaky gut?

I'm at a loss here. I don't know what to do, but I do know what's happening now isn't working.

Another question:
What should _I_ be doing? I'm working with my ND on this one, but are there "leaky gut" specialists? The lab wants a stool sample too to rule out any bacteria, etc. as a possible source for my high levels on the LG test.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!

I must go now and try to get dd to sleep _again!_

Formula will probably make things worse. The two mamas on this tribe who weaned (both to solids as their DC were older) saw their DC go downhill after weaning.

What have you tried so far for healing? What foods have you eliminated from your diet or ruled out as allergens? Is your DD getting any probiotics? If she's not I would start her on high doses of a dairy free bifidus infantis probiotic immediately--I recommend those from www.customprobiotics.com because you can give a very high dose for the same price as a much lower dose of store-bought probiotics but they are pricey up front. Otherwise maybe go with Solaray BabyLife--they helped my DD.


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
I have been having some success with the Failsafe diet, which is a low food chemical diet. I had done SCD for about 6 months and it didn't help much. DS's eczema is almost gone, his stools are normal, he sleeps beautifully, and his demeanor is greatly improved (which I never thought was a problem) He is much happier. I am much happier too, as well as having better digestion, more energy, better attitude. We are sensitive to salicylates and amines, which are a subset of phenols. We are not completely healed yet but in 6 weeks we have come a long way. We are still on the elimination diet with no gluten, casein, eggs, soy. I will be doing challenges soon for the foods I want to add back in soon.
http://www.plantpoisonsandrottenstuf...tion-diet.aspx
http://www.fedupwithfoodadditives.in.../Factsheet.htm
http://users.bigpond.net.au/allergyd...tolerance.html

Nolansmum - that's awesome about your progress!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Help!!

I posted awhile ago about the issues we are having with dd (5 months) and "her" allergies. I haven't been posting in this thread for a bit because I was waiting for my "leaky gut" test to arrive from Genova Diagnostics and was waiting to take it and get the results.

Well, I got the results and my ND was shocked. Apparently the lactulose levels were something like 4.6 (when they should be under 1.2?) but my mannitol levels were just slightly high. The doctor at the labs actually wanted to know if I had been to any foreign countries and could have picked something up in the water to cause such high results









So, apparently it's pretty bad.

Here's my question: (And I know most everyone on this board believes that "breast is best" and so forth...so didn't I, but please put your opinions on that issue aside and tell me what you think we should do from a medical stand point.)

Dd's symptoms are getting worse. Her sleep is getting worse (I get 3-4 hours total per 24 hours). She is miserable, I am miserable.

Would it be beneficial for her to go on an elemental formula (Neocate, etc.) since I am dealing with this? THere's no telling if she has it too, right? Wouldn't the elemental formula allow her gut to heal if she does have leaky gut?

I'm at a loss here. I don't know what to do, but I do know what's happening now isn't working.

Another question:
What should _I_ be doing? I'm working with my ND on this one, but are there "leaky gut" specialists? The lab wants a stool sample too to rule out any bacteria, etc. as a possible source for my high levels on the LG test.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!!

I must go now and try to get dd to sleep _again!_

from what i've been reading grains are terrible for people with leaky gut. they contain a protein called zonulin which exacerbates leaky gut. it actually holds open the spaces between the cells. not a good thing as one wants food to be broken down and pass through the cells. casein, i've heard, acts much the same way.

if your lactulose levels are super duper high and your mannitol levels are only sort of high, i think that mean you have more of a problem with leaky gut and not so much of a problem with malabsorption. (or is it the other way around?)

NDs are more likely to be useful in helping resolve leaky guts. few mainstream docs even know what it is.

i had success (1) eliminating all dairy (and i really do mean all, including cow and goat milk - i was OCD about labels for a while); (2) somewhat adopting SCD, at least those elements that fit my life; (3) taking a glutamine supplement (IntestiNew followed by Glutagenics, for a total of 4 months); (4) kefir, sauerkraut, sourdough bread only (the sourdough process breaks down most of the zonulin and gliadin, but not all of it). i notice i feel much better without wheat and relatives, so we tend to eat more rice than anything. (5) evening primrose oil (3 grams per day) and KAL's UltraOmega 369 (4 capsules per day). adding the oils made my skin feel just lovely









my ND told me to keep nursing as breastmilk is still the perfect food (it is secreted and secretion is the basis of nutrition), even if it comes from a mama with a leaky gut.

eliminating dairy completely resulted in ds's eczema going away within a few days. the EPO helped get rid of the last 1% of it. once i started the glutamine, my sinus issues went away within a few days.


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

I have a question. Would you consider gas a definite sign of an intolerance? My ds's blood has cleared as I mentioned already with the removal of dairy, soy, and eggs. I don't eat peanuts or treenuts or fish. I am just trying to make sure I *catch* all of his intolerances and if there are any left, I am assuming it may be wheat. The only sign he has though of any intolerance is gas during the night. It's not all the time either, just random nights. He will squirm and bunch up his body in a way that seems uncomfy and then let out gas. Is some gas just *normal* as my ped. says or would you consider it *abnormal* and the sign of some intolerance? If not, what signs tip you off for uncovering your child's intolerances? My son is just not cranky and never was-even with the blood in the stool, so it is hard to figure out. He's almost 4 months-if that matters.

Thanks!!


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

In the case of gas, I would say it's a question of degree. Yes, some gas is normal, but if it cause discomfort, it's probably the result of some irritating food. My dd got that way with blueberries. When we cut back on her consumption of them, the gas abated. She could still eat them, just not so many.

Others might have more educated opinions on the subject though.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

bluets--do you know if all grains contain zonulin, or just wheat/gluten-containing grains? And is sprouting or soaking grains effective at breaking it down, or is it just sourdough?

Also, do you know if the glutamine (glutamates?) in bone broth is any more or less effective than taking a glutamine supplement? And have you seen any studies on how long it takes glutamine to heal a leaky gut?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
bluets--do you know if all grains contain zonulin, or just wheat/gluten-containing grains? And is sprouting or soaking grains effective at breaking it down, or is it just sourdough?

Also, do you know if the glutamine (glutamates?) in bone broth is any more or less effective than taking a glutamine supplement? And have you seen any studies on how long it takes glutamine to heal a leaky gut?

zonulin: my error here. our bodies make zonulin and it is the overproduction of it that creates the leaky gut situation. zonulin is released in response to gluten and gliadin (the proteins in grains) (nice press release here http://www.umm.edu/news/releases/zonulin.htm).

http://www.members.cox.net/hal.kraus/glossary.htm for a glossary of gluten and related terms. gliadin is only one component of several found in the gluten protein chain. excellent definitions, explanations at http://www.celiac.com/st_prod.html?p...55107622116.77

it is my understanding that neither soaking nor fermenting remove gluten or its components, though it may break it down into smaller bits of protein. for those with gluten sensitivity (or worse), even these processes don't degrade the proteins enough for the body.

from the exchanges on the yahoo GFCFNN list, it seems that some people are sensitive to a lot of different forms of gluten (including those in corn and in some rice). they seem to learn what is tolerable only by doing challenges after a period of time of a totally gluten-free diet (which often times means grain free).

-----

glutamine and leaky gut: okie dokie, first understand that most research (at least in this regard) is done in the complicated patients (patients with AIDS, patients taking lots of NSAIDs, patients with full-blown celiac disease, patients getting parenteral nutrition (through a feeding tube?) etc.)...

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/lin...8.00290.x/abs/
- not clear on duration but they suspect at least 8 grams per day, maybe even as much as 20 grams, in patients with AIDS (who apparently have major problems with intestinal permeability).

http://www.springerlink.com/content/x228112563w28401/
- not glutamine but green banana and pectin are supposed to be helpful in reducing intestinal permeability

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum
- 30 grams per day of glutamine for 7 days resulted in a significant change in the lactulose/mannitol ratios

there are a number of studies that say they don't see an effect of glutamine but the abstract doesn't mention how much glutamine was administered (i'm at home right now so no access to the full articles). i suspect one would see changes with low amounts over a long period of time (using doses on labels of products as guidelines). if one were to really push the glutamine in major doses, it would probably resolve more quickly.

role of glutamine is important to understand. it is used by inflammatory cells within wounds (or areas of tissue damage) and as a source of energy. glutamine is considered to be a necessary component of the process of tissue repair, especially after surgery (you can bet that dh will be adding a glutamine supplement now that he feeling a bit better from surgery the other day). when the body is stressed, glutamine is released from skeletal muscle (particularly following injury or surgery) such that it can cause a relative deficiency of glutamine in both skeletal muscle and the gut. very readable articles on glutamine: http://www.thorne.com/media/glutamine_monograph.pdf and http://www.thorne.com/media/glutamine.pdf

curiously, my ND mentioned that (blech) SPAM (yes, THE Hormel stuff) is excellent for minerals and probably glutamine as well. i personally can't stomach the stuff myself... but he says that the way it is made, they just grind up all the parts of the animal that get into bone broths (so if you're feeling lazy and you like spam...). he was really excited in a nerdy geeky way that i make bone broths - most of his patients are vegan or vegetarian so he doesn't even bother talking about their therapeutic value with them.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
I have a question. Would you consider gas a definite sign of an intolerance? My ds's blood has cleared as I mentioned already with the removal of dairy, soy, and eggs. I don't eat peanuts or treenuts or fish. I am just trying to make sure I *catch* all of his intolerances and if there are any left, I am assuming it may be wheat. The only sign he has though of any intolerance is gas during the night. It's not all the time either, just random nights. He will squirm and bunch up his body in a way that seems uncomfy and then let out gas. Is some gas just *normal* as my ped. says or would you consider it *abnormal* and the sign of some intolerance? If not, what signs tip you off for uncovering your child's intolerances? My son is just not cranky and never was-even with the blood in the stool, so it is hard to figure out. He's almost 4 months-if that matters.

Thanks!!

high sulfur foods can cause a lot of gas (broccoli, brussel sprouts, cabbage, onions, garlic, cauliflower, etc.). you can try Homeopathic Sulfur to see if this helps. else, a broad spectrum digestive enzyme might also help.

my ds often asks to nurse at night when he needs help passing gas (a pattern i only just figured out!).


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum
- 30 grams per day of glutamine for 7 days resulted in a significant change in the lactulose/mannitol ratios

there are a number of studies that say they don't see an effect of glutamine but the abstract doesn't mention how much glutamine was administered (i'm at home right now so no access to the full articles). i suspect one would see changes with low amounts over a long period of time (using doses on labels of products as guidelines). if one were to really push the glutamine in major doses, it would probably resolve more quickly.

OK, so this got me curious, and to get 30 grams in one day, I would have to take 10 tsp of the powder I have here. I'm wondeing if anyone knows anything about potential side effects or problems with this level of dosage? I'd gladly give it a 7 day trial run to see if it would help me.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
there are a number of studies that say they don't see an effect of glutamine but the abstract doesn't mention how much glutamine was administered (i'm at home right now so no access to the full articles). i suspect one would see changes with low amounts over a long period of time (using doses on labels of products as guidelines). if one were to really push the glutamine in major doses, it would probably resolve more quickly.

curiously, my ND mentioned that (blech) SPAM (yes, THE Hormel stuff) is excellent for minerals and probably glutamine as well. i personally can't stomach the stuff myself... but he says that the way it is made, they just grind up all the parts of the animal that get into bone broths (so if you're feeling lazy and you like spam...). he was really excited in a nerdy geeky way that i make bone broths - most of his patients are vegan or vegetarian so he doesn't even bother talking about their therapeutic value with them.

So...theoretically, anyway, having a cup or so of bone broth a day is likely to be just as effective as taking a relatively low dose glutamine supplement like Intestinew?


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
parenteral nutrition (through a feeding tube?)

clarification: enteral nutrition is through a feeding tube: PEG (percutaneous endoscopic gastrostomy, also known as G-tube, for gastrostomy: tube into stomach), or J-tube (jejunostomy, into jejunum, in cases where the stomach must be bypassed). for short term (<3 wks): an NG tube (naso gastric tube, into the nose and down into the stomach, used when someone is unconscious, or right after a stroke/brain injury, before deciding if a PEG is needed). food is basically formula, like ensure.

parenteral nutrition is used when bowel rest is needed for some reason. feeding is a mix of salts, lipids, proteins and sugars, directly through an IV.

thanks for another great mini seminar, bluets! i've been considering trying glutamine, but too lazy to research.

ETA: i just noticed your ds is only 2 days younger than my dd2!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
OK, so this got me curious, and to get 30 grams in one day, I would have to take 10 tsp of the powder I have here. I'm wondeing if anyone knows anything about potential side effects or problems with this level of dosage? I'd gladly give it a 7 day trial run to see if it would help me.

more details at http://www.itmonline.org/arts/glutamine.htm which seems like a reasonable site as any other i've encountered.

i'd suggest gradually building up to 30 grams though. for some reason, it strikes me that our bodies like slow increases, not sudden ones. perhaps a week of 10 grams, a week of 20 grams and then a week of 30 grams ?

in the april 2006 HTG thread, JaneS mentions that high doses of glutamine can cause hyperactivity but doesn't point to references (so maybe this is commonly known?).

Do not take glutamine if your kidney (renal) or liver (hepatic) function is poor or impaired. (from http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache...ient=firefox-a)

also, check out http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...rient&dbid=122

this page (http://www.drhoffman.com/page.cfm/170?cache=0) has info on glutamine for IBD specifically, and cite a study that actually used 50 grams/day (duration unknown without reading the article).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
So...theoretically, anyway, having a cup or so of bone broth a day is likely to be just as effective as taking a relatively low dose glutamine supplement like Intestinew?

probably though IntestiNew also contains N-acetyl-glucosamine, also something needed in the glutamine pathway. it also has a bunch of healing herbs. when i started it, i looked up everything at http://www.wholehealthmd.com just for a cursory understanding of what they all did. if i recall, the Glutagenics product contains DG licorice (i'm not even going to attempt spelling that deglycer... word right now) and aloe vera juice. it tastes better than intestinew though my dh hated them both.

see http://www.townsendletter.com/FebMar.../broth0205.htm for an awesome piece on bone broths. though it doesn't mention glutamine as a component.

so the ND also recommended MSM (organic sulfur) in addition to glutamine. his reasoning was that glutamine strengthens the epithelial cells and MSM helps strengthen the interstitial spaces (the connective tissue). if i recall rightly, i think i may have noticed less creaking in my knees when i was on MSM than before. i am a poor sulfur metabolizer but MSM didn't seem to give me obvious troubles. maybe it's just coz i wolf down my food and don't chew very well (bad bad bad habit).


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
from what i've been reading grains are terrible for people with leaky gut. they contain a protein called zonulin which exacerbates leaky gut. it actually holds open the spaces between the cells. not a good thing as one wants food to be broken down and pass through the cells. casein, i've heard, acts much the same way.

if your lactulose levels are super duper high and your mannitol levels are only sort of high, i think that mean you have more of a problem with leaky gut and not so much of a problem with malabsorption. (or is it the other way around?)

NDs are more likely to be useful in helping resolve leaky guts. few mainstream docs even know what it is.

i had success (1) eliminating all dairy (and i really do mean all, including cow and goat milk - i was OCD about labels for a while); (2) somewhat adopting SCD, at least those elements that fit my life; (3) taking a glutamine supplement (IntestiNew followed by Glutagenics, for a total of 4 months); (4) kefir, sauerkraut, sourdough bread only (the sourdough process breaks down most of the zonulin and gliadin, but not all of it). i notice i feel much better without wheat and relatives, so we tend to eat more rice than anything. (5) evening primrose oil (3 grams per day) and KAL's UltraOmega 369 (4 capsules per day). adding the oils made my skin feel just lovely









my ND told me to keep nursing as breastmilk is still the perfect food (it is secreted and secretion is the basis of nutrition), even if it comes from a mama with a leaky gut.

eliminating dairy completely resulted in ds's eczema going away within a few days. the EPO helped get rid of the last 1% of it. once i started the glutamine, my sinus issues went away within a few days.

Thank you for your advice!

What qualifies as grains? I've been on a diet of a few veggies, potatoes, basmati rice, and some exotic meats for about 5 months now. I've been gluten/wheat/soy/dairy/yeast free since last June. There doesn't seem to be much healing going on, it's only getting worse.

I take cod liver oil, a digestive enzyme, probiotics (Pharmax HLC), ProDHA, EFAs, cal/mag, L. Reuteri and a B-Vit complex.

I'm not seeing any improvement. How do I know when I am healing? There has to be something else I can do. What about my baby? She's been on probiotics for a while. I just feel like everytime I nurse her, I'm poisoning her









My ND offered us her frozen BM. Should we take that? Would it bother dd the same way as mine? The ND eats little wheat, but dairy and soy I'm sure.

I feel so helpless right now.

We're waiting on my stool sample to rule out bacteria as the cause.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Thank you for your advice!

What qualifies as grains?


grains: wheat, corn, oats, barley -- (these contain gluten for sure; not all the same kind of gluten, but gluten just the same); rice (different varieties/species contain different amounts/types of gluten, not so similar to wheat gluten to be troublesome)

i'd suggest varying your rice and see if it is basmati rice in particular that is troublesome.

see my posts above on glutamine. the more i read about glutamine, the more i become convinced that it is KEY in all healing. make yummy bone broths and slow cook your rice in them. get your hands on a supplement and use fairly high doses. might be a good discussion to have with your ND but there's some work that suggests 30 grams per day might be required to see an improvement. make your ND hunt down good values for therapeutic purposes. you're paying her, no? you can (and should) expect her to do a little research on your behalf.


----------



## mamajaillet (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello mamas!

Well I posted a couple of months ago, and wish that I could be more involved with this thread. It has been a great resource for me as we try to figure out our digestion issues. My dh and I are starting a CSA (community-supported agriculture) this year after moving onto our land last summer when dd was 2 months, so although our healing is my top priority, it is coming in bits and pieces as I work with my nd and try to research on my own. I haven't been able to read the thread since before Christmas, but I have a couple of questions that I need some "expert" advice on









My biggest struggle right now is deciding how I feel about allergy testing/avoiding allergens. My nd doesn't believe that we need to know all of our allergens or avoid them in order to heal the underlying problem. We are, of course, doing lots of probiotics (saurkraut, water kefir, kombucha, reuteri for me, 30 hour raw yogurt, dairy kefir, water kerir, saurkraut and HMF neuropowder (w/glutamine) for my boys, and solarray babylife and water kefir for dd). Other than that, her treatment is unda numbers--homeopathics that perform cellular drainage, ie basically heal the underlying imbalances. I believe in their power to heal, I just don't know if I believe we can heal while we eat our allergens. I could count the number of normal bf poops she had on my two hands, and now with solids, mild mild eczema and more green poop. Along these lines, is the dairy kefir and yogurt more healing than harmful if we have intolerences. Should we abstain or partake--that is the question









My dd is so happy and comfortable, she just doesn't poop well, which I know is a major problem. She gains weight and seems strong and healthy though. However, so did her brothers when they were little, and now my oldest at least gets so upset sometimes, freakishly so, and has sensory issues, acts crazy, probably on that line somewhere, although mildly so, others say they don't see it. I just want him to feel calm and collected..well. And I don't want my dd to grow into this behavior. This makes me want to just scrap the foods that are causing the problems, kwim?

Thanks for any wisdom you have to share.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajaillet* 
Hello mamas!

Well I posted a couple of months ago, and wish that I could be more involved with this thread. It has been a great resource for me as we try to figure out our digestion issues. My dh and I are starting a CSA (community-supported agriculture) this year after moving onto our land last summer when dd was 2 months, so although our healing is my top priority, it is coming in bits and pieces as I work with my nd and try to research on my own. I haven't been able to read the thread since before Christmas, but I have a couple of questions that I need some "expert" advice on









My biggest struggle right now is deciding how I feel about allergy testing/avoiding allergens. My nd doesn't believe that we need to know all of our allergens or avoid them in order to heal the underlying problem. We are, of course, doing lots of probiotics (saurkraut, water kefir, kombucha, reuteri for me, 30 hour raw yogurt, dairy kefir, water kerir, saurkraut and HMF neuropowder (w/glutamine) for my boys, and solarray babylife and water kefir for dd). Other than that, her treatment is unda numbers--homeopathics that perform cellular drainage, ie basically heal the underlying imbalances. I believe in their power to heal, I just don't know if I believe we can heal while we eat our allergens. I could count the number of normal bf poops she had on my two hands, and now with solids, mild mild eczema and more green poop. Along these lines, is the dairy kefir and yogurt more healing than harmful if we have intolerences. Should we abstain or partake--that is the question









My dd is so happy and comfortable, she just doesn't poop well, which I know is a major problem. She gains weight and seems strong and healthy though. However, so did her brothers when they were little, and now my oldest at least gets so upset sometimes, freakishly so, and has sensory issues, acts crazy, probably on that line somewhere, although mildly so, others say they don't see it. I just want him to feel calm and collected..well. And I don't want my dd to grow into this behavior. This makes me want to just scrap the foods that are causing the problems, kwim?

Thanks for any wisdom you have to share.

From my experience with DD, I had not seen any healing until I figured out her allergens. Once I finally figured them all out, her eczema started to go away and her poop became completely normal (well her stools are sometimes a bit harder than I would like but never green or mucousy anymore). Of course now it seems like her eczema may be getting worse again so maybe she's reacting to something new, but anyway, it's clear to me that no matter what I did, DD did not heal at all while she/I were still eating her allergens. And in my opinion, if someone reacts to dairy, yogurt and kefir will do more harm that good. There are plenty of alternatives to them, anyhow--coconut milk yogurt or kefir for one if you don't react to coconut.

My DD also is healthy and growing well, and has no behavioral issues (well maybe sleep issues but I'm not sure how much of that is just habit). But she's intolerant to major food groups (dairy, wheat, nuts, eggs, and coconut), has mild whole-body eczema, and mild yeast issues...I can live with it, things could be much worse, but I don't want either of us to be on restricted diets forever, and who knows what else will come up if I don't figure out how to heal her









Sorry, that turned into a bit of a vent...just wanted to say I know where you're coming from!


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Thank you for your advice!

What qualifies as grains? I've been on a diet of a few veggies, potatoes, basmati rice, and some exotic meats for about 5 months now. I've been gluten/wheat/soy/dairy/yeast free since last June. There doesn't seem to be much healing going on, it's only getting worse.

I take cod liver oil, a digestive enzyme, probiotics (Pharmax HLC), ProDHA, EFAs, cal/mag, L. Reuteri and a B-Vit complex.

I'm not seeing any improvement. How do I know when I am healing? There has to be something else I can do. What about my baby? She's been on probiotics for a while. I just feel like everytime I nurse her, I'm poisoning her









My ND offered us her frozen BM. Should we take that? Would it bother dd the same way as mine? The ND eats little wheat, but dairy and soy I'm sure.

I feel so helpless right now.

We're waiting on my stool sample to rule out bacteria as the cause.

What are you and your DD's symptoms? Do either of you have yeast issues?

IMO if you're not seeing improvement, you're not healing. And if you know your DD reacts to wheat, dairy, and/or soy, then I believe she would react to BM from someone who eats those things (although maybe if they didn't have a leaky gut she wouldn't). I guess you could try the frozen BM from your ND and see what happens









ETA: Forgot to mention, if your baby seems to be allergic/intolerant to everything, you may want to consider a rotation diet. That will help keep her from developing new sensitivities to your restricted diet, hopefully give her some time to heal in between foods, and should make reactions to a particular food clearer.


----------



## mamajaillet (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
From my experience with DD, I had not seen any healing until I figured out her allergens. Once I finally figured them all out, her eczema started to go away and her poop became completely normal (well her stools are sometimes a bit harder than I would like but never green or mucousy anymore). Of course now it seems like her eczema may be getting worse again so maybe she's reacting to something new, but anyway, it's clear to me that no matter what I did, DD did not heal at all while she/I were still eating her allergens. And in my opinion, if someone reacts to dairy, yogurt and kefir will do more harm that good. There are plenty of alternatives to them, anyhow--coconut milk yogurt or kefir for one if you don't react to coconut.

That is my gut (







) instinct on this as well.

...

Quote:

things could be much worse, but I don't want either of us to be on restricted diets forever, and who knows what else will come up if I don't figure out how to heal her








Exactly!! And I keep thinking this or that will heal us, but I am pretty sure now that there is no magic bullet (SCD, NAET, etc). I know many moms of kids with allergies that take it no further, and just eat restricted diets; I wonder sometimes if in the end, this is what we will have to accept. I just really believe that we can heal whatever is causing us to have allergies in the first place, it is probably just a longer road than I thought at first.









Quote:

Sorry, that turned into a bit of a vent...just wanted to say I know where you're coming from!


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajaillet* 
Exactly!! And I keep thinking this or that will heal us, but I am pretty sure now that there is no magic bullet (SCD, NAET, etc). I know many moms of kids with allergies that take it no further, and just eat restricted diets; I wonder sometimes if in the end, this is what we will have to accept. I just really believe that we can heal whatever is causing us to have allergies in the first place, it is probably just a longer road than I thought at first.









Have you tried NAET? I'm going to try health kinesiology, which I believe is fairly similar, for DD here in a few weeks. So far I've been trying to do all of this gut healing alone (well, other than the gut-healing mamas of course!), but I'm ready to try for some outside help.


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
ETA: Forgot to mention, if your baby seems to be allergic/intolerant to everything, you may want to consider a rotation diet. That will help keep her from developing new sensitivities to your restricted diet, hopefully give her some time to heal in between foods, and should make reactions to a particular food clearer.


Can you explain how a rotation diet works? What are the benefits of it? Are you just rotating non-allergic foods or adding in the foods you suspect sensitivies to?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
Can you explain how a rotation diet works? What are the benefits of it? Are you just rotating non-allergic foods or adding in the foods you suspect sensitivies to?

Basically you only eat each food or food group no more than every 4 days. Ideally you rotate the food groups (ie onions and garlic are part of the same food family so you eat both the same day and then none for 4 days, same with wheat, oats, and barley, etc). I'm not sure rotating food groups is always necessary, at least for some of the food groups--it's probably okay to just rotate a different grain every day as opposed to trying to rotate the grain families since they're groups into just a couple of families. You can try eating only foods she doesn't react to if there are enough of them, or else include foods she reacts to but doesn't have major reactions to. The benefits are basically what I mentioned in the previous post: to help keep her from developing new sensitivities to your restricted diet, hopefully give her some time to heal in between foods, and should make reactions to a particular food clearer. JaneS has had success with a rotation diet for her son after months of trying unsuccessfully to heal his gut.

Here's a couple of links: http://www.tacanow.com/diet.htm
http://www.specialfoods.com/ourstory.html
http://www.parentsofallergicchildren.org/rotation1.htm


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
Can you explain how a rotation diet works? What are the benefits of it? Are you just rotating non-allergic foods or adding in the foods you suspect sensitivies to?

another rotation diet i remember reading about took a slightly form: you could eat the same foods for 2 days, then off for 6 days, in a cycle of 4 periods. they felt the "off phase" of 6 days was better, and balanced out having foods 2 days in a row. it also was helpful in allowing leftovers the next day. this diet also looked at food "families" and gave a schedule/menu of ingredients. i wish i could remember where i read it, sorry, too many years of reading stuff. benfits as described by caedmyn.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
g
see my posts above on glutamine. the more i read about glutamine, the more i become convinced that it is KEY in all healing. make yummy bone broths and slow cook your rice in them. get your hands on a supplement and use fairly high doses. might be a good discussion to have with your ND but there's some work that suggests 30 grams per day might be required to see an improvement. make your ND hunt down good values for therapeutic purposes. you're paying her, no? you can (and should) expect her to do a little research on your behalf.

i noticed you said not to take glutamine if liver function is impaired...mine is. it can no longer filter out any toxins, my liver enzymes are very high and it's actually producing fat for my body.
this is one of the things we are worried about if i continue bf'ing...dd is getting A LOT of toxins through my milk. how can that be healthy on top of everything else??


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
What are you and your DD's symptoms? Do either of you have yeast issues?

IMO if you're not seeing improvement, you're not healing. And if you know your DD reacts to wheat, dairy, and/or soy, then I believe she would react to BM from someone who eats those things (although maybe if they didn't have a leaky gut she wouldn't). I guess you could try the frozen BM from your ND and see what happens









ETA: Forgot to mention, if your baby seems to be allergic/intolerant to everything, you may want to consider a rotation diet. That will help keep her from developing new sensitivities to your restricted diet, hopefully give her some time to heal in between foods, and should make reactions to a particular food clearer.

Dd's symptoms up to month 3.5 when I ate a "bad" food:
-screaming in pain...nothing could comfort her and she wouldn't nurse. This sometimes lasted hours
-abnormal poops: mucus, very loose, etc.
-spit-up milk frequently
-could hear stuff come up and then go back down in her throat (this happened when eating certain foods, but also happened randomly)

Dd's symptoms now from 3.5 months-present (5 months) that are consistent day to day:
-sleep is very restless in short periods (45 minutes all night long) with an inevitable awakening from 2 a.m. till about 5 a.m. with gas/something that is bothering her
-fussy all.day.long (from being overtired or from food? Who knows!)
-allergy "shiners" (although could be dark circles from lack of sleep?)
-only takes 2, 20 minute naps in arms during the day until her eyes suddenly pop open...(no matter how tired she is, this always happens)
-spits up mucusy globs mixed with milk (this sometimes happens very frequently throughout the day, and sometimes she will go a day without doing it)
-sometimes I still hear stuff come up, but then go back down
-her poop is very mucusy, sometimes green (she hasn't had her typical daily huge blowout that was always runny in about 2 weeks now)
-she has tiny skin-colored bumps all over her back and tummy
-small diaper rash that comes and goes despite use of cloth diapers
-cheeks are red and chapped
-persistent runny nose that is usually worse during the night (from teething?)

BTW: my diet is too limited to do a rotation. I have two sources of protein. Everything else is a veggie, or either rice or potato.

Honestly, I don't see how this could be good for either of us. How am I supposed to heal when I can barely eat anything because of her reactions? Or, more importantly, how can I heal my body when I am living on 4 hours of sleep a night because she is always uncomfortable?

What about all the toxins she is getting through my milk because my liver can no longer filter them out?

I am SO afraid I am doing her longterm damage. I don't want to do that. It's not fair to her. I would really do a week trial on Neocate or something if I thought it wouldn't be hell trying to get her to take it. She hardly touches a bottle of EBM now. But, let's just say, that MY milk is doing her harm and she would be better off on formula or someone else's BM...honestly, I think I need to give her the chance. I feel like my healing is being hindered by her need to heal as well.

I hate this. I hate this whole situation and that this is happening to us (and all of you.) Breastmilk is supposed to be good for babies, not harmful. Okay, off to shower now...


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Dd's symptoms up to month 3.5 when I ate a "bad" food:
-screaming in pain...nothing could comfort her and she wouldn't nurse. This sometimes lasted hours
-abnormal poops: mucus, very loose, etc.
-spit-up milk frequently
-could hear stuff come up and then go back down in her throat (this happened when eating certain foods, but also happened randomly)

Dd's symptoms now from 3.5 months-present (5 months) that are consistent day to day:
-sleep is very restless in short periods (45 minutes all night long) with an inevitable awakening from 2 a.m. till about 5 a.m. with gas/something that is bothering her
-fussy all.day.long (from being overtired or from food? Who knows!)
-allergy "shiners" (although could be dark circles from lack of sleep?)
-only takes 2, 20 minute naps in arms during the day until her eyes suddenly pop open...(no matter how tired she is, this always happens)
-spits up mucusy globs mixed with milk (this sometimes happens very frequently throughout the day, and sometimes she will go a day without doing it)
-sometimes I still hear stuff come up, but then go back down
-her poop is very mucusy, sometimes green (she hasn't had her typical daily huge blowout that was always runny in about 2 weeks now)
-she has tiny skin-colored bumps all over her back and tummy
-small diaper rash that comes and goes despite use of cloth diapers
-cheeks are red and chapped
-persistent runny nose that is usually worse during the night (from teething?)

BTW: my diet is too limited to do a rotation. I have two sources of protein. Everything else is a veggie, or either rice or potato.

Honestly, I don't see how this could be good for either of us. How am I supposed to heal when I can barely eat anything because of her reactions? Or, more importantly, how can I heal my body when I am living on 4 hours of sleep a night because she is always uncomfortable?

What about all the toxins she is getting through my milk because my liver can no longer filter them out?

I am SO afraid I am doing her longterm damage. I don't want to do that. It's not fair to her. I would really do a week trial on Neocate or something if I thought it wouldn't be hell trying to get her to take it. She hardly touches a bottle of EBM now. But, let's just say, that MY milk is doing her harm and she would be better off on formula or someone else's BM...honestly, I think I need to give her the chance. I feel like my healing is being hindered by her need to heal as well.

I hate this. I hate this whole situation and that this is happening to us (and all of you.) Breastmilk is supposed to be good for babies, not harmful. Okay, off to shower now...



















This is just my opinion, and I'm not an expert, so take it with a grain of salt and talk to your ND or do some research on what I'm saying.

It sounds to me like your DD is still a pretty sick and miserable baby. You are restricted to just a few foods and that really isn't helping her a whole lot. A rotation diet has helped people in your situation, whose DC is seemingly allergic to everything. I would really recommend reading through that second link I posted on rotation diets--the author's child was literally sent home from the hospital to die because he was allergic to so many things. She came up with a 7 day rotation diet that consisted of only unusual/exotic foods and he began to recover. After a few years of following this diet, she realized that he was eating foods not on the diet, and not reacting--in fact, he could actually eat a normal diet and did not to react to any foods (IIRC) at all. She has helped many other families in similar situations and they have had similar experiences.

I know you feel your DD would be better off on Neocate or donor BM, and maybe she would be. But...you're also taking the chance that Neocate or donor milk won't make any difference or may even make things worse and then she may or may not go back to the breast.

What are you doing to treat your liver issues? I don't know anything about your specific issues but I do think most of us here probably have less-than-ideal liver function (I know I did/do) and are passing things on to our babies. I have a mouthful of mercury amalgam fillings and I'm sure DD is getting mercury from that but there's nothing I can do about it now (except wean).

I think that you can still heal while sleep-deprived--both JaneS and Annikate have DC that have/had major sleep issues and they both healed in spite of them.

I know you are in a very tough situation and want to do what's best for you and your baby, and maybe the best thing to do would be to try Neocate. It's so hard to say. But I do want to make you aware that there are some other options out there so you can at least look at all the information and make an educated decision. I think it would be easier for all of us to heal ourselves (and theoretically our DC) if we could somehow separate the nursing relationship because so many times it seems what may help mama is not what will help baby.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

nak

thanks caedmyn









I've read that link before about the rotation diet and exotic foods. Honestly, it's just not feasible for us to do that, both financially and emotionally. Her reactions are far worse if I eat something other than what I am eating now. She has never been symptom free, no matter what I put into my mouth. But if I do eat something other than what is in my "safe" diet now, she is up all night long, doesn't sleep during the day either, cries in pain, etc. So I just can't do a rotation diet and introduce more new foods and expect her to heal from doing that. Does that make sense?

I have done a tremendous amount of research about this. I spend my days reading about this and trying to find an answer and solution that will help both me and dd. But I know there isn't one. I know that every single person dealing with this is unique and what helps one, won't necessarily help another. I don't really know what I'm looking for here. I guess I just keep hoping that someone will come forth with an answer, or I will find someone who went through the SAME exact thing we are and knows what we should do.

Thank you for all your help.

Sorry if this seems a bit jumbled...I didn't get much sleep last night


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
nak

thanks caedmyn









I've read that link before about the rotation diet and exotic foods. Honestly, it's just not feasible for us to do that, both financially and emotionally. Her reactions are far worse if I eat something other than what I am eating now. She has never been symptom free, no matter what I put into my mouth. But if I do eat something other than what is in my "safe" diet now, she is up all night long, doesn't sleep during the day either, cries in pain, etc. So I just can't do a rotation diet and introduce more new foods and expect her to heal from doing that. Does that make sense?

I have done a tremendous amount of research about this. I spend my days reading about this and trying to find an answer and solution that will help both me and dd. But I know there isn't one. I know that every single person dealing with this is unique and what helps one, won't necessarily help another. I don't really know what I'm looking for here. I guess I just keep hoping that someone will come forth with an answer, or I will find someone who went through the SAME exact thing we are and knows what we should do.

Thank you for all your help.

Sorry if this seems a bit jumbled...I didn't get much sleep last night









If you have time to re-read some of the past HTG Tribe threads, I know on at least two occasions mamas in your situation posted...actually I think one of the babies was already on Neocate or similar (he/she was old enough for solids as well I believe) and they were talking about only giving him that and no solids for several months because he reacted to everything. Anyhow, my point in mentioning this is if you can go back and find the posts, you might be able to PM those mama's and see if they found something to help their DC. I think they only posted once or twice so I don't have any idea what they ended up doing. It was a few months ago and would have been in one of the threads since last May. Sorry I can't narrow it down any further.


----------



## 2rubies (Oct 2, 2004)

mum2be-
I just wanted to post







for you. I don't want to say I can imagine how hard this is, because I can't. Like you said, everyone of us is different and probably needs to find a different answer. I can relate to the exhaustion. I know it is hard to even stand up with so little sleep, never mind try to make yourself (or anyone else) better. I have a friend who lived for months on a "four foods" diet. The list of foods her infant daughter could tolerate was much too small to rotate. I think she survived on pears, rice, turkey (or maybe lamb?) and butternut squash. I'm pretty sure that's what it amounted to. I can look into it further if you are interested. This woman truly believed that breastmilk was better for her baby than formula and wanted to do whatever she could to make it more digestible. Your dd is getting more than just nutrition from your breastmilk.

I saw a list somewhere of the "allergenicity" of foods. I'll try to find that and post a link for you here. Good luck!

Kristin


----------



## 2rubies (Oct 2, 2004)

Here's that link for the "allergenicity" of foods, lowest to highest:

http://www.hallpublications.com/title2_sample1.html

Kristin


----------



## crazycat (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I haven't posted here in a while. When I posted last fall I was recommended a couple of books to read, of which I have gotten mostly through one of them. (My kids aren't too cooperative if they see me sitting down!)

Anyway, my questions are mostly regarding my older son, who is 5 1/2 years old. He was born prematurely at 26 weeks gestation and spent roughly the first three years of his life on antibiotics and steroids, as well as the first 5 years on commercial formulas since he is tube fed. A little over a year ago he was determined to be autistic by our local school district. He gets sick very easily due to being immunosuppressed, and is colonized with MRSA and pseudomonas bacterias in his airways, along with other bacteria, due to having a tracheostomy tube for two years in the past.

So far over the last several months to a year I have started supplementing and making dietary changes. He now is fed only pureed foods, most of them being organic, and I supplement him with cod liver oil and probiotics (although we had been out of these for a month or so due to finances - just restocked). I also have very recently started giving him white tea and today picked up some raw, organic kombucha from our local health food store. I also picked up some other supplements, including B6, calcium, magnesium and zinc. I will be starting these all over the next several weeks.

Prior to switching him to his pureed foods diet he was on a gluten and casein free formula for over a year. It was an amino acid based formula formulated for those with digestive difficulties. He gained weight very well on this formula, but I really want him on "real" foods. Prieviously with formulas I could feed him and then four hours later connect his feeding tube and I would get fresh looking formula flowing back out from his stomach, as if it hadn't even begun to digest. I did not get this with his gf/cf formula, but he frequently would have a lot of gagging/wretching episodes where he just seemed to have a hard time tolerating it. Since switching to the pureed foods this is greatly reduced. However, with him being on that formula for over a year, is this a long enough time to determine gluten/casein sensitivity? I rotate those foods in now with his pureed food and don't see an obvious behavioral reaction. (Our son is non-verbal so can't tell me specifically how he is feeling other than through behaviors.) He doesn't have diarrhea necessarily, but he does have VERY foul smelling stools, and if he does not get at leasts 32 ounces of water daily along with his food he seems to get "backed up" where his stools get very sticky and less frequent, and then when we get him back to his 32 ounces he has a day or two where he has a few very large stools, very mushy and very smelly. (sorry for the detail ...) This can happen with even just a couple of days at only 24 ounces of water instead of his normal 32 ounces. (Some days he doesn't tolerate large amounts of food or water at once so we have to finish his water with his feeding pump overnight, and at times he disconnects it without us realizing it so then his water goes on the bed instead of into his stomach ...)

So, for the stools it makes me wonder about yeast or if something else would make them so smelly? Literally, my husband will gag at the smell and have to leave the room, where with our younger son it doesn't bother him nearly as much. It also makes me wonder if there is something else that he isn't tolerating well.

Also, if we were to try a rotation or elimination diet, how do you make sure the kids get the calories they need? our son is supposed to get about 1,600 calories per day. He has severe lung disease and burns lots of calories to function at a "normal" level because of his increased energy output. At this point he gets no refined sugars and very limited sugars at all, which include pure maple syrup, honey, molasses and agave nectar just for the calories (1 Tbsp. per day of one of those, and we rotate them). I am planning to cut these out entirely but again, they add calories so I need to make those up somewhere. For fruits we rotate organic dried apricots, bananas, apple/cranberry mix and sometimes some canned pears from my parents' fruit tree. For grains he gets the Ezekial breads rotated with white/sweet potatoes, amaranth, quinoa, brown rice, polenta or oatmeal. He gets coconut milk or an avacado daily for added fat and calories. Proteins are either beans, canned salmon, very occasionally canned tuna, or nut butters. Veggies are any of the frozen mixed varieties along with sometimes kale or spinach. I also add either flax oil, coconut oil or olive oil, 2 Tbsp. of one of those daily. If I were to put him on an elimination diet, how could I make sure he gets the calories? He loses weight VERY quickly if for some reason he doesn't get his recommended calories, like if he's sick and too gaggy to eat comfortably even small, frequent meals. He also gets extremely gaggy if he gets constipated at all, which makes it very hard for him to tolerate any more than 4-6 ounces of food at a time.

Another question, does any one have any recommendations on how much white tea or kombucha a child should get? He is about 42 inches tall, about 37 pounds right now. Is an 8-ounce serving daily too much/not enough? Should he get both of those each day?

Sorry for all the questions and I'm sure this is a bit confusing - I have about a billion questions but will stop at this for today. It seems the more I read, the more confusing it all gets ...

Oh, the book I have read (mostly) so far was "Children with Starving Brains" and it was very informative, but I still have so many questions that I wish I could ask her IRL ... but there are no holistic docs around here that I have found, and our ped is pretty much not informed on any of this stuff so I truly appreciate any input!

TIA!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

crazycat, have you read "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" ? that diet seems to help kids with autism. also read http://www.enzymestuff.com (she's got a book there for application to autistic kids).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

mom2be - i can't remember but have you tried the SCD (from "Breaking the Vicious Cycle" ) ?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
i noticed you said not to take glutamine if liver function is impaired...mine is. it can no longer filter out any toxins, my liver enzymes are very high and it's actually producing fat for my body.
this is one of the things we are worried about if i continue bf'ing...dd is getting A LOT of toxins through my milk. how can that be healthy on top of everything else??

i think the danger wth glutamine and impaired liver is more with large doses than with standard doses.

have you tried doing castor oil packs to detox your liver? the idea is that you use castor oil and a cloth and apply it on your skin over your liver.

you might peruse http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C23003.html for some ideas.

some of your dd's reactions might not be to food per se. she might be reacting to your toxins so getting yourself cleaned up first might be more important than focusing on her. you can do this safely while still breastfeeding but it sounds like you have made up your mind about ceasing your nursing relationship and that you're looking for validation here. i think most of us here continue nursing as long as possible even while we heal ourselves. and the key is, i think, for us to focus on healing ourselves then working on the little ones.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

crazycat--what probiotics is your DS getting (type and dose)? Can you up his oil intake if you cut out or rotate other foods? That's the easiest way I can think of to get more calories into him. I don't know anything about white tea but 8 oz of kombucha is probably way too much, at least initially--I've been drinking it for a couple of months and am still only drinking about 6 oz a day because of detox symptoms (granted I do a lot of other probiotic drinks as well so it all contributes, but the recommendation I've seen for adults & kombucha is only 12 oz a day). You can make your own kombucha very easily if you want. I think the smelly stools are very common with autism, but then from what I've read most ASD kids have gut issues so I'm sure it's related. I don't know if that specifically indicates yeast. Have you tried digestive enzymes with him? And have you tried eliminating gluten and/or casein entirely for a while (recently) to see if that makes any difference in his symptoms?


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Dd's symptoms up to month 3.5 when I ate a "bad" food:
-screaming in pain...nothing could comfort her and she wouldn't nurse. This sometimes lasted hours
-abnormal poops: mucus, very loose, etc.
-spit-up milk frequently
-could hear stuff come up and then go back down in her throat (this happened when eating certain foods, but also happened randomly)

Dd's symptoms now from 3.5 months-present (5 months) that are consistent day to day:
-sleep is very restless in short periods (45 minutes all night long) with an inevitable awakening from 2 a.m. till about 5 a.m. with gas/something that is bothering her
-fussy all.day.long (from being overtired or from food? Who knows!)
-allergy "shiners" (although could be dark circles from lack of sleep?)
-only takes 2, 20 minute naps in arms during the day until her eyes suddenly pop open...(no matter how tired she is, this always happens)
-spits up mucusy globs mixed with milk (this sometimes happens very frequently throughout the day, and sometimes she will go a day without doing it)
-sometimes I still hear stuff come up, but then go back down
-her poop is very mucusy, sometimes green (she hasn't had her typical daily huge blowout that was always runny in about 2 weeks now)
-she has tiny skin-colored bumps all over her back and tummy
-small diaper rash that comes and goes despite use of cloth diapers
-cheeks are red and chapped
-persistent runny nose that is usually worse during the night (from teething?)

BTW: my diet is too limited to do a rotation. I have two sources of protein. Everything else is a veggie, or either rice or potato.

Honestly, I don't see how this could be good for either of us. How am I supposed to heal when I can barely eat anything because of her reactions? Or, more importantly, how can I heal my body when I am living on 4 hours of sleep a night because she is always uncomfortable?

What about all the toxins she is getting through my milk because my liver can no longer filter them out?

I am SO afraid I am doing her longterm damage. I don't want to do that. It's not fair to her. I would really do a week trial on Neocate or something if I thought it wouldn't be hell trying to get her to take it. She hardly touches a bottle of EBM now. But, let's just say, that MY milk is doing her harm and she would be better off on formula or someone else's BM...honestly, I think I need to give her the chance. I feel like my healing is being hindered by her need to heal as well.

I hate this. I hate this whole situation and that this is happening to us (and all of you.) Breastmilk is supposed to be good for babies, not harmful. Okay, off to shower now...









You are doing a great job, it is tough to run a family, do research while getting no sleep! I know it is so hard to see your LO suffer.

What foods are you eating? Which diets have you tried? What supplements are you taking? Have you checked out Failsafe diet? It is a low [food] chemical diet, aimed at eliminating phenols/, amines, benzoates, glutamates. If your liver function is impared it might have less to 'clean' out .

Look at the food chemical intolerance on this page, check out the list of high amine foods and high salicylate foods, see if any are some of your DD's bad foods:
http://users.bigpond.net.au/allergyd...tolerance.html


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

mum2be, the more i think about your dd's issues, the more i think it is a structural problem. indeed, firefaery (a wiser mama than i) also mentioned this last month: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=275

i doubt that you'll find reprieve from nutritional changes until you resolve the structural issues. have you looked into the possibility that there might be a structural problem with your dd?

if you haven't done so, i'd start with craniosacral therapy though you might look at the resource firefaery mentioned in the above post as well.


----------



## crazycat (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
crazycat--what probiotics is your DS getting (type and dose)? Can you up his oil intake if you cut out or rotate other foods? That's the easiest way I can think of to get more calories into him. I don't know anything about white tea but 8 oz of kombucha is probably way too much, at least initially--I've been drinking it for a couple of months and am still only drinking about 6 oz a day because of detox symptoms (granted I do a lot of other probiotic drinks as well so it all contributes, but the recommendation I've seen for adults & kombucha is only 12 oz a day). You can make your own kombucha very easily if you want. I think the smelly stools are very common with autism, but then from what I've read most ASD kids have gut issues so I'm sure it's related. I don't know if that specifically indicates yeast. Have you tried digestive enzymes with him? And have you tried eliminating gluten and/or casein entirely for a while (recently) to see if that makes any difference in his symptoms?


Thanks Caedmyn!

The probiotic I just picked up is P8 or something like that ... I'd have to check for sure, but it has 8 strains of bacteria and says 2 capsules per day for ages 4 and over. I try to rotate the brands when I buy them.

I will try just 4 ounces of kombucha with him to start, unless that sounds like too much for a 5-year-old still along with his probiotic supplement? I know he has to have tons of yeast and bacteria in his system, so I don't want to overwhelm him all at once with die off. I have not tried digestive enzymes yet. Unfortunately I just can't afford to buy it all at once. I really hope to try those in the next couple of months.

Also- Bluets - I am looking for that book, Breaking the Vicious Cycle. I am going to see if our library has it. Thanks!

Thanks again for everyone's help!


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
mum2be, the more i think about your dd's issues, the more i think it is a structural problem. indeed, firefaery (a wiser mama than i) also mentioned this last month: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=275

i doubt that you'll find reprieve from nutritional changes until you resolve the structural issues. have you looked into the possibility that there might be a structural problem with your dd?

if you haven't done so, i'd start with craniosacral therapy though you might look at the resource firefaery mentioned in the above post as well.

This is VERY interesting. My ds always makes a "clicking" sound when nursing. I also have an oversupply. I wonder if this is causing some of his digestive problems. I have also noticed, that regardless of what I eat, if he gets effected, it is ONLY after his first night feeding. We co-sleep and he usually sleeps a stretch of 4-7 hours when he first goes down. After I feed him that first time, he has a really awful time sleeping comfortably, most nights. He acts as though his stomach is *cramping*, but it *only* happens under those exact circumstances. Never during the day, never when he first goes down. I wonder if my milk supply is at it's highest(due to the long sleep stretch) and he is not latching properly which is then causing digestive issues(aside from his food sensitivies-he did have blood in his stool so I know we are dealing with more than a latch issue). Also, it is the only time I feed him laying down in the side nursing position. He prefers to be rocked to sleep during the day and at bedtime so we never really feed to sleep except for this one time. Hmmm....so much to consider.

THANKS for all for your knowledge everyone.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crazycat* 
Thanks Caedmyn!

The probiotic I just picked up is P8 or something like that ... I'd have to check for sure, but it has 8 strains of bacteria and says 2 capsules per day for ages 4 and over. I try to rotate the brands when I buy them.

I will try just 4 ounces of kombucha with him to start, unless that sounds like too much for a 5-year-old still along with his probiotic supplement? I know he has to have tons of yeast and bacteria in his system, so I don't want to overwhelm him all at once with die off. I have not tried digestive enzymes yet. Unfortunately I just can't afford to buy it all at once. I really hope to try those in the next couple of months.

Also- Bluets - I am looking for that book, Breaking the Vicious Cycle. I am going to see if our library has it. Thanks!

Thanks again for everyone's help!

You might want to start with an ounce a day of kombucha. Four ounces might be okay for him, but if it's not, he could get really sick from too much too soon (speaking from personal experience here!). If he seems fine with an ounce after a week or so, then you could go to two ounces, etc.

The cheapest high potency enzymes I've found are at www.throppsnutrition.com. www.houstonni.com has some that are specifically for ASD kids but they are much more expensive.

Good luck!


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

mum2b,

I just wanted to offer you some sympathy. I don't have much advice, i am new to this as well, but it seems like you are going through an awful time with your baby. This is just my opinion, so take it as you want, but it sounds like a lot of your baby's behavior is directly related to sleep or lack there of. Maybe it's not all food related. I think the fact that she never had blood in her stool is a really good sign. I find myself attributing every single thing my ds does to what i have eaten when the truth is, that's not true. Sleep deprivation can cause many, if not all, of the symptoms you described. Maybe it's a combo of both and the food issue isn't as big as you are thinking.

Of course, just an idea to throw out to you. I would hate for you to quit breastfeeding for the *wrong* reason. I have read so much about people who use neocate and it doesnt' even end up helping.

Anyway, my ds just woke up, good luck with everything. Hang in there.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
mum2be, the more i think about your dd's issues, the more i think it is a structural problem. indeed, firefaery (a wiser mama than i) also mentioned this last month: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=275

i doubt that you'll find reprieve from nutritional changes until you resolve the structural issues. have you looked into the possibility that there might be a structural problem with your dd?

if you haven't done so, i'd start with craniosacral therapy though you might look at the resource firefaery mentioned in the above post as well.

I don't really understand the structural thing, but she did have some clicking when she was younger while nursing. it has since gone away though. We did CST, as well as osteopathic adustment, etc. and both people we saw were at a loss when she just kept getting worse week after week.

Quote:

This is VERY interesting. My ds always makes a "clicking" sound when nursing. I also have an oversupply. I wonder if this is causing some of his digestive problems. I have also noticed, that regardless of what I eat, if he gets effected, it is ONLY after his first night feeding. We co-sleep and he usually sleeps a stretch of 4-7 hours when he first goes down. After I feed him that first time, he has a really awful time sleeping comfortably, most nights. He acts as though his stomach is *cramping*, but it *only* happens under those exact circumstances. Never during the day, never when he first goes down. I wonder if my milk supply is at it's highest(due to the long sleep stretch) and he is not latching properly which is then causing digestive issues(aside from his food sensitivies-he did have blood in his stool so I know we are dealing with more than a latch issue). Also, it is the only time I feed him laying down in the side nursing position. He prefers to be rocked to sleep during the day and at bedtime so we never really feed to sleep except for this one time. Hmmm....so much to consider.
Yes! This is exactly my dd, however she has many other signs of food allergies as well. Aside from not sleeping during the day, she only sleeps for one long stretch at night (about 3-4 hours) and after that she is up with some sort of discomfort, then usually up for a good 2-3 hour stretch in the early a.m. It's odd and I have really been trying to think about what the heck is doing it to her (I thought maybe my dinner?). I think I have under supply issues so I don't think she is "gulping" much and getting too much or anything. But I find it interesting that we are both dealing with the same night time problems...

Quote:

I just wanted to offer you some sympathy. I don't have much advice, i am new to this as well, but it seems like you are going through an awful time with your baby. This is just my opinion, so take it as you want, but it sounds like a lot of your baby's behavior is directly related to sleep or lack there of. Maybe it's not all food related. I think the fact that she never had blood in her stool is a really good sign. I find myself attributing every single thing my ds does to what i have eaten when the truth is, that's not true. Sleep deprivation can cause many, if not all, of the symptoms you described. Maybe it's a combo of both and the food issue isn't as big as you are thinking.
Thanks







I think a lot of what we are dealing with during the day is from lack of sleep...A LOT of it. But there is a reason why she can't sleep well at night and why she wakes up after 20 minutes during the day no matter how tired she was to begin with. I have tried soooooo many different "ways" to help her sleep, or get her to sleep, etc. and nothing has worked so far.

I think she never had any blood in her stool because I have never eaten any of the top 8 allergens while nursing her, and since month 6 of my pregnancy. Actually, the only time I had soy (about 1 teaspoon) she got a huge, weeping welt on her bum. BUt I'm sure if I did consume some things like dairy or wheat, she would react big time. I just haven't had the guts to try it.

Just to clarify, I am not in favor of stopping breastfeeding, but I feel like I need to do everything I can do get her healty and happy. What _if_ a hypoallergenic formula or a donor's milk would help her...you know? It's just another option that goes into our bag to think about. When you've tried so many things and nothing is helping, sometimes doing something you don't want to do comes next. I would never just "quit" nursing or give up. I would be pumping my a$$ off the week we trialed something else, so we could go back to nursing if needed. I love nursing her. I don't _want_ to give it up, but I just have to keep that option open incase it would be beneficial to her. I can't see how consuming toxins from my own BM is good for her...you know?

I feel like it is my responsibility as a mother to make sure my daughter is as healthy as she can be and to do what is best for her, and doing whatever is needed to keep her that way.

THanks for everything


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
I don't really understand the structural thing, but she did have some clicking when she was younger while nursing. it has since gone away though. We did CST, as well as osteopathic adustment, etc. and both people we saw were at a loss when she just kept getting worse week after week.


revisit the links firefaery posted and be sure to watch the videos, view the photos, etc. if you still don't understand, PM firefaery. maybe you need to see a lactation consultant who has helped identify/resolve structural issues. perhaps the LLL can help find someone local.

my own experience with adjustments and CST is that you have to keep going back for at least a few visits before the problem is fully resolved.

in the meantime, focus on healing yourself. if you get through a short intense detox (as one would on the first stage/intro of SCD), you would eventually get better milk as you proceed from there.


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
night time problems...

Just to clarify, I am not in favor of stopping breastfeeding, but I feel like I need to do everything I can do get her healty and happy. What _if_ a hypoallergenic formula or a donor's milk would help her...you know? It's just another option that goes into our bag to think about. When you've tried so many things and nothing is helping, sometimes doing something you don't want to do comes next. I would never just "quit" nursing or give up. I would be pumping my a$$ off the week we trialed something else, so we could go back to nursing if needed. I love nursing her. I don't _want_ to give it up, but I just have to keep that option open incase it would be beneficial to her. I can't see how consuming toxins from my own BM is good for her...you know?

I feel like it is my responsibility as a mother to make sure my daughter is as healthy as she can be and to do what is best for her, and doing whatever is needed to keep her that way.

THanks for everything









No, I totally understand. I didn't mean "quitting" in a bad way. Trust me, when my ds's blood was not resolving, I had the same feelings. I felt like *I* was the reason he was hurting and bleeding. I kept thinking that maybe formula *would* be better. And you know what? For some, it may be. It is a choice that you have to make and only you know what is best for your daughter. Have you considered a trial on neocate? Maybe it would give you a better basis for making a decision.

FWIW, I have a friend who also has a baby the same age as mine(almost 4 months). She has been dealing with the SAME EXACT issues with her dd. She is fine all day, and then up all night with gassiness and uncomfortablility. She is off all dairy and is so frustrated. It seems to be a common problem unfortunetly.

I really hope you and your family can come to some peace and happiness with the decisions ahead of you and your dd's issues. It really is so hard-especially when you are sleep deprived!!!

Again, good luck!

ETA: My ds has a pediactric GI appointment on Wednesday. Not expecting too much, but curious to see what he has to say. Have you been to one?? Also, have you had your dd adjusted by a chiro? We have been working with one, just not consistantly.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
ETA: My ds has a pediactric GI appointment on Wednesday. Not expecting too much, but curious to see what he has to say. Have you been to one?? Also, have you had your dd adjusted by a chiro? We have been working with one, just not consistantly.

We saw someone who was supposed to be the best ped. GI in the state. He was HORRIBLE...said it was impossible for a baby to react to anything other than dairy or soy







: (And it cost us over $300!!)

Dd went to an osteopath (they do manipulation but in a different way) 6 or 7 times and eventually they just said there was nothing more they could do


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
mum2be, the more i think about your dd's issues, the more i think it is a structural problem. indeed, firefaery (a wiser mama than i) also mentioned this last month: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...&postcount=275

i doubt that you'll find reprieve from nutritional changes until you resolve the structural issues. have you looked into the possibility that there might be a structural problem with your dd?

if you haven't done so, i'd start with craniosacral therapy though you might look at the resource firefaery mentioned in the above post as well.

I looked again at her post. The midwife evaluated dd's tongue and latch several times,and consulted a LC and said it appeared okay. I looked at the site w/pictures about tongue-tie and I would say that dd doesn't have it...you should see how far she can stick her tongue out!







No heart shaped tongue or tight frenulum (sp?) either. I can't seem to watch the videos on latches on the breastfeeding site...they won't play on my Mac.
The CST and osteopath we saw was the best in the state, known for treating babies and was really great, but after going 6 times (an hour drive both ways...) he said there was nothing more he could do.

Should we still investigate this further?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

mum2be--have you ever looked into health kinesiology? It's somewhat similar to NAET for getting rid of allergies, if you've heard of that. I probably can't explain it very well, but basically your body has several different energy systems like magnetic and electrical systems. If one of those systems is out of balance, the feedback/information throughout the whole body is messed up. One theory is that this can cause allergies, and what's called "vibrational medicine" like health kinesiology can get the magnetic and electrical system to function properly. The book "Energy Medicine" explains it all very well (but it's pretty technical--I think I understood about 10% of it!). Homeopathy is also a vibrational medicine, and after reading the book I understand why homeopathy works when you get the right remedy.

Anyhow, it's supposed to be highly effective and require relatively few sessions, at least for a baby. My DD has an appt next month so we'll see. The practitioner said it should take no more than 4 sessions ($65 each). I'm really hoping it helps her, and it might be something that would help your DD.


----------



## crazycat (Oct 20, 2004)

Ok, we are now looking very seriously at the SCD diet for DS1. I have ordered Breaking the Vicious Cycle and also the cookbook, Eat Well Feel Well I think, and they should be here on Wednesday. I am so hopeful that this will provide some benefit for our son and am looking forward tremendously to having him feeling better and healthier. I am hoping to start this by next week once I have had a chance to read the books (hopefully ...sometimes the kids like to slow my reading plans down ...)

Now I also have some questions regarding our DS2 ...

DS2 was born full term just shy of 39 weeks. He was born via emergency C-section due to fetal distress. He was not breathing and had a low HR and was put in the NICU. I also had a fever (pneumonia) so both of us were given antibiotics. DS2 spent only 4 days in the NICU but also was given formula while there since I was sick and my milk was very slow to come in. We spent the first three months trying to overcome his major bottle/nipple aversion but he was finally exclusively breastfed by 12 weeks and is still nursing very frequently day and night.

He was and is a very high maintenance baby/toddler. He screamed constantly as an infant and was treated with both zantac and prevacid for silent reflux, which made an enormous difference, but he still wakes every 1-2 hours throughout the night and nap time fussing and will want to nurse, even if very briefly. He has not slept more than two hours at a stretch more than 5-6 times his entire life. He also has asthma and is treated with daily steroid nebulizer treatments to try to stabilize that. He is very petite, weighing only 24 pounds, and his appetite is extremely up and down. He also has a faint rash all over his arms and torso that has been there for a few months anyway but maybe longer, I'm not really sure. It doesn't seem to bother him but he does get extremely dry patches of skin on his arms and legs along with this rash. He is very dairy intolerant and actually refuses any dairy products offered other than ice cream. He won't touch goat milk or yogurt products either, but I have been able to cook with these and they don't seem to bother him.

So my question is, does this sound like something that also might be gut related? He has been on several courses of antibiotics and steroids prior to starting the daily nebs due to severe asthma attacks, one of which required hospitalization at about 8 months of age. Since then he has come close to being hospitalized a few times but has been able to be treated in the clinic with back-to-back breathing treatments and come home on the oral steroids and/or antibiotics depending on the reason for the attack (respiratory infection versus environmental trigger).

I am wondering if the SCD diet might be helpful for him as well? Is there something else that I should be doing since he is so young? DH thinks I'm a bit nutty to be even considering it. DS1 is tube fed so the change in his diet will not be a struggle as far as cooperation is concerned. (He is happy as long as I don't ask him to actually eat anything orally.) With DS2, though, he wants what everyone else is having, which is already hard with the dairy intolerance when DH or someone else is having something he can't have, especially at family gatherings.

Just wondering what others might think. Thanks!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

mum2be - probably not qorth pursuing structural issues further. i'd look at milk thistle (silymarin?) for liver support. there's mntion of it for fatty liver in the nutrition 101 sticky in the vaccination forum.

crazycat - SCD shoudl at least help re-set gut flora. though i caution you that if your dc is dairy intolerant sometimes, that intolerance is actually always present and i personally would avoid dairy while trying to heal. intolerance and inflammation go hand in hand. evening primrose oil might be helpful for the skin problems, as might cod liver oil (high vitamin, that is). the asthma also suggests vitamin A, D (both in a good high vitamin CLO) but also magnesium. you probably would benefit yourself from the SCD.

as for wanting what others are having.... i made the rule that if ds and i had to go dairyfree then dh had to do so as well. i actually let dh read "Traditional Foods are the best medicine" and he got so scared about eating his old way that, for a time, he would ask me if what he was about to eat was safe. he's now totally sweetener-free (no sugar, no honey, no syrup, no stevia) for 99% of the time - this from a guy who grew up in the south on grandma's sweet iced tea.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I just wanted to say welcome to the new mamas. Crazycat, so sorry to hear about your ds1 and ds2. Sounds like they both have gut issues. SCD could help. You can do a one month trial to see if there is improvement. Then look up on the Internet about rotary diets. There is a lot of info about them, and they don't always agree.
You could also get a stool test from direct labs (you don't need a doctor, they do it for you) to see what is in there. I've heard the OAT (organic acids test) is more accurate, but it requires collecting urine over a period of time, I think. Might be hard with a non-verbal kid, especially if he's still in diapers.
I think gluten free is supposed to be done for 6 months to figure out if it will make a difference, because that's about how long it takes gluten to get out of the system.


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

So, I'm starting to wonder if dd and I have opposite issues, and that is why I can't make sense out of half of what is going on. Eight long months ago, I would have never said I had any gut issues and I also thought we ate healthy. I started an egg and dairy free SCD diet for the baby, but after 6 months, I just have to laugh at that me thinking I had no issues. I feel (physically) and look so much better now, and I realize so many of the things that I just thought were normal are not. But there are still things going on that aren't right with DD, so I keep reading and researching. And since the little one is starting to eat solids, I'm having to figure those reactions into things as well. So, after her reactions, I started thinking maybe we had an amine problem, too, so I tried the FAILsafe intro diet for 3 days, but felt awful. So, now I'm wondering if I need the SCD type diet (with sulfur in the meats and veggies), but she needs the low amine/saly/sulfur diet.

So, now I'm trying to balance all that, but I'm having such a hard time finding anything I can eat. There aren't many foods that are both FAILsafe and SCD compliant, and even less that I can feed to an 8 mo old who can't do any dairy and egg.

Nolansmum - I know you've done both before. Any ideas on good intro foods? She can eat green peas and green beans, and I've also done some winter squash (even though that is higher in amines, right?). I think carrots are in the "medium" category, and they are out for her, and the avocado was the one that really sent her over the edge and got me thinking it was an amine issue.

I'm also in a quandary about bone broths. I'm torn between the gut healing properties and the higher amine content. Does the good outweigh the bad or should we stay away? I'm tempted at times to give her some soaked grains, but then I worry that I'll be doing damage that might not show up for a while (or retarding healing, at least). She so wants to eat (she literally screams at us while we're eating) and there's so little I can figure out to give her. Ideas from all would be most appreciated.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovinLiviLou* 
So, I'm starting to wonder if dd and I have opposite issues, and that is why I can't make sense out of half of what is going on. Eight long months ago, I would have never said I had any gut issues and I also thought we ate healthy. I started an egg and dairy free SCD diet for the baby, but after 6 months, I just have to laugh at that me thinking I had no issues. I feel (physically) and look so much better now, and I realize so many of the things that I just thought were normal are not. But there are still things going on that aren't right with DD, so I keep reading and researching. And since the little one is starting to eat solids, I'm having to figure those reactions into things as well. So, after her reactions, I started thinking maybe we had an amine problem, too, so I tried the FAILsafe intro diet for 3 days, but felt awful. So, now I'm wondering if I need the SCD type diet (with sulfur in the meats and veggies), but she needs the low amine/saly/sulfur diet.

So, now I'm trying to balance all that, but I'm having such a hard time finding anything I can eat. There aren't many foods that are both FAILsafe and SCD compliant, and even less that I can feed to an 8 mo old who can't do any dairy and egg.

Nolansmum - I know you've done both before. Any ideas on good intro foods? She can eat green peas and green beans, and I've also done some winter squash (even though that is higher in amines, right?). I think carrots are in the "medium" category, and they are out for her, and the avocado was the one that really sent her over the edge and got me thinking it was an amine issue.

I'm also in a quandary about bone broths. I'm torn between the gut healing properties and the higher amine content. Does the good outweigh the bad or should we stay away? I'm tempted at times to give her some soaked grains, but then I worry that I'll be doing damage that might not show up for a while (or retarding healing, at least). She so wants to eat (she literally screams at us while we're eating) and there's so little I can figure out to give her. Ideas from all would be most appreciated.

I don't have much in the way of words of wisdom, but I'm right there with you. I still need to be at least partly on the candida diet, and DD needs...well I wish I could figure out what DD needs, but it's not the candida diet. I struggle with finding things to feed her, too. After almost clearing up, her eczema started coming back a few days ago and I think it's due to either the avocado or cauliflower she's been eating. She has so few foods as it is that I hate for her to lose anything. And I'm having trouble introducing new foods slowly because her diet is so limited and she DEMANDS to eat.

Do you give your DD meats? Mine loves meat--I simmer chicken or beef or elk meat for a couple of hours until it's really tender and she does well with that (not failsafe though I don't think). I also gave her liver pate for the first time a couple of days ago and she scarfed that right down. As far as the bone broths, I've seen recommendations on failsafeNT yahoo group for only simmering the bones for an hour or two--apparently that keeps the level of amines down to a manageable level for at least some of the people in that group.

I believe winter squash is high in salicylates (higher than carrots) but low in amines. Avocados are high in both salicylates and amines. Here's a good link for salicylate and amine contents of foods http://www.zipworld.com.au/~ataraxy/Amines_list.html


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovinLiviLou* 
So, I'm starting to wonder if dd and I have opposite issues, and that is why I can't make sense out of half of what is going on. Eight long months ago, I would have never said I had any gut issues and I also thought we ate healthy. I started an egg and dairy free SCD diet for the baby, but after 6 months, I just have to laugh at that me thinking I had no issues. I feel (physically) and look so much better now, and I realize so many of the things that I just thought were normal are not. But there are still things going on that aren't right with DD, so I keep reading and researching. And since the little one is starting to eat solids, I'm having to figure those reactions into things as well. So, after her reactions, I started thinking maybe we had an amine problem, too, so I tried the FAILsafe intro diet for 3 days, but felt awful. So, now I'm wondering if I need the SCD type diet (with sulfur in the meats and veggies), but she needs the low amine/saly/sulfur diet.

So, now I'm trying to balance all that, but I'm having such a hard time finding anything I can eat. There aren't many foods that are both FAILsafe and SCD compliant, and even less that I can feed to an 8 mo old who can't do any dairy and egg.

Nolansmum - I know you've done both before. Any ideas on good intro foods? She can eat green peas and green beans, and I've also done some winter squash (even though that is higher in amines, right?). I think carrots are in the "medium" category, and they are out for her, and the avocado was the one that really sent her over the edge and got me thinking it was an amine issue.

I'm also in a quandary about bone broths. I'm torn between the gut healing properties and the higher amine content. Does the good outweigh the bad or should we stay away? I'm tempted at times to give her some soaked grains, but then I worry that I'll be doing damage that might not show up for a while (or retarding healing, at least). She so wants to eat (she literally screams at us while we're eating) and there's so little I can figure out to give her. Ideas from all would be most appreciated.

I agree with you, it is hard to figure out problems because each of us has our unique traits that need a specific thing to heal.

I really don't know what advice to give you about Failsafe. I would imagine if you felt badly for 3 days while doing it your body might have been detoxing. BUt 3 days is not long enough to get any results. It is not possible to do Failsafe and SCD. I felt better on SCD (than on SAD) but now that I am on Failsafe I feel a ton better, I never knew I could feel like this or that all sorts of little problems could vanish so quickly. You may be able to get results by using foods low in amines/salicylates but if you are not seeing improvements it is best to do the elimination diet. We are very sensitive here and I cannot tolerate any soaked grains (not even soaked in the fridge), I am not making any bone broths, I cook and then freeze my beans/lentils, and we never eat leftovers. We haven't reached baseline but I've been told this is the hardest time of year to do it (exercise/sweating is very good for detox and I am doing very little.)

Nolan loves beans, lentils, rice, steamed celery, steamed chayote, steamed pear, chicken, lamb, rice, rice pasta, rice muffins, green beans.

I have learned the most from the people at the Yahoo group Failsafe NT, you can see all the posts, it is not a group you have to sign up for.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Hey everyone. Am subscribing to this as I'm going to start working more aggressively to try and figure out what's going on with dd's gut issues.

Our story is we unfortunately had a homebirth transport that ended up in a horrible c-sec with loads and loads of antibiotics due to a uterine infection and probable meconium aspiration. Once dd was about 4 weeks old (she is almost 4 months old now) she started having several hour long episodes of hysterical crying so I cut out dairy and wheat. After about a month she was much improved but has never had "normal" BF poop. Her poops are like an orange-ish peanut butter consistency and smell horribly. I've restarted her on some acidophilus but it says that it's in a "base similar to that of breastmilk." Does anyone know what that might be? I might just go ahead and get a different brand if I can find something here locally that has no dairy in it. I'm going to start TED ASAP as well to try and figure out what else might be going on.

If anyone has any tips for a beginner trying to help heal a 4-month old's gut please LMK


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

PapayaVagina, I would make sure your dd is getting a dairy free, bifidus-only probiotic. Also, take a multi strain yourself. Read the healing the gut sticky at the top of this forum, too.







to you. It will get better.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Nolansmum--have you looked into the Houston enzymes at all? I was just reading the other day that their No-Fenol is specifically designed to help phenols and salicylate reactions--maybe that's something that would help increase your tolerances? I still suspect my DD has mild salicylate reactions, and if that still seems likely in a month or two, I think I'll try those enzymes for her before I try Failsafe or a low salicylate diet. I think she only has problems when she eats high salicylate foods or when her total salicylate load gets too high. We'll see, though, I've been wrong before (most of the time I am I think!).


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaVagina* 
Hey everyone. Am subscribing to this as I'm going to start working more aggressively to try and figure out what's going on with dd's gut issues.

Our story is we unfortunately had a homebirth transport that ended up in a horrible c-sec with loads and loads of antibiotics due to a uterine infection and probable meconium aspiration. Once dd was about 4 weeks old (she is almost 4 months old now) she started having several hour long episodes of hysterical crying so I cut out dairy and wheat. After about a month she was much improved but has never had "normal" BF poop. Her poops are like an orange-ish peanut butter consistency and smell horribly. I've restarted her on some acidophilus but it says that it's in a "base similar to that of breastmilk." Does anyone know what that might be? I might just go ahead and get a different brand if I can find something here locally that has no dairy in it. I'm going to start TED ASAP as well to try and figure out what else might be going on.

If anyone has any tips for a beginner trying to help heal a 4-month old's gut please LMK









I would recommend Solaray BabyLife--it's a dairy-free bifidus infantis only probiotic (an EBF baby should only get bifidus infantis). Get it from www.iherb.com if you can't find it locally, or get a bifidus infantis only probiotic from www.customprobiotics.com. They are very pricey initially but long-term are much cheaper than other probiotics as you can give high doses (50+ billion CFU's) for the same price as 6-12 billion CFU's a day of the HFS ones. If you call and tell them it is for an infant they'll sell you 25 grams instead of 50. If I had to do all this gut healing over again I would have started my DD on those as soon as I realized she had gut issues (at 3 months old) and maybe she wouldn't be allergic to so many foods now. (I didn't find a dairy-free probiotic until she was 8 months old, and although it helped her, I think super strong probiotics at a younger age would have done a lot more for her.)

Other than that, an elimination diet is a good bet IMO...you could just eliminate the top 8 allergens before doing a TED if you want as it'd probably be a bit easier on you. Anything you can do to help heal your gut will help as well--do you have any symptoms of yeast overgrowth or gut problems yourself?


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
Nolansmum--have you looked into the Houston enzymes at all? I was just reading the other day that their No-Fenol is specifically designed to help phenols and salicylate reactions--maybe that's something that would help increase your tolerances? I still suspect my DD has mild salicylate reactions, and if that still seems likely in a month or two, I think I'll try those enzymes for her before I try Failsafe or a low salicylate diet. I think she only has problems when she eats high salicylate foods or when her total salicylate load gets too high. We'll see, though, I've been wrong before (most of the time I am I think!).

Yes I have thought about taking these. I am still trying to do a proper elimination diet, we still have not reached baseline yet but I am trying my first supp now, it is liquid molybdenum, too soon to say what effect it is having. I want to trial everything one at a time and those HOuston enzymes may be next. DS's skin is so much better, it is soft and smooth everywhere without the use of any lotions(it has been cold and dry here so this is fantastic), he just has some patchy redness left on his cheeks that flairs and recedes but never goes completely. I am wondering if he is sensitive to sulfur...


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
Yes I have thought about taking these. I am still trying to do a proper elimination diet, we still have not reached baseline yet but I am trying my first supp now, it is liquid molybdenum, too soon to say what effect it is having. I want to trial everything one at a time and those HOuston enzymes may be next. DS's skin is so much better, it is soft and smooth everywhere without the use of any lotions(it has been cold and dry here so this is fantastic), he just has some patchy redness left on his cheeks that flairs and recedes but never goes completely. I am wondering if he is sensitive to sulfur...

Please post/let me know if you try them. DD's skin was almost clear but then she reacted to something she ate, I think either avocados or cauliflower. I really can't see her actually being allergic/intolerant to either of those, and she's fine when I eat them, so I think it's probably food chemicals. I've also noticed that she has trouble going to sleep at night when she eats squash or zucchini, although I need to track it longer to make sure there's actually a pattern there and not coincidence. I'm pretty certain it's salicylates and not amines with her as she seems fine with aged meats. Either way I don't want to do Failsafe as I'm sure it will be very bad for me and my yeast issues so I'm kind of between a rock and a hard place there. I'll probably be weaning her in the next 6-9 months so if she's still having issues I may put her on Failsafe for a trial then.


----------



## Acugirl (Jan 1, 2003)

Hi All,
Everywhere I post people keep sending me here, so finally, here I am!
I have an 8 month old ds. Since about 4 months he has had mucous in the stool, and bright red eczema on his cheeks.
Before 4 months, he was extremely gassy, bloated stomach, white tounge, which 2 peds said was not yeast.
At about 4 months I had mastatis and than a UTI back to back and took antibiotics for each.
At 2 months he had a Hib shot and at 4 months DTap. He also had DTap at 6 months (please no lecture here).
I have been on an elimination diet since the beg of Dec-no soy, dairy, gluten, nuts, eggs (we have an egg allergy in the family-dh and dd).
He had IgE testing and showed severe peanut allergy and mild potato allergy. I stopped eating potatoes and not much changed.
His sleep is awful-nurses all night and likes to be propped up or held.
His eczema is much better but now comes and goes-sometimes within hours.

I eat a lot of rice products, most veggies, I am limiting fruits incase it is yeast related, I eat turkey and lamb as my main meats. It seems that beans bother him, but I am not sure as it seems everything bothers him, or rather that nothing seems to help!

I am new to all of this. I used to eat anything I wanted and never thought I had a problem, but since giving up gluten, my own gas issues have gotten much better, but I am now a bit constipated.

I ordered Neonate by pharmax to give him for probiotics but haven't gotten it yet.

sorry this is so long!
I really want to heal him/us. I am at a loss for what to eat now. I know I need more oils and less rice products.
I have no clue if he actually reacts to anything I am avioding or not.

If anyone can help I would really appreciate it!
Thanks.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I would recommend Solaray BabyLife--it's a dairy-free bifidus infantis only probiotic (an EBF baby should only get bifidus infantis).

I've never heard that before. What's the reasoning?

Also, are the custom probiotics human derived?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
I've never heard that before. What's the reasoning?

Also, are the custom probiotics human derived?

Because studies have shown that something like 90% of the beneficial bacteria in an EBF baby's gut is bifidus infantis. I have no idea if they're human derived...I believe most probiotics are, so probably, but you'd have to ask them


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
Because studies have shown that something like 90% of the beneficial bacteria in an EBF baby's gut is bifidus infantis. I have no idea if they're human derived...I believe most probiotics are, so probably, but you'd have to ask them









A lot are plant derived and our bodies don't utilize them the same way as the human derived ones. I'll call and see.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
A lot are plant derived and our bodies don't utilize them the same way as the human derived ones. I'll call and see.

I didn't know that! Let us know what you find out, please


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
PapayaVagina, I would make sure your dd is getting a dairy free, bifidus-only probiotic. Also, take a multi strain yourself. Read the healing the gut sticky at the top of this forum, too.







to you. It will get better.

Great thanks!! I missed the stickey at the top yesterday. I've been looking through it this morning. Too bad most of the links don't work anymore









I'm so surprised about the Tylenol! I'm definitely not a fan of using Tylenol whatsoever but dd has been teething and Hyland's don't work for her whatsoever and she has been crying and crying and crying and sleeping like crap so I've been giving it to her x1 a day.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay....question...

For those using kefir or homemade yogurt for the probiotics, are you using this in addition to taking probiotics?

Also, if I scored high (8+) on an IgG test for milk, does that mean that eating homemade yogurt would be bad for me? I haven't had any dairy in over a year.

I'm interested in doing this to get some extra probiotics, but if it will hinder my gut healing, I won't. Any insight?


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

My eight month old has been miserable for eight months. He cries all the time and needs to be held constantly. He's a light sleeper and still wakes 3-4 times a night. he has pale skin, bags under his eyes, and screams like a rooster. He also doesn't roll very often (but has rolled over a few times).

I think he's allergic to everything that I'm eating. I did the very strict Sears TED for ten days and that helped -- ds even slept through the night, but I botched it with chocolate and can't seem to get back to eating well. My weakness is chocolate and I'm eating the Enjoy Life just about every allergen free chocolate, but, alas, it still bothers him, I think.

Baby gets pro-biotics. Eats just pears and squash (cause they're non-allergic).

I take probiotics and I have an enzyme for myself, but I don't bother with it. Will it help him, too?

I've been dairy free for months.

My oldest son has sensory issues and is GFCF (and corn and soy, as much as possible).

I don't think I can keep to a non-allergic diet. Do I throw in the BF towel and give him some allergen free formula? ( I BFed my other two sons till they were three + and my oldest child still has leaky gut!)

Any words of encouragement are welcome and necessary.

thanks.

- p


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Okay....question...

For those using kefir or homemade yogurt for the probiotics, are you using this in addition to taking probiotics?

Also, if I scored high (8+) on an IgG test for milk, does that mean that eating homemade yogurt would be bad for me? I haven't had any dairy in over a year.

I'm interested in doing this to get some extra probiotics, but if it will hinder my gut healing, I won't. Any insight?

I just read somewhere that the IgG allergy tests only show what you eat frequently, they don't really reflect what you are sensitive to...I don't know if that's accurate or not.

Anyhow, there are plenty of dairy-free probiotic options that might be a bit safer for you to try, such as kombucha, beet kvass, or water kefirs. I use all three...I have also taken probiotics but I think the drinks are much stronger and more effective...I've read that 16 oz of kefir can contain 5 TRILLION good bacteria, which is far stronger than any probiotic on the market. Speaking from personal experience, probiotic drinks can be pretty strong!


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

hi.

Does a chocolate craving signal a deficiency in something? If so, what? Or, where could I research this.

Also, anyone try hypnosis to help avoid foods? Just a thought.

thanks.

- paula


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richie'sMama* 
My eight month old has been miserable for eight months. He cries all the time and needs to be held constantly. He's a light sleeper and still wakes 3-4 times a night. he has pale skin, bags under his eyes, and screams like a rooster. He also doesn't roll very often (but has rolled over a few times).

I think he's allergic to everything that I'm eating. I did the very strict Sears TED for ten days and that helped -- ds even slept through the night, but I botched it with chocolate and can't seem to get back to eating well. My weakness is chocolate and I'm eating the Enjoy Life just about every allergen free chocolate, but, alas, it still bothers him, I think.

Baby gets pro-biotics. Eats just pears and squash (cause they're non-allergic).

I take probiotics and I have an enzyme for myself, but I don't bother with it. Will it help him, too?

I've been dairy free for months.

My oldest son has sensory issues and is GFCF (and corn and soy, as much as possible).

I don't think I can keep to a non-allergic diet. Do I throw in the BF towel and give him some allergen free formula? ( I BFed my other two sons till they were three + and my oldest child still has leaky gut!)

Any words of encouragement are welcome and necessary.

thanks.

- p

You may want to look into food chemical sensitivities...I believe chocolate is high in amines (Nolansmum, is that right?) and if your DS reacts to that it might be something to consider. There's a diet (Failsafe) for those...it's also possible that the TED is low in food chemicals but I don't know enough about it to say. Can you do the TED again for a bit longer and add foods back in one at a time, or at least eliminate the top 8 allergens (and maybe corn as well) to see if that helps?

Formula might be something to consider if you are unable/unwilling to change your diet. Unfortunately exclusive or extended BF'ing does not guarantee a healthy gut, as all of us here have learned. And you will have to make some dietary changes to help him...it's sort of a trial and error process, unfortunately. Probably the first step is figuring out what is he reacting to, whether it be particular foods or food chemicals. When you added things back on after the TED, were you able to figure out any foods that he reacted to?

There is no such thing as "non-allergenic" food or formula--they may be very low on the allergen scales, but there are people who are allergic to pears and squash, and hypoallergenic formula doesn't always help.

What probiotics and what dose is your DS getting? Enzymes may help some and they can help heal your gut but it will take some time.


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

Let's see -- ds was doing great when I ate only
pears
squash
lamb
turkey
potatoes
sweet potatoes

I didn't add things back in slowly -- went hog wild and ate everything in sight -- and he has been irritable and not sleeping well since (duh!)

He's taking Baby Life Bifodobacteria Infantis Powder (approx. 615 mg. 2 x per day).

Any thoughts?

thanks.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richie'sMama* 
hi.

Does a chocolate craving signal a deficiency in something? If so, what? Or, where could I research this.

Also, anyone try hypnosis to help avoid foods? Just a thought.

thanks.

- paula

Chocolate is very high in amines. We are often addicted to the foods that are the worst for us. I know it is difficult to alter diet but it may be worth it for your DS, only you can decide.

The Failsafe diet has been pretty easy for me to stick to, in 7 weeks I have not cheated. This coming from someone who could barely make 3-4 days on SCD without cheating. Check out the Failsafe intro diet
http://www.plantpoisonsandrottenstuf...tion-diet.aspx


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

I have not been keeping up with this thread, probably because I am trying to sort out my next move, so to speak. I have had a number of doctor's visits and lots of testing, and still not a much clearer understanding of what is going on.







:

But going backwards, here is my updated situation:

Tonight met with the GI doc to hear about the results of my colonscopy. Everything, including the biopsies, looks completely normal. So I am back with the diagnosis of IBS. He said I could come back (in two months??) to do a test for lactose intolerance. A breath test. He also wrote down a list of blood tests for my PCP to get done. Also an ultrasound since I was complaining of tenderness in my abdominal area. He did feel around and said that I am filled with gas. My bloating has been HORRIBLE lately, really really awful.

My endoscopy, which I had done a number of weeks ago, showed a hiatal hernia and acute gastritis. I was prescribed an anti-acid, which I did not take, thinking I have too little stomach acid. All the nausea and discomfort I was having prior to this are pretty much gone. Except for after eating a salad I feel a bit nauseous. Would this jive with too little stomach acid?

My face rash, which was coming on every week with increasing and alarming severity, got hugely better after I took out my nose ring, at the prompting of the homeopath I saw. The rashes started before I got the nose ring, but in retrospect, I guess they got much worse after. My skin is still not normal and I get repeated "outbreaks", but it is no where as bad as it was when people were afraid that I was going to go into anaphylatic shock. I did see an allergist/immunologist, who thought I needed to see a derm to get skin patch testing. So I am jumping through the necessary hoops so that my insurance will pay for it and will see the derm who does patch testing in about a month.

My PCP did some blood work on me in the midst of all of this and it came back completely normal, except for my basophil levels are high. According to him, this is in keeping with an allergic reaction, but it is not specific as to point out what my triggers are. Also I might be a bit hypoglycemic.

The homeopath also had lots of things to say. He says I have weak spleen, liver and adrenal function. Lymph nodes were enlarged, possible thyroid involvement, sinuses don't look good (which didn't surprise me -- I have been blowing my nose all the time all my life). Hmmm, what else? Thinks that I should start by eliminating dairy. And sugar since I might have hypoglycemia. Then wheat. Sigh. I am probably low in zinc, so am supplementing with that now.

Oh, and lungs are a bit weak. Blood pressure is on the low side. Goodness, I think that is it. Well, I guess the overall conclusion is that my immune system is down.

So I have more blood work to get done, based on the GI's recommendations, possibly a stool analysis, and an ultrasound. Also the patch testing.

I have more or less stopped all supplements except for what the homeopath has given me. Upon hearing that I am filled with gas, I took some protease enzymes tonight, which have helped with gas before.

I must figure my diet out better. I have also pretty much thrown any rational thought out the window because it seemed like nothing was helping enough. But how I am eating now (way too many grains and dairy) is also very much not ok for me.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshine* 
I have not been keeping up with this thread, probably because I am trying to sort out my next move, so to speak. I have had a number of doctor's visits and lots of testing, and still not a much clearer understanding of what is going on.







:

But going backwards, here is my updated situation:

Tonight met with the GI doc to hear about the results of my colonscopy. Everything, including the biopsies, looks completely normal. So I am back with the diagnosis of IBS. He said I could come back (in two months??) to do a test for lactose intolerance. A breath test. He also wrote down a list of blood tests for my PCP to get done. Also an ultrasound since I was complaining of tenderness in my abdominal area. He did feel around and said that I am filled with gas. My bloating has been HORRIBLE lately, really really awful.

My endoscopy, which I had done a number of weeks ago, showed a hiatal hernia and acute gastritis. I was prescribed an anti-acid, which I did not take, thinking I have too little stomach acid. All the nausea and discomfort I was having prior to this are pretty much gone. Except for after eating a salad I feel a bit nauseous. Would this jive with too little stomach acid?

My face rash, which was coming on every week with increasing and alarming severity, got hugely better after I took out my nose ring, at the prompting of the homeopath I saw. The rashes started before I got the nose ring, but in retrospect, I guess they got much worse after. My skin is still not normal and I get repeated "outbreaks", but it is no where as bad as it was when people were afraid that I was going to go into anaphylatic shock. I did see an allergist/immunologist, who thought I needed to see a derm to get skin patch testing. So I am jumping through the necessary hoops so that my insurance will pay for it and will see the derm who does patch testing in about a month.

My PCP did some blood work on me in the midst of all of this and it came back completely normal, except for my basophil levels are high. According to him, this is in keeping with an allergic reaction, but it is not specific as to point out what my triggers are. Also I might be a bit hypoglycemic.

The homeopath also had lots of things to say. He says I have weak spleen, liver and adrenal function. Lymph nodes were enlarged, possible thyroid involvement, sinuses don't look good (which didn't surprise me -- I have been blowing my nose all the time all my life). Hmmm, what else? Thinks that I should start by eliminating dairy. And sugar since I might have hypoglycemia. Then wheat. Sigh. I am probably low in zinc, so am supplementing with that now.

Oh, and lungs are a bit weak. Blood pressure is on the low side. Goodness, I think that is it. Well, I guess the overall conclusion is that my immune system is down.

So I have more blood work to get done, based on the GI's recommendations, possibly a stool analysis, and an ultrasound. Also the patch testing.

I have more or less stopped all supplements except for what the homeopath has given me. Upon hearing that I am filled with gas, I took some protease enzymes tonight, which have helped with gas before.

I must figure my diet out better. I have also pretty much thrown any rational thought out the window because it seemed like nothing was helping enough. But how I am eating now (way too many grains and dairy) is also very much not ok for me.









: Wow, you do have a lot going on! Have you tried PM'ing JaneS? She might have some ideas for you.

Is it possible that you could have yeast issues? I know hypoglycemia and digestive issues are really common with candida overgrowth. In any case, it seems like a meat and veggies diet might be helpful as they tend to be easier to digest than dairy, grains, legumes, and nuts.

I've read that adrenal fatigue can cause hypoglycemia, and also that 90% of the vitamin C in your body is used by your adrenal glands. I mega-dosed with vitamin C for a while and I think it helped my adrenals as I have nowhere near the hypoglycemia issues I used to have, even when I don't eat well. My bowel tolerance for vitamin C was 40+ grams/day when I started, I took 20 grams a day for a while, then dropped it to 10, and just a couple of weeks ago dropped it to 5 grams a day as 10 was bowel tolerance. So I'm guessing my adrenal function has improved.

I would agree that the constant-nose-blowing sounds indicative of a dairy issue. Have you thought about trying an elimination diet to see if there are particular foods you're reacting to?

Okay, this probably isn't much help--I'm just throwing out whatever I can think of on the off chance something will ring a bell for you.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richie'sMama* 
Let's see -- ds was doing great when I ate only
pears
squash
lamb
turkey
potatoes
sweet potatoes

I didn't add things back in slowly -- went hog wild and ate everything in sight -- and he has been irritable and not sleeping well since (duh!)

He's taking Baby Life Bifodobacteria Infantis Powder (approx. 615 mg. 2 x per day).

Any thoughts?

thanks.

You could try upping his probiotics. www.customprobiotics.com has bifidus infantis...it's pricey up front but you can give 50-100 billion CFU's a day for the same price as 12 billion CFU's of the BabyLife. If you tell them it's for an infant they'll sell you 25 grams instead of 50.

IIRC chocolate is high in magnesium, so maybe you're magnesium deficient if you're craving chocolate.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richie'sMama* 
Does a chocolate craving signal a deficiency in something?

i can't answer the "what" part, but my experience is that my chocolate cravings are hard to resist when they come. even knowing how badly dd2 was suffering as a newborn (arching when nursing:?reflux, crying, terrible nights...), i still fell off the wagon at times.

4 years ago when i went on an anti-yeast diet (?5 weeks of flavorlessly prepared veggies, meat and rice), my cravings went away (as well as most of my interest in food as anything other than fuel). the first week was hell, then it was just taste boredom and the frustration of not being able to eat anywhere but home, unless i brought my/dd1's own food.

lately i've been using a mineral supplement in our water (desalinated utah great salt lake salt), based on the info in the nutrition/immunology 101 sticky in the vax forum:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=406983

and other info sources, including a berkeley professor who believes america's obesity issue is due to the mineral depletion of our foods, and the body's hunger for nutrients going unmet.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/articl...&sn=009&sc=599

Quote:

Like Ames, epidemiologists are increasingly studying the phenomenon of "hidden hunger," which occurs when people eat a low-cost diet that's filling, but provides few micronutrients. In less developed countries, this type of malnutrition often stems from only eating a single type of grain. Here, it can evolve from a diet of unhealthy processed foods, which are often the cheapest calories available. People who eat little fresh produce, Ames says, are "starving for vitamins and minerals. They're not starving for calories, but you need more than calories."
since starting to supplement my drinking water (5-6wks) i've had more energy, and less hunger, next to no cravings, and have dropped the 5# that didn't come off after dd2. i only gained ~20#, since i was food averse throughout pregnancy, but my weight was stable for a year at that 5# heavier. i've been using concentrace trace mineral drops.

http://www.traceminerals.com/products/drops.html

it comes in 2, 4, 8oz. you put ~20 *drops* in a half gallon of water, or add to soups, cooked cereal, etc. it's pretty cheap, considering how little you use at a time. my 8oz bottle is still half full.

use a shopping searcher to get the best price:
http://www1.bottomdollar.com/p___Tra...ral+drop/skd=1

i swear i'm not a rep!

so you might try the minerals at first and see if it helps with the cravings, which would help you then go on to make further dietary changes. good luck!

ETA: one thing to be aware of is that it can be hard at first to give up the experience of craving itself: that emotional roller coaster of longing followed by blissful satisfaction. the satisfaction is related to the beta-endorphin release (mother nature's drug that heroin is an imposter of), which is your body's way of coping with your eating something that is actually bad for you. i was a donut junkie for a while after giving up dairy 5 years ago. i would think about them all day, then when dh brought them home i would inhale them without tasting them, but feel the relief wash over me with the first bite.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *formerluddite* 

since starting to supplement my drinking water (5-6wks) i've had more energy, and less hunger, next to no cravings, and have dropped the 5# that didn't come off after dd2. i only gained ~20#, since i was food averse throughout pregnancy, but my weight was stable for a year at that 5# heavier. i've been using concentrace trace mineral drops.

http://www.traceminerals.com/products/drops.html

it comes in 2, 4, 8oz. you put ~20 *drops* in a half gallon of water, or add to soups, cooked cereal, etc. it's pretty cheap, considering how little you use at a time. my 8oz bottle is still half full.

How do these taste? I've thought about getting them in the past but I'm afraid they'd taste horrible and I'd never use them.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.i-sis.org.uk/BanGMprobiotics.php

Yikes! This is the one place that I thought this might be appreciated...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
Chocolate is very high in amines. We are often addicted to the foods that are the worst for us. I know it is difficult to alter diet but it may be worth it for your DS, only you can decide.

The Failsafe diet has been pretty easy for me to stick to, in 7 weeks I have not cheated. This coming from someone who could barely make 3-4 days on SCD without cheating. Check out the Failsafe intro diet
http://www.plantpoisonsandrottenstuf...tion-diet.aspx

It's also high in magnesium which most are deficient in. Try taking supplemental mag and see what happens.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acugirl* 
Hi All,
Everywhere I post people keep sending me here, so finally, here I am!
I have an 8 month old ds. Since about 4 months he has had mucous in the stool, and bright red eczema on his cheeks.
Before 4 months, he was extremely gassy, bloated stomach, white tounge, which 2 peds said was not yeast.
At about 4 months I had mastatis and than a UTI back to back and took antibiotics for each.
At 2 months he had a Hib shot and at 4 months DTap. He also had DTap at 6 months (please no lecture here).
I have been on an elimination diet since the beg of Dec-no soy, dairy, gluten, nuts, eggs (we have an egg allergy in the family-dh and dd).
He had IgE testing and showed severe peanut allergy and mild potato allergy. I stopped eating potatoes and not much changed.
His sleep is awful-nurses all night and likes to be propped up or held.
His eczema is much better but now comes and goes-sometimes within hours.

I eat a lot of rice products, most veggies, I am limiting fruits incase it is yeast related, I eat turkey and lamb as my main meats. It seems that beans bother him, but I am not sure as it seems everything bothers him, or rather that nothing seems to help!

I am new to all of this. I used to eat anything I wanted and never thought I had a problem, but since giving up gluten, my own gas issues have gotten much better, but I am now a bit constipated.

I ordered Neonate by pharmax to give him for probiotics but haven't gotten it yet.

sorry this is so long!
I really want to heal him/us. I am at a loss for what to eat now. I know I need more oils and less rice products.
I have no clue if he actually reacts to anything I am avioding or not.

If anyone can help I would really appreciate it!
Thanks.


nak-welcome! I'll write more when I have two hands....neonate has a lactose base. If you're avoiding dairy you may want another probiotic...


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richie'sMama* 
My eight month old has been miserable for eight months. He cries all the time and needs to be held constantly. He's a light sleeper and still wakes 3-4 times a night. he has pale skin, bags under his eyes, and screams like a rooster. He also doesn't roll very often (but has rolled over a few times).

I think he's allergic to everything that I'm eating. I did the very strict Sears TED for ten days and that helped -- ds even slept through the night, but I botched it with chocolate and can't seem to get back to eating well. My weakness is chocolate and I'm eating the Enjoy Life just about every allergen free chocolate, but, alas, it still bothers him, I think.

Baby gets pro-biotics. Eats just pears and squash (cause they're non-allergic).

I take probiotics and I have an enzyme for myself, but I don't bother with it. Will it help him, too?

I've been dairy free for months.

My oldest son has sensory issues and is GFCF (and corn and soy, as much as possible).

I don't think I can keep to a non-allergic diet. Do I throw in the BF towel and give him some allergen free formula? ( I BFed my other two sons till they were three + and my oldest child still has leaky gut!)

Any words of encouragement are welcome and necessary.

thanks.

- p

Sorry if this has been covered...again, nak. There are no foods that are non-allergenic, just foods that are least likely to be allergens. Your little one *could* be reacting to both pears and squash. NOt saying it's happening, just don't discount it.

Breastfeeding for many reasons is the best way to go. You need to heal yourself along with your baby. Sounds like all your kiddos need some probiotics!

I am on a gluten, casein, egg, soy, peanut, chocolate, grain, sesame free diet. It is hard, no doubt about it. But it's not forever and its my baby's best chance of developing normally. The most important thing to recognize is that there is no such thing as allergen-free. Anything is a gamble, but at least with bf you are passing immunoglobulins, enzymes, probiotics and all kinds of other good stuff!


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
How do these taste? I've thought about getting them in the past but I'm afraid they'd taste horrible and I'd never use them.

considering the taste deprivation most of us deal with by being on restricted diets, they taste fine. not so refreshing as california sierra nevada snowmelt, but better than san jose water during the drought. just a little "mineraly." my french/ivorian SIL says it tasted like french mineral water. and you just add however many drops you want, so it's easy to dilute to the point of being drinkable. these days i don't even count out 20 drops, i just squirt a bit, then dilute further if i need to.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

chocolate craving is definitely a sign of magnesium deficiency (though chocolate does have other benefits as well). have you tried raw cacao nibs instead? it's a little more pure without additives so you'd be able to determine if it is the chocolate (cacao) or the other things in your usual chocolate bar to which you/dc is reacting.

i'd also like to point out that one's magnesium levels PLUNGE at the onset of intestinal infection. i found a reference some time ago (August? September?) but can't find it now. but it happened again for me...

Sunday night I had serious signs of mag deficiency - so bad I thought AF was coming on (2 weeks too early) -- restless legs and mild abdominal cramping. Took 2 tsps of mag citrate in tea after dinner. No sign of hitting mag limit.

Monday, I felt RAGE like I've never ever felt before (I am pretty mellow and don't get disturbed too easily, so when i was thinking that i would like to shatter something with glass... well, that kinda freaked me out... thought it was a chemical reaction) -- again thought AF was approaching too early. Ate chocolate (which I haven't actually eaten in quite some time). Had more mag citrate in tea with dinner.

Tuesday, a few bouts of diarrhea and megacramping, signs that AF was NOT approaching but that I was battling a bug. DOH - should have been supplementing with sodium ascorbate!


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Apparently sugar ingestion (even natural sweeteners) also messes with magnesium levels, at least in some people. About a month ago I made some chocolate cookie dough with 6 T. of Rapadura and at it before bed...then I woke up at 1:30 am with leg cramps and a racing heart. (This was after a month of being completely sweetener-free except for stevia.) I got up and took a tsp. of magnesium citrate and the racing heart subsided almost immediately. The day before yesterday after another sweetener-free month I ate a bunch of Oreos (well, organic wheat and dairy free Newman-o's)...this time I was smarter (I guess that's debatable since I did eat the Oreos in the first place!) and took a tsp of mag citrate instead of my usual 1/2 tsp before bed. I woke up at 2:30 am and couldn't go back to sleep, but no leg cramps or racing heart this time. I normally get diarrhea from 1 tsp. of mag citrate so I know my body was using the extra due to the sugar intake...now if I could just figure out how to avoid the insomnia caused by the sugar! (Or maybe I should take it as a sign that sugar is evil and avoid it altogether







)

I must not be terribly magnesium deficient since I can only handle about 200 supplemental mg a day. I've never craved chocolate, either, and that might be why.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

I found those trace minerals at vitacost.com for a little over $14 for all of you who were looking for the best deal


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Found this chocolate. It's good for you!! I don't know how it tastes though, but it looks yummy!


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

How many of you take EFAs?? What brand do you take?


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

(Sorry about all the posts in a row...I keep remembering things I wanted to post AFTER I post







)

Speaking of all this magnesium talk...

I had a leg cramp in my calf for 4 days straight and it hurt! I've also been getting chest pains. I've had them before and had all sorts of tests done, but they never found anything. Are these symptoms pointing towards something?

How do you know how much of a supplement to take? I don't understand how you can know your body needs so much of something.

Sorry for all the questions...


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
How many of you take EFAs?? What brand do you take?

I take Blue Ice CLO and Source Naturals evening primrose oil (I only take this to try to help with DD's eczema).


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
I found those trace minerals at vitacost.com for a little over $14 for all of you who were looking for the best deal









great price (bookmarked the site







), but it's $5 shipping. some other dealers will waive shipping if you buy several items, totaling >$75 or so.

i just got an envelope of natural calm magnesium citrate with my last supplement order (from somebody...). anyone try it? are other sources cheaper? it tasted pretty good, 350mg in the envelope. how many mg in a tsp?

i take nordic naturals ultimate omega, 2-4/day. it's a bit expensive, but it's the only way i can take tham without tasting the fish.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *formerluddite* 
great price (bookmarked the site







), but it's $5 shipping. some other dealers will waive shipping if you buy several items, totaling >$75 or so.

i just got an envelope of natural calm magnesium citrate with my last supplement order (from somebody...). anyone try it? are other sources cheaper? it tasted pretty good, 350mg in the envelope. how many mg in a tsp?

i take nordic naturals ultimate omega, 2-4/day. it's a bit expensive, but it's the only way i can take tham without tasting the fish.









I use NOW magnesium citrate--there's 450 mg per tsp. I think it's around $9 for 8 oz at www.iherb.com.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
I found those trace minerals at vitacost.com for a little over $14 for all of you who were looking for the best deal









Vitamin Shoppe sells a no-name-brand version called 'trace mineral liquid' for $14.99, and they occasionally run it B1G1F.

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/e...jsp?id=VS-2291

Worth keeping an eye on as they do good sales on their brands. I got mine for about $8 last time I bought some.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Found this chocolate. It's good for you!! I don't know how it tastes though, but it looks yummy!

i bought a pound a month or so ago. very yummy ground (in the coffee grinder - don't clean afterwards), mixed in kefir with honey/syrup/rapadura. or you can do raw brownies (if you can eat this stuff)... and i'm sure this is a firefaery recipe:

brownie base: 1 c. soaked dates; 1 c. soaked walnuts; 1/4 c. cacao nibs. process and spread in dish (it fits in my 5x7" dish)

brownie topping: 1/4 c. cacao nibs; 1/4 c. coconut oil; splash of vanilla. process and spread on top of base. refrigerate then enjoy a few hours later.

this is my dh's favorite treat right now.

i think ff also drops cacao nibs in smoothies. my silly ds doesn't like smoothies - we're in a separate food phase at the moment (what a purist!).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
How many of you take EFAs?? What brand do you take?

i'm experimenting with Source Naturals Flax Seed/EPO capsules. we're low on CLO so i've been reserving that for dh (recovering from hernia surgery) but will continue once i replenish our supply. dh takes hemp seed oil.

i think i may go back to Kal's Ultra Omega 3,6,9 (and EPO?) for the summer - it just felt better.

we actually buy these locally at our HFS (a co-op) - the prices aren't superb but when you account for shipping, it washes out in the end. the other plus is that i know how they handle oils (from freezer truck/ice cooler straight to fridge).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
(Sorry about all the posts in a row...I keep remembering things I wanted to post AFTER I post







)

Speaking of all this magnesium talk...

I had a leg cramp in my calf for 4 days straight and it hurt! I've also been getting chest pains. I've had them before and had all sorts of tests done, but they never found anything. Are these symptoms pointing towards something?

How do you know how much of a supplement to take? I don't understand how you can know your body needs so much of something.

Sorry for all the questions...

my sign of mag deficiency is restless legs and muscle twitching.

when my levels get low, it usually takes a few days to rebound and then i don't need to supplement for a while (except for the first few days just prior to AF or right before a GI bug)

when i have restless legs, i can easily handle 2 tsp of Natural Calm (plain, unflavored) in the evening, then 1 tsp 2-3x the next day before i start noticing a difference. by the time i hit the 3rd dose on day 2, my bowels start grumbling and that's how i know to stop. though that doesn't work so well when it is a GI bug affecting my bowels.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
(Sorry about all the posts in a row...I keep remembering things I wanted to post AFTER I post







)

Speaking of all this magnesium talk...

I had a leg cramp in my calf for 4 days straight and it hurt! I've also been getting chest pains. I've had them before and had all sorts of tests done, but they never found anything. Are these symptoms pointing towards something?

How do you know how much of a supplement to take? I don't understand how you can know your body needs so much of something.

Sorry for all the questions...

I don't know how to tell with most supplements how much you really need, but vitamin C and magnesium will both cause diarrhea if you take more than you need, so that's how I can tell with those two.

Leg cramps tend to signal either a calcium deficiency or a magnesium deficiency. Since most people are more deficient in magnesium than calcium, I'd try a magnesium supplement first. Maybe figure out what your bowel tolerance dose is and then make your daily dose a bit less than that.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I don't know how to tell with most supplements how much you really need, but vitamin C and magnesium will both cause diarrhea if you take more than you need, so that's how I can tell with those two.

Leg cramps tend to signal either a calcium deficiency or a magnesium deficiency. Since most people are more deficient in magnesium than calcium, I'd try a magnesium supplement first. Maybe figure out what your bowel tolerance dose is and then make your daily dose a bit less than that.

it will likely take a few weeks of daily doses to re-saturate your tissues. after that, you may be able to back off a daily dose (that is, not take a daily dose - more like on an as needed basis).


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I would recommend Solaray BabyLife--it's a dairy-free bifidus infantis only probiotic (an EBF baby should only get bifidus infantis). Get it from www.iherb.com if you can't find it locally, or get a bifidus infantis only probiotic from www.customprobiotics.com. They are very pricey initially but long-term are much cheaper than other probiotics as you can give high doses (50+ billion CFU's) for the same price as 6-12 billion CFU's a day of the HFS ones. If you call and tell them it is for an infant they'll sell you 25 grams instead of 50. If I had to do all this gut healing over again I would have started my DD on those as soon as I realized she had gut issues (at 3 months old) and maybe she wouldn't be allergic to so many foods now. (I didn't find a dairy-free probiotic until she was 8 months old, and although it helped her, I think super strong probiotics at a younger age would have done a lot more for her.)

Other than that, an elimination diet is a good bet IMO...you could just eliminate the top 8 allergens before doing a TED if you want as it'd probably be a bit easier on you. Anything you can do to help heal your gut will help as well--do you have any symptoms of yeast overgrowth or gut problems yourself?

Great! I will get some right away. I think that my local HFS has the Solaray. I am always battling yeast it seems but haven't had any issues postpartum, which is shocking since I had gargantuan amounts of antibiotics due to a uterine infection postpartum. No gut problems. I did start taking a probiotic that I just happened to have around until I get the better stuff









Is this and diet the only thing that I can do while she is exclusively breastfed? I looked through the sticky but all of the links for MDC don't work anymore







. I'm wondering about cod liver oil for myself? I have a loooooong history of food allergies including oral allergy syndrome and allergies to sulfites and msg and of course am wanting to try and give dd the best chance that I can to avoid those.

Are there any pain relievers that I can give her that will not cause problems with her gut? Homeopathy just isn't helping for her most of the time for her teething issues (it is always the first thing that I grab but sometimes she just needs more).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaVagina* 
I looked through the sticky but all of the links for MDC don't work anymore







.

what do you mean they don't work? i just checked them all and they work for me.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
what do you mean they don't work? i just checked them all and they work for me.

I can't get any of the MDC links to work for me. The others one do but none here on MDC


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapayaVagina* 
I can't get any of the MDC links to work for me. The others one do but none here on MDC









They're working for me too...were you logged in when you tried to access the links? If not that's probably the problem.


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
They're working for me too...were you logged in when you tried to access the links? If not that's probably the problem.

Yeah I was. They didn't work for me all that day when I tried several times but all of a sudden are working for me this morning off and on. Weird. Yay! Now I can look up all of the great stuff in there


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Called the guy at Custom Probiotics. He said they were all human derived









Also, he told me NOT to give dd her probiotics by sticking my finger in the jar and letting her suck them off. He said that was a definite "no-no!" My ND told me that's how I should give them to her. So that's good to know.

Looks like I will be ordering 2 bottles from him tomorrow. I really hope these help because they are SOOOOO expensive.

For all of you who take these, how long does 50 grams last if both myself and dd are taking them?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
Called the guy at Custom Probiotics. He said they were all human derived









Also, he told me NOT to give dd her probiotics by sticking my finger in the jar and letting her suck them off. He said that was a definite "no-no!" My ND told me that's how I should give them to her. So that's good to know.

Looks like I will be ordering 2 bottles from him tomorrow. I really hope these help because they are SOOOOO expensive.

For all of you who take these, how long does 50 grams last if both myself and dd are taking them?

Was it the sucking them off a finger he had a problem with or sticking your finger in the jar? I give them to my DD by measuring them out onto a spoon and then sticking my finger in the powder on the spoon.

What did he recommend for your DD?

How long they'll last depend on the dosage. I give my DD 100 billion CFU's a day (4 baby scoops) and 50 grams would last roughly 4 months.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

caedmyn-he recommended the B.infatis blend for dd and myself, as well as the capsules for me to alternate. I guess it must be sticking my finger in the jar that isn't good, because he said I could either give it to her in water or put it on my boob







So if it's just the finger problem, I would guess he would have a problem with the boob too...kwim?

Soooo.....I have LOTS of questions as I've been doing a ton of reading lately. If I get too annoying just let me know









-After looking at the custom probiotics, I came across this on the pecanbread.com website:

Quote:

Elaine wote:"I would only go for 3 billion a day to start with - divide the doze: am. and pm." [This means 1.5 billion dose to be given twice a day].

Start slowly with the acidophilus. You don't want more than 3 billion divided over a day when you first start. As your child gets used to this amount of probiotic, you may gradually increase it up to 9 billion cfu per day.
So that would be pretty much impossible with the custom probiotics, right? I'm already taking about 9 billion cfu per day (probably more actually). I'm thinking about getting into the SCD, as my diet now is probably not all that good for me because of how restricted it is.

If the stool sample I sent to the labs on Monday comes back saying I have a bacteria problem that is causing my leaky gut, will the SCD be good for me?

I've read conflicting things on MDC about eating your allergens while tryign to heal the gut. Some say that it's okay because it's not the allergens that are causing the leaky gut, and as long as the gut is healing, the allergies will go away. But eating them doesn't hinder the process? You see, some of my allergens and the ones dd reacts to are on the SCD.

So here is my plan as of yet. Could you tell me if this is good or not?:

-get IgG testing done to see what my allergens are (had IgE testing done 9 months ago, so I think it's time to see what's up now)
-get a mineral supplement
-Custom Probiotics for me and dd
-get nutrient elemental test done at Metametric Labs as well as an amino acid profile

Does that sound like a good start?

I hate to start taking supplement after supplement until I'm consuming like 40+ pills a day. I'd rather get my nutrients through my diet, but my diet would have to be slightly more expanded to do that







So right now I take about 8 different supplements.

What books would you recommend I get? Breaking the vicious cycle? what else?

Okay, enough for now. My head feels like it's going to EXPLODE from all this reading...


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

So after dealing with all of my son's gut issues and finally getting to a place where he seems to be doing well, I end up in the ER with diverticulitis. I am on an antibiotic but I cut the dose in half because I want to give my little guy a break! Could his issues be at all related to this?? I am wondering if this happened to me because of the limited diet I have been on due to his issues. They were shocked at the ER because I am only 26 years old and the dr said it usually happens in older people.

Has anyone ever had any experience with this??


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
caedmyn-he recommended the B.infatis blend for dd and myself, as well as the capsules for me to alternate. I guess it must be sticking my finger in the jar that isn't good, because he said I could either give it to her in water or put it on my boob







So if it's just the finger problem, I would guess he would have a problem with the boob too...kwim?

Soooo.....I have LOTS of questions as I've been doing a ton of reading lately. If I get too annoying just let me know









-After looking at the custom probiotics, I came across this on the pecanbread.com website:

So that would be pretty much impossible with the custom probiotics, right? I'm already taking about 9 billion cfu per day (probably more actually). I'm thinking about getting into the SCD, as my diet now is probably not all that good for me because of how restricted it is.

If the stool sample I sent to the labs on Monday comes back saying I have a bacteria problem that is causing my leaky gut, will the SCD be good for me?

I've read conflicting things on MDC about eating your allergens while tryign to heal the gut. Some say that it's okay because it's not the allergens that are causing the leaky gut, and as long as the gut is healing, the allergies will go away. But eating them doesn't hinder the process? You see, some of my allergens and the ones dd reacts to are on the SCD.

So here is my plan as of yet. Could you tell me if this is good or not?:

-get IgG testing done to see what my allergens are (had IgE testing done 9 months ago, so I think it's time to see what's up now)
-get a mineral supplement
-Custom Probiotics for me and dd
-get nutrient elemental test done at Metametric Labs as well as an amino acid profile

Does that sound like a good start?

I hate to start taking supplement after supplement until I'm consuming like 40+ pills a day. I'd rather get my nutrients through my diet, but my diet would have to be slightly more expanded to do that







So right now I take about 8 different supplements.

What books would you recommend I get? Breaking the vicious cycle? what else?

Okay, enough for now. My head feels like it's going to EXPLODE from all this reading...

The guy at custom probiotics recommended that I take the probiotics I'm giving DD, too, because they can/may pass through BM...but I don't see the point of spending extra money on probiotics so I can take them, too, when I can just give them to DD directly. So DD gets the custom probiotics and I do lacto-fermented foods and beverages.

IMO Elaine's advice on probiotics for the SCD isn't all that great. There's nothing wrong with starting at a lower dose of probiotics to ensure that you don't overwhelm your system with too much too soon, but 12 billion CFU's as a maximum dose is a pretty small amount. My DD gets 100 billion CFU's a day (not that they've helped any, but that's a different story!).

From reading people's stories on these thread, it seems like the SCD has really only helped people whose primary issues were digestive, like IBS. That's not to say it couldn't help you if you don't have major digestive issues, but I don't know how likely it is. Also, since your DD is very sensitive to so many foods, I personally would be very cautious about using any nuts or dairy on the SCD. I did the SCD for about three months--it didn't help DD at all, and she now reacts to nuts although I don't think she did at the time I was doing the SCD. I feel like she wouldn't react to nuts now if I hadn't eaten so many on the SCD. I can only think of one person on the HTG threads that healed while eating known allergens. For everyone else, it seems like significant healing doesn't take place until the allergens are eliminated (or in the case of JaneS' DS, rotated in a rotation diet).

I don't know how accurate IgG allergy testing is--I seem to recall reading that it's only around 70% accurate, and tends to reflect what you commonly eat more than things you actually react to. But I don't know if that information is correct or not. The probiotics and multi-mineral supplements sound like good ideas. What do you plan to do with the information from amino acid and nutrient elemental tests? If you're not already doing this, you might want to look into eating really nutrient dense foods like cod liver oil, liver, and bone broths, and doing something for liver support.

Two books I would recommend: Adelle Davis' Let's Eat Right to Keep Fit (more than you ever wanted to know about nutrition and disease), and Gale Force's Rebuild from Depression if she's still sending out electronic copies for previewing.

Okay, that's all I can think of right at the moment...HTH!


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
So after dealing with all of my son's gut issues and finally getting to a place where he seems to be doing well, I end up in the ER with diverticulitis. I am on an antibiotic but I cut the dose in half because I want to give my little guy a break! Could his issues be at all related to this?? I am wondering if this happened to me because of the limited diet I have been on due to his issues. They were shocked at the ER because I am only 26 years old and the dr said it usually happens in older people.

Has anyone ever had any experience with this??

The diverticulitis is probably related to your son's issues sort of indirectly...as in, they're both indicators of general gut problems, if that makes sense. IMO the diverticulitis probably isn't related to your limited diet (unless the diet has caused big changes in your nutrient status) but just happened to show up now. My dad has diverticulitis...and he's had digestive issues for many years, so I'm sure the digestive issues eventually led to the diverticulitis. JMO, but if you're going to take the antibiotic you should probably take the full dose as they do recommend specific doses for a reason. I don't know that half the dose is really going to affect your DS much less than the full dose, anyway. You can just up both of your probiotic consumption to try to counteract the effects of the antibiotics.


----------



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey mamas! I posted here before, but I mostly lurk and learn. Now I have a question. We are working on healing our guts (mine and dd's and dh's while we are at it) but I do have a hard time finding a probiotic that doesn't make dd's eczema flare up. The problem seems to be the fillers - maltodextrine or rice starch (we don't do wheat, corn or rice). That is if the probiotic itself isn't grown on dairy or soy







Caedmyn, do you know what fillers custom probiotics have? I cannot access their website from here (China). I think I would want to get them, but I cannot spend the money if I just end up giving them away again. Also, why do you think are they not making a difference for your dd?
Do you have a phone number for them? And, last question, I would order it and have it sent to my MIL and then she would send it to us. Is that a possibility or does it need to be kept cool?
Thanks!


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Custom's are initially grown on dairy and then cultured away from it. We are super sensitive to dairy and can only tolerate a couple of his strains. He doesn't culture infantis himself, and we reacted.

Caedmyn is right. Elaine wasn't all that up on the finer points of gut healing (supplements) I think it's fine to start higher.

We were able to heal while consuming IgG allergens to the point where they no longer react to those foods. I never attempted IgE allergens.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAmama* 
Hey mamas! I posted here before, but I mostly lurk and learn. Now I have a question. We are working on healing our guts (mine and dd's and dh's while we are at it) but I do have a hard time finding a probiotic that doesn't make dd's eczema flare up. The problem seems to be the fillers - maltodextrine or rice starch (we don't do wheat, corn or rice). That is if the probiotic itself isn't grown on dairy or soy







Caedmyn, do you know what fillers custom probiotics have? I cannot access their website from here (China). I think I would want to get them, but I cannot spend the money if I just end up giving them away again. Also, why do you think are they not making a difference for your dd?
Do you have a phone number for them? And, last question, I would order it and have it sent to my MIL and then she would send it to us. Is that a possibility or does it need to be kept cool?
Thanks!

My DD used to have blood in her stools and that stopped within a week or two after I started giving her probiotics (I used a HFS brand at the time). So probiotics have helped her some, but I was hoping a super high dose with custom probiotics would help more, but I haven't seen any more improvement. But I'm still going to get them for her as I can give her a high dose of those for the same price as about 1/4 of the dose of a HFS brand.

They have no fillers. Here's the phone number:
(800) 219-8405 I belive they do ship internationally but you would need to call and find out how it works. In the States they just send them 2nd day air and they are not refrigerated but I don't know how long they can go without being refrigerated.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
Custom's are initially grown on dairy and then cultured away from it. We are super sensitive to dairy and can only tolerate a couple of his strains. He doesn't culture infantis himself, and we reacted.

so if my dd reacts to dairy and would be taking the infantis, would she react to those??


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
The diverticulitis is probably related to your son's issues sort of indirectly...as in, they're both indicators of general gut problems, if that makes sense. IMO the diverticulitis probably isn't related to your limited diet (unless the diet has caused big changes in your nutrient status) but just happened to show up now. My dad has diverticulitis...and he's had digestive issues for many years, so I'm sure the digestive issues eventually led to the diverticulitis. JMO, but if you're going to take the antibiotic you should probably take the full dose as they do recommend specific doses for a reason. I don't know that half the dose is really going to affect your DS much less than the full dose, anyway. You can just up both of your probiotic consumption to try to counteract the effects of the antibiotics.


I have upped the probiotics but my son is really suffering. He was up every 45 minutes last night with abdominal discomfort. I feel so bad for him. I don't know what to do. If I stop the antibiotic, I am risking my own health-I do not want that stomach pain to come back or end up with surgery, but if I continue it, I have to watch my son suffer when we JUST got to a place where he was feeling really comfortable. If I call the ped, they are going to tell me to supplement until the meds are done. I just don't know what the heck to do here.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
I have upped the probiotics but my son is really suffering. He was up every 45 minutes last night with abdominal discomfort. I feel so bad for him. I don't know what to do. If I stop the antibiotic, I am risking my own health-I do not want that stomach pain to come back or end up with surgery, but if I continue it, I have to watch my son suffer when we JUST got to a place where he was feeling really comfortable. If I call the ped, they are going to tell me to supplement until the meds are done. I just don't know what the heck to do here.

When did you up the probiotics? Probiotics can cause discomfort if you up the dose too quickly. Also, have you made any other dietary changes since you started the antibiotics that could be affecting him?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mum2be* 
so if my dd reacts to dairy and would be taking the infantis, would she react to those??

Only if she is extremely sensitive. My DD reacts to dairy and is fine with "dairy-free" probiotics like the custom probiotics or BabyLife. Firefaery's DS had a pretty severe reaction to ghee IIRC, which is generally well-tolerated by people who dairy allergies/intolerances, so he is very sensitive.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
Only if she is extremely sensitive. My DD reacts to dairy and is fine with "dairy-free" probiotics like the custom probiotics or BabyLife. Firefaery's DS had a pretty severe reaction to ghee IIRC, which is generally well-tolerated by people who dairy allergies/intolerances, so he is very sensitive.

Yup-we're very sensitive over here! He reacts if *I* take homeopathics. We have to special order. BUT the point is that some strains are cultured differently than others...if you can't tolerate one of theirs it doesn't mean that you wouldn't be able to tolerate others.


----------



## Kundalini-Mama (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Mamas









I was just wondering if one of you could jump over to this thread and help me explain myself re: bfing/leaky gut/food particles. I don't have any good links either. Unfortunately I am the type to read things, understand it, & then forget it







I just don't want to give out bad info.


----------



## SAmama (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
My DD used to have blood in her stools and that stopped within a week or two after I started giving her probiotics (I used a HFS brand at the time). So probiotics have helped her some, but I was hoping a super high dose with custom probiotics would help more, but I haven't seen any more improvement. But I'm still going to get them for her as I can give her a high dose of those for the same price as about 1/4 of the dose of a HFS brand.

They have no fillers. Here's the phone number:
(800) 219-8405 I belive they do ship internationally but you would need to call and find out how it works. In the States they just send them 2nd day air and they are not refrigerated but I don't know how long they can go without being refrigerated.

Thanks! I will go ahead and contact them to see what I can do about getting them here "alive". I am pretty sure that dd reacts to dairy, but hopefully she is not that sensitive. I just gave her a dose of a probiotic that a friend brought from the US, which they warn about possible trace dairy. Not the strains that I want, but that one dose seems to have helped. So I think we will be fine with the trace dairy in custom probiotics.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I use NOW magnesium citrate--there's 450 mg per tsp. I think it's around $9 for 8 oz at www.iherb.com.

so i hit the big hfs on the way home from work last night (my usual post-work saturday or sunday routine, ooh, the olive oil section...), and picked this up, thinking that, as many have said, most people are magnesium deficient, i should try it. i took a 1/2 tsp in water after i got home and an hour later had the worst abdominal pain and cramps i've ever had.







i also felt faint, in fact it felt remarkably like transition, and i ended up lying on the bathroom floor for a while with my tummy rumbling enough for things to rearrange themselves enough to stop the pain, and feel less dizzy, and took a dose of podophylum peltatum to help settle things down. then i went to the couch and fell asleep. today i still feel a little weak (and slightly rumbly, with one small watery bm), but we're also a bit achey/tired/flu-ish around here, and this is my day to veg anyway, no work or driving kids around to rev me up.

i had no bowel reaction at all when i took the natural calm trial envelope a few days ago. nobody's posts mentioned such a violent reaction to magnesium.

i honestly wasn't thinking with my whole brain about this. i think i assumed the bowel tolerance thing was based on when the mag got to your bowels, but while on the floor i made the "gigantic" leap of "oh, yeah, milk of magnesia for constipation..." and realized it affects when it's absorbed.

so, advice?

does this mean i have enough magnesium already? (from diet, trace minerals supplement in the water). or maybe the natural calm was more "gentle" somehow?

i'm hesitant to put any in my mouth ever again... anybody want a bottle of NOW mag citrate missing one 1/2 tsp?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *formerluddite* 
so, advice?

does this mean i have enough magnesium already? (from diet, trace minerals supplement in the water). or maybe the natural calm was more "gentle" somehow?

i'm hesitant to put any in my mouth ever again... anybody want a bottle of NOW mag citrate missing one 1/2 tsp?









i've read the mag gluconate is better absorbed. but in general, my dh notices that mag is quite brutal on his bowels. i don't notice the cramping myself. i find that afternoon doses of natural calm are useful - any later and they don't help at the appropriate time. i've never tried any other brand.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *formerluddite* 
does this mean i have enough magnesium already? (from diet, trace minerals supplement in the water). or maybe the natural calm was more "gentle" somehow?

i'm hesitant to put any in my mouth ever again... anybody want a bottle of NOW mag citrate missing one 1/2 tsp?









Sorry! I've reached bowel tolerance with it a few times and just had one episode of diarrhea each time--no cramps, no gas, and if I can't get to the bathroom for a while it's no big deal at all (sorry TMI!). I was thinking it's a much gentler laxative than vitamin C (I've had horrible cramps and gas a few times with bowel tolerance vitamin C) but apparently it affects everyone differently. I guess either you're not deficient in magnesium, or the natural calm was different somehow...I think my vote would be that you're not deficient.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

a bit of an ongoing discussion about dairy allergy in one of the mailing lists i'm on.... it got me thinking and i thought i'd share...

dairy allergy could be one of many things:

(1) lactose intolerance
(2) reaction to beta-casein though more likely its breakdown products
(3) reaction to amines in fermented milk products
(4) true IgE allergy to casein
(5) reaction to glutamates (in UHT milk) in glutamate-sensitive individuals

i'm thinking about (2) because that is most likely near and dear to me. so i've been perusing the literature about beta-casein and its derivative products: opioids. yes, THOSE opioids. it turns out that beta-casein gives rise to beta-casomorphin, an opioid peptide (short little chunk of a bigger protein).

the cool thing is that there may become a test that can be done for breastfed infants showing signs of allergy. details on the science only:

Serum activity of dipeptidyl peptidase IV (DPPIV; EC 3.4.14.5) in breast-fed infants with symptoms of allergy

abstract:
β-Casomorphins, opioid peptides present in mother's milk, are a good substrate for DPPIV (EC 3.4.14.5) which is a major factor limiting the half-life of biologically active peptides. Serum DPPIV activity of two groups of infants (healthy and atopic dermatitis) and contents of β-casomorphin-5 and -7 in their mothers' milk were determined in the study. We have found correlation between those two parameters in the group of children with atopic dermatitis syndromes, while no such a correlation was found in the control group.

translation:
Beta-casomorphins can act as a fuel for a protein called DPPIV, something that maks biologically active proteins breakdown rapidly. One can look at DPPIV activity in healthy and atopic infants, along with the amount of beta-casomorphin-5 and -7 (different forms of BCM) in mama's milk. In atopic infants, there is a correlation between the amount of BCM-5 and /or BCM-7 in their mama's milk and the level of DPPIV activity in the infant. Presumably, this is a negative correlation (the more BCM there is, the more fuel for DPPIV, the less DPPIV there will be).

there are papers about lab tests for both DPPIV and BCM though i haven't quite finished searching for companies that actually DO those tests. it would be a sweet way to confirm an allergy (or not).

beta-casomorphins, because of the amino acid content, are not broken down in the GI tract and contribute to increased mucus production in the backend of the small intestine, in the large intestine and perhaps in the colon. (which led one group of researchers to conclude, a few years ago, that perhaps dairy products would be a good way to boost one's immune system because this enhanced mucosal layer in the gut prevents other bugs from penetrating the intestinal lumen - a duh moment i guess).

there are 2 forms of beta-casein, A1 and A2. the A2 milk corporation (in NZ) would have us believe that cows carrying the A2 form of beta-casein are better than cows carrying A1 -- science is debating this claim. however, it is clear that some people do respond differently to these different forms of beta-casein. apparently jersey cows tend to be A2 more often than A1...

and another thing... Lactococcus lactis (one of our probiotic/yogurt/kefir friends) breaks apart beta-casein - demonstrated quite convincingly in the lab.

back to opioids.... i react BADLY to codeine (another opioid) which now makes sense in light of my new understanding about casein.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Well I took DD to a naturopath today because I suspected that she had an ear infection (she does). The naturopath gave me some homeopathic pulsatilla to use and told me to use the garlic mullein ear drops I already have. I also asked her a bunch of questions about food allergies and yeast issues. She seemed to think DD's butt crack diaper rash wasn't yeast related. Does anyone know of anything else that could cause it? It always goes away if I put Burt's Bees diaper rash cream on it but then comes back in a day or two.

I also asked her how she recommended treating system candida in adults. She said she always prescribes a three month course of Nystatin because she's found it to be far more effective than herbal anti-fungals. I'm sure it's been discussed before, but does anyone have any thoughts on using Nystatin? A couple of my candida symptoms (brain fog and itching) came back a bit when I started eating 2-3 servings of grains a day, although I'm not sure whether it's a candida issue or an amine issue due to the massive amounts of amines I'm consuming between the beet kvass, kombucha, and water kefirs, not to mention all the grass-fed (aged and amine-filled) beef I eat.


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 







: Wow, you do have a lot going on! Have you tried PM'ing JaneS? She might have some ideas for you.

Is it possible that you could have yeast issues? I know hypoglycemia and digestive issues are really common with candida overgrowth. In any case, it seems like a meat and veggies diet might be helpful as they tend to be easier to digest than dairy, grains, legumes, and nuts.

I've read that adrenal fatigue can cause hypoglycemia, and also that 90% of the vitamin C in your body is used by your adrenal glands. I mega-dosed with vitamin C for a while and I think it helped my adrenals as I have nowhere near the hypoglycemia issues I used to have, even when I don't eat well. My bowel tolerance for vitamin C was 40+ grams/day when I started, I took 20 grams a day for a while, then dropped it to 10, and just a couple of weeks ago dropped it to 5 grams a day as 10 was bowel tolerance. So I'm guessing my adrenal function has improved.

I would agree that the constant-nose-blowing sounds indicative of a dairy issue. Have you thought about trying an elimination diet to see if there are particular foods you're reacting to?

Okay, this probably isn't much help--I'm just throwing out whatever I can think of on the off chance something will ring a bell for you.

Thanks for your thoughts. Still struggling along here. Since I wrote that update, my gastritis seems to have come back, causing lots of nausea. I did the baking soda test to see if I did indeed have too much stomach acid (and not too little, as I suspected before) and yes, I burped almost immediately. So I am trying to get back to a form of the detox diet I did a few weeks ago, which seemed helpful. Essentially, I am trying to cut out most of the foods that I have been eating a lot of (grains, fruit, dairy and nuts) and replace them with veggies and meat, precisely what I was not eating. And cutting out coffee again.







:

I have been really resistant to the idea that I have candida.







: I did the saliva test last summer and passed with flying colors. It just doesn't _feel_ like yeast, if that makes sense. As for hypoglycemia, I think I have a touch of it, but I think I always did. I presume that it is sometimes worse than others. I am trying to be more mindful of getting in protein. The problem I have with megadosing on SA is that it really causes a lot of tummy rumblings and bloating, long before I reach the point where I need to get to a bathroom. Need to take increases more slowly?

And what would it mean if I feel nauseous after eating a salad?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshine* 
The problem I have with megadosing on SA is that it really causes a lot of tummy rumblings and bloating, long before I reach the point where I need to get to a bathroom. Need to take increases more slowly?

And what would it mean if I feel nauseous after eating a salad?

I had the same problem with the SA...I PM'd MT on it and she said that's where she doses, right below the stomach rumbling/gas point. So I lowered my dose to the point where I don't get gas and it seemed to work okay as I eventually got to bowel tolerance with that dose and lowered it again just recently.

As for the nausea...food chemical sensitivities? Depending on what you put on it, your salad could have been high in salicylates or maybe some other food chemicals. If this hasn't already been recommended, you might try posting your symptoms on the FailsafeNT yahoo group and see if they have any suggestions for you.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I have no problem with Nystatin! If the herbs don't work it is a good place to go. There is a place you can get it (ordered from the UK) where it is in powdered form and you can mix it yourself. This is by far the best AFAIK. I don't know how that works with your insurance though. I know it is covered for some...IF you want the lab info let me know...


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
A couple of my candida symptoms (brain fog and itching) came back a bit when I started eating 2-3 servings of grains a day, although I'm not sure whether it's a candida issue or an amine issue due to the massive amounts of amines I'm consuming between the beet kvass, kombucha, and water kefirs, not to mention all the grass-fed (aged and amine-filled) beef I eat.

Brain fog and itching are also indications of salicylate/amine sensitivity. My brain fog has completely gone away as has my itchy/scaly skin. I am not using any lotion and it has been dry and cold here, normally I would be in pain even with slathering on tons of lotion.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
Brain fog and itching are also indications of salicylate/amine sensitivity. My brain fog has completely gone away as has my itchy/scaly skin. I am not using any lotion and it has been dry and cold here, normally I would be in pain even with slathering on tons of lotion.

I know...or rather, I don't want to know! Hmmm...I've noticed that my skin has been really dry lately, although it is very very dry here and cold. I thought it was because I stopped using coconut oil because my skin was fine before that but maybe not...

Do you know if salicylates can cause gas? I've noticed that drinking nettle infusions occasionally cause gas and I'm sure they're high in salicylates.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for the info, bluets and caedmyn.

caedmyn, have you tried breastmilk on her rash?

rashes can also be sort of a "burn" from allergies or irritating substances (eg acid), esp "target sign," where the rash is bright red around the anus. burts bees might help by being occlusive, and so would only help prevent it if it's still there on the skin when the next BM comes along.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I know...or rather, I don't want to know! Hmmm...I've noticed that my skin has been really dry lately, although it is very very dry here and cold. I thought it was because I stopped using coconut oil because my skin was fine before that but maybe not...

Do you know if salicylates can cause gas? I've noticed that drinking nettle infusions occasionally cause gas and I'm sure they're high in salicylates.

remember, salicylates are drug-like. how do you react to aspirin? or wintergreen/spearmint? those are very high in salicylates - if you react negatively to those, then you'd probably be reacting in a lesser manner to other milder salicylate-containing foods.

a freebie article on salicylate intolerance in the lower GI tract: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/u...s5_article.pdf

as for Nystatin, it is a super treatment for Candida - stays in the GI tract and doesn't impact other major organs. it can give constipation, but you know obvious remedies for that.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I know...or rather, I don't want to know! Hmmm...I've noticed that my skin has been really dry lately, although it is very very dry here and cold. I thought it was because I stopped using coconut oil because my skin was fine before that but maybe not...

Do you know if salicylates can cause gas? I've noticed that drinking nettle infusions occasionally cause gas and I'm sure they're high in salicylates.

Most definitely.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
remember, salicylates are drug-like. how do you react to aspirin? or wintergreen/spearmint? those are very high in salicylates - if you react negatively to those, then you'd probably be reacting in a lesser manner to other milder salicylate-containing foods.

a freebie article on salicylate intolerance in the lower GI tract: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/u...s5_article.pdf

as for Nystatin, it is a super treatment for Candida - stays in the GI tract and doesn't impact other major organs. it can give constipation, but you know obvious remedies for that.









I don't know if I've ever had aspirin in my life so I can't say how I'd react to it...certainly I haven't used it in the last 15 years. I always used ibuprofen for cramps and whatnot--is that high in salicylates as well? I haven't noticed a problem with spearmint tea but I use a lot less of it and it's in the water for a lot less time than the nettle infusions so I'm sure I'm getting a smaller dose even if it is higher in salicylates.


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I don't know if I've ever had aspirin in my life so I can't say how I'd react to it...certainly I haven't used it in the last 15 years. I always used ibuprofen for cramps and whatnot--is that high in salicylates as well? I haven't noticed a problem with spearmint tea but I use a lot less of it and it's in the water for a lot less time than the nettle infusions so I'm sure I'm getting a smaller dose even if it is higher in salicylates.

have you used pepto bismol? i think it is bismuth and salicylates (very dusty memory here).


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
She seemed to think DD's butt crack diaper rash wasn't yeast related. Does anyone know of anything else that could cause it? It always goes away if I put Burt's Bees diaper rash cream on it but then comes back in a day or two.



have you tried sprinkling her probiotic on it?

for ds, when his is just irritation, the rash goes away with a shot of breastmilk or diaper cream. when it is yeasty, it takes a sprinkling of probiotic to get it to go away.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
I also asked her how she recommended treating system candida in adults. She said she always prescribes a three month course of Nystatin because she's found it to be far more effective than herbal anti-fungals. I'm sure it's been discussed before, but does anyone have any thoughts on using Nystatin? A couple of my candida symptoms (brain fog and itching) came back a bit when I started eating 2-3 servings of grains a day, although I'm not sure whether it's a candida issue or an amine issue due to the massive amounts of amines I'm consuming between the beet kvass, kombucha, and water kefirs, not to mention all the grass-fed (aged and amine-filled) beef I eat.

since you're pretty certain you have yeast (and since a yeast fighting diet works for you), why not try the Nystatin, at least for a month?

if you don't see improvement, then start thinking about the whole failsafe route.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *formerluddite* 
have you used pepto bismol? i think it is bismuth and salicylates (very dusty memory here).

Not in the last 15 years...I've never been big on OTC medications.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
since you're pretty certain you have yeast (and since a yeast fighting diet works for you), why not try the Nystatin, at least for a month?

if you don't see improvement, then start thinking about the whole failsafe route.

I don't know what to do. I really think DD has some food chemical sensitivites as she seems to react to several high-salicylate foods and she threw up when I tried giving her kombucha, and the whole yeast diet thing hasn't helped her in the least, so I'm not sure what good Nystatin would do her. I also think there's a good chance I have some amine issues, or at least the amount of amines I'm consuming with all the fermented drinks are more than I can detox. I guess I'm a bit scared to try Nystatin, too, plus who knows how much it will cost. Right now I'm trying to cut back on amine consumption for me and salicylate consumption for DD just to see what happens.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
have you tried sprinkling her probiotic on it?

for ds, when his is just irritation, the rash goes away with a shot of breastmilk or diaper cream. when it is yeasty, it takes a sprinkling of probiotic to get it to go away.

No but I'll try that...maybe with the cheap probiotics I have left over and not the expensive custom ones!


----------



## APmomma (Mar 11, 2005)

I am going to post this on the allergy board as well. I really need some opinions on this and an idea of where to start(again).

Just to re-cap, ds is 4 months old-had blood in his stools from about 8 weeks on-just mild streaks. After 4 weeks dairy/soy/egg/nut/treenut free, they cleared. I recently got diagnosed with diverticulitis after a nasty attack. Now this just proves to me even more that ds's issues are related to mine. I was/am on Augmentin-875mg 2x per day. Ds started acting like he was having awful stomach cramps at night so I cut my dose in half. Then yesterday, he had a very bloody stool. This is the first time in weeks that he has had any blood in his stool. He is acting like he was when I was eating dairy(very obvious stomach cramps during the night). I took him to a ped GI last week and had his stool double checked and it was 100% negetive for blood, so this only appeared after my antibiotic use. The GI also told me to add back in eggs definitely and add back soy. He mentioned that wheat NEVER causes this.







: The only other possible suspect here is that I ate some cookies that didn't list any dairy in the ingredients. The allergy statement just said:this product contains wheat. BUT-on the front of the package there was the kosher markings-U Dairy. I looked it up on the kosher site and it says that this indicated the presence of dairy or that the product was manufactured on equipment that also processed dairy. I didn't think this sort of contamination would produce such a reaction in a breastfeeding infant. Right now we are both on probiotics, and I am taking a pancreatic enzyme(Pancreatin by Kal).

On a side note, I was SO impressed with the ped GI. He told me that he would NEVER recommend that I stop breastfeeding and that if worse came to worse and his stool continued to be bloody that he would just prescibe enzymes for me(which I told him I already had). At least he was supportive.

Anyway, any help or opinions would be greatly appreciated as always. I was also worried that the antiobiotic just really effected his gut flora and that is why he was bleeding OR that he is now having some yeast issues. I should also add that stomach cramping at night is his only symptom(aside from the blood). He has no rashes, excema, dry skin, he is not colicky in the least, usually sleeps wonderfully, takes long naps, isn't irritable, and has normal yellow, non-mucousy poops.

Thanks!!


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

APMomma: could your dc have been reacting to the antibiotic itself?

the antibiotic would have totally changed your gut flora and your body's way of digesting stuff. perhaps you got a little yeasty and then your gut became a little leaky... ?

when i get an antibiotic (as a last resort), i ALWAYS turn to one single dose of diflucan (an antibiotic chaser, if you will) just because of my own history with supremely stubborn vaginal yeast infections. Nystatin was great for GI tract issues but, except for one oral thrush infection (yowie), my yeast issues manifested themselves in the nether regions.


----------



## MommyofPunkiePie (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone use Swanson Health Products (supplements and such)? I got a catalogue in the mail, and the prices are unbelievable! So, that leads me to think they are too good to be true...


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caedmyn* 
Right now I'm trying to cut back on amine consumption for me and salicylate consumption for DD just to see what happens.

so have you found a substitute for CLO? CLO and liver both have high amine content.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
so have you found a substitute for CLO? CLO and liver both have high amine content.

I know...I'm selectively cutting back by not soaking grains or using sourdough, cutting back on ferments/water kefir/kombucha, and freezing leftovers instead of letting them sit. I'm still taking CLO and eating a bunch of things that are high in amines, though.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

This is slightly OT: Anyone have any links to scientific studies showing the dangers of aspartame? My diabetic brother won't accept anything I send from Mercola, etc. about how bad it is, says they're all Internet rumors and that no animal or epidemiological studies have shown that it's dangerous. I know intuitively it's bad based on my own reaction to it, but he won't accept that, either. Any of you ladies who know how to search medline, etc. know of any good sources?


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm down and out today. Last Thursday DH took the LO in for a 9 mo well baby check. I mainly did it because I wanted to check her iron levels (my dad has hemachromotosis, which is a genetic condition where your body doesn't process iron so it builds up in your blood stream and can be toxic or fatal if not dealt with). So, she had dropped from the 50th percentile in weight (when we took her in at 5 mos) to less than the 5th percentile. From October to now she's gained less than a pound. Her iron levels were right on the low end of acceptable. So, the Nurse Practioner was concerned, and of course wanted to give us a scrip for iron, but my DH said he knew I'd want to try to address it with food first. So, the NP said fine, bring her back in 2 mos.

So, I get home from work last night and there is a letter from the NP and dr. jointly. It basically says the NP reviewed the info with the dr., and they have diagnosed her with FTT and enclosed is a referral to go see a pediatric GI, and to please come back in 6 weeks. Ok. That was a bit shocking to get in the mail. I'm trying to not be alarmed - my dd is clearly not "skinny" or gaunt looking. In fact, she is also in the less than 5th percentile for height, so she doesn't look skinny at all. But I know that the height thing can be a sign of FTT, too (although none of us in either side of the family are tall). I also think there was an element of CYA from the dr. going on with the letter.

DH, on the other hand, went into crazy mode last night, insisting on measuring everyone and looking through records to see how we all "chart out." And all that was fine until he took a shot at me alluding that my "crazy diets" caused this. I calmly explained to him that if he wanted to have an intellectual conversation about this in a productive mode, that I would welcome his help. But if he wanted to just put all the burden on me to deal with it and then take cheap shots at me he'd better be prepared to lose a body part or two. Aggghhhhh! He did chill out after that. So, now I'm going to try to find something out about this GI they recommended. I would welcome a doc that might actually be able to help me, but I don't need to introduce myself into a situation where I'm just fighting with someone who refuses to believe that food can cause any issues and who wants to do test after test and give her medicine after medicine (which isn't going to happen), none of which probably have any long term effect studies for use in infants.

So, if anyone knows a good doc in Atlanta, please send the names my way! also, I'm going to introduce liver to her as her next new food. I've searched in the net for how to cook it by baking it (I don't want to saute or fry since that will increase the amines), but I can't find anything. How long should I cook it for if I bake it and how will I know it's done (I'm a total liver newbie).


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry. Dd was FTT until we removed gluten from her diet at 16 or so months. It is really scary. It doesn't help I'm sure that your dh is projecting all of his fear on to you.

I agre about the CYA thing. Does she have any other symptoms? Anything developmental or nuerological going on? Dd had no hair, hher fingernails didn't grow, she didn't get teeth until after a year etc...she also didn't speak or sleep well at all. She really was FTT, though my doc at the time was no help-luckily I had other support.

I guess what I'm asking is this...is there any truth to it? Do YOU feel as though there is a problem?


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovinLiviLou* 
So, if anyone knows a good doc in Atlanta, please send the names my way! also, I'm going to introduce liver to her as her next new food. I've searched in the net for how to cook it by baking it (I don't want to saute or fry since that will increase the amines), but I can't find anything. How long should I cook it for if I bake it and how will I know it's done (I'm a total liver newbie).

I know a very good naturopath in Atl if you ever decide to go that route. If you don't want to fry or saute it you could just give it to her raw. You can freeze it for 2 weeks to kill any parasites that could be present and then grate it while still frozen. You could probably also grate it while frozen and just bake it into some food or a casserole. FWIW, I saw some discussion on the NNFailsafe yahoo group about browning meat and increasing amines and it was suggested that as long as it wasn't seared and browned, just cooked more to a grey, it shouldn't increase the amines.


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firefaery* 
I'm so sorry. Dd was FTT until we removed gluten from her diet at 16 or so months. It is really scary. It doesn't help I'm sure that your dh is projecting all of his fear on to you.

I agre about the CYA thing. Does she have any other symptoms? Anything developmental or nuerological going on? Dd had no hair, hher fingernails didn't grow, she didn't get teeth until after a year etc...she also didn't speak or sleep well at all. She really was FTT, though my doc at the time was no help-luckily I had other support.

I guess what I'm asking is this...is there any truth to it? Do YOU feel as though there is a problem?

Thanks for the response, ff. I guess my best answer at this point is that yes, there is a problem. But no, I don't think it's FTT. I wholeheartedly believe that if we weren't doing so much with diet she would completely be FTT. And I do need help - I'm doing as much research as I can, but this is really complex stuff and I'm finding that you learn by experience, which I have none of prior to this little buddha entering my life. She is alert, responsive, vocal, hair is growing well (and nails out of control - can't keep those things cut!). She does not have any teeth yet, but DD#1 didn't get her first tooth until 15 mos (but otherwise was completely healthy and normal) and DH and I were both unusually late teethers. She is a good sleeper unless she or I eat something that is a no-go.

She likes to be held a lot and doesn't spend as much time "down" on the floor or on her own as much as probably she should, but I think that is in large part due to the fact that she is in pain more and the heat from my body makes her pain less. So, I make sure we spend time down and about when she's in a good mood and feeling well, and I don't fret too much about it. She meets all the developmental milestones for her age except she doesn't crawl, but she does scoot and we have all hardwoods, which make for hard crawling (in fact, my first dd never really crawled - just scooted, but then walked before she was 1).

So, that was way more than anyone is probably really interested in, but I must say I feel better after writing all of it out. So, thanks for allowing me a mini-therapy session!


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovinLiviLou* 
Her iron levels were right on the low end of acceptable. So, the Nurse Practioner was concerned, and of course wanted to give us a scrip for iron, but my DH said he knew I'd want to try to address it with food first.

just a thought: how are your iron levels? you may want to check them, and if they're low you can supplement/diet to address possibly low levels in your milk. two good sources of iron: cooking in cast iron, and drinking nettle leaf infusion. if dd's drinking anything besides your milk, you could give her nettle tea, too. (but it's a little bitter, so that may not work).


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LovinLiviLou* 
I'm down and out today. Last Thursday DH took the LO in for a 9 mo well baby check. I mainly did it because I wanted to check her iron levels (my dad has hemachromotosis, which is a genetic condition where your body doesn't process iron so it builds up in your blood stream and can be toxic or fatal if not dealt with). So, she had dropped from the 50th percentile in weight (when we took her in at 5 mos) to less than the 5th percentile. From October to now she's gained less than a pound. Her iron levels were right on the low end of acceptable. So, the Nurse Practioner was concerned, and of course wanted to give us a scrip for iron, but my DH said he knew I'd want to try to address it with food first. So, the NP said fine, bring her back in 2 mos.

So, I get home from work last night and there is a letter from the NP and dr. jointly. It basically says the NP reviewed the info with the dr., and they have diagnosed her with FTT and enclosed is a referral to go see a pediatric GI, and to please come back in 6 weeks. Ok. That was a bit shocking to get in the mail. I'm trying to not be alarmed - my dd is clearly not "skinny" or gaunt looking. In fact, she is also in the less than 5th percentile for height, so she doesn't look skinny at all. But I know that the height thing can be a sign of FTT, too (although none of us in either side of the family are tall). I also think there was an element of CYA from the dr. going on with the letter.

DH, on the other hand, went into crazy mode last night, insisting on measuring everyone and looking through records to see how we all "chart out." And all that was fine until he took a shot at me alluding that my "crazy diets" caused this. I calmly explained to him that if he wanted to have an intellectual conversation about this in a productive mode, that I would welcome his help. But if he wanted to just put all the burden on me to deal with it and then take cheap shots at me he'd better be prepared to lose a body part or two. Aggghhhhh! He did chill out after that. So, now I'm going to try to find something out about this GI they recommended. I would welcome a doc that might actually be able to help me, but I don't need to introduce myself into a situation where I'm just fighting with someone who refuses to believe that food can cause any issues and who wants to do test after test and give her medicine after medicine (which isn't going to happen), none of which probably have any long term effect studies for use in infants.

So, if anyone knows a good doc in Atlanta, please send the names my way! also, I'm going to introduce liver to her as her next new food. I've searched in the net for how to cook it by baking it (I don't want to saute or fry since that will increase the amines), but I can't find anything. How long should I cook it for if I bake it and how will I know it's done (I'm a total liver newbie).

I'm sorry your DD hasn't grown much and your DH is giving you a hard time...maybe it would help if you could go back and look at look at records/baby books for relatives to see if they had similar growth patterns to your DD...might give you both some peace of mind if they did.

Have you tried posting on the Finding Your Tribe about a doctor?

What about just boiling the liver until it's not pink on the inside? Chicken liver is supposed to be a lot lower in amines than beef liver. My DD will eat most anything but she wouldn't eat liver pate


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *formerluddite* 
just a thought: how are your iron levels? you may want to check them, and if they're low you can supplement/diet to address possibly low levels in your milk. two good sources of iron: cooking in cast iron, and drinking nettle leaf infusion. if dd's drinking anything besides your milk, you could give her nettle tea, too. (but it's a little bitter, so that may not work).

Does nettle really help with iron levels? I know it's high in tannins which inhibit iron absorption, and I've seen studies showing that it shouldn't be taken within an hour of a meal containing iron or it will inhibit the iron absorption. Maybe it's like grains with the phytates intact--you still get some minerals from them but you'd get a lot more if the phytates were broken down.

Clams are a good source of iron if you feel comfortable eating seafood, as are blackstrap molasses and pascalite clay.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
This is slightly OT: Anyone have any links to scientific studies showing the dangers of aspartame? My diabetic brother won't accept anything I send from Mercola, etc. about how bad it is, says they're all Internet rumors and that no animal or epidemiological studies have shown that it's dangerous. I know intuitively it's bad based on my own reaction to it, but he won't accept that, either. Any of you ladies who know how to search medline, etc. know of any good sources?

well, drinking stuff with aspartame raises your blood methanol level. and remember that methanol is one of the compounds that contributes to blindness when one abuses and drinks anti-freeze.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum
(how they got THAT study through a review board, i'll never know)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum
this study suggests that individuals with mood disorders are particularly sensitive and should be discouraged from using aspartame.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum
neurological effects of aspartame: it causes elevations in plasma and brain phenylalanine (an amino acid) levels; some people suffer neurologic or behavioral reactions in association with aspartame consumption. phenylalanine can be neurotoxic and can affect the (natural?) synthesis of monoamine inhibiting neurotransmitters so that the phenylalanine in aspartame could conceiveably mediate neurologic effects.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/q...=pubmed_docsum
ingesting phenylalanine itself (in large quantities)
causes an increase in insulin and glucagon concentration and it attenuates the glucose-induced rise in plasma glucose when ingested with glucose.

sorry to say, however, that the one recent paper that reviews all the "safety" of aspartame ends up concluding that it is, in fact, quite safe. so i've cherry-picked the studies to fit your argument


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

<NAK> Hi, I've posted on occasion about candida and gut issues with myself and my dc so I thought I'd join you all for some regular support and info swapping. Ds1 is almost three and has had gut issues from the start although I've just recently realized the extent of it. He had reflux dairy sensitivity as an infant but grew out of it around six months. He's also struggled with constipation, probably since starting solids although I don't recall exactly. It's been so chronic that now he's on Miralax to keep him going daily and help his colon get back to normal size. He's been a picky eater from the start. Mostly eats yogurt and Goldfish/bagels/bread and very occasional fruit. I HATE that this is the mainstay of his diet and offer fruit/veggies/meat regularly but he isn't interested and usually spits it out if we make him eat a bite. He's recently developed a rash on his bottom and lower back that is very itchy. Ped diagnosed it as eczema and yeast but it doesn't look anything like the ezcema I get and doesn't seem to be helped consistently by nystatin and steroid cream (which i also hate). He's also occasionally developing small pink bumps in patches on other areas of his torso. Today he has them on his belly and they seem to be itching him, hives maybe? Oh, and he's fully vaxed.









DS2 was born 10 weeks early by c-section and we both ended up with multiple rounds of antibiotics. Shortly after he came home I started getting lots of bloating and gas which ds would get also. That combined with other symptoms led me to realize that I had candida issues. I started a diet very similar to the one Caedmyn mentioned but have really struggled because ds seems to have become sensitive to eggs and possibly coconut (in addition to dairy, broccoli-and I assume it's family members, lots of garlic, wheat/gluten, corn, peanuts) and I have a hard time being around dh and ds's foods/junk, esp. when hungry. It's also really hard to cook all my meals and prepare food for ds1 because ds2 hates being put down or worn. I've been eating millet/quinoa/buckwheat/amaranth but I eat much more than I should so it's better to avoid those. Ds2 has reflux but I'm still unsure how directly it's related to food sensitivities and whether or not the Zantac is really helping. Anyway, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by my boys' health issues as well as my own and unsure how to proceed with my limited resouces (energy, time, money, free hands). I'll be paying a lot of attention here trying to formulate some sort of plan of action.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rachel J.* 
become sensitive to eggs and possibly coconut (in addition to dairy, broccoli-and I assume it's family members, lots of garlic, wheat/gluten, corn, peanuts) and ....

i don't generally use digestive enzymes but i started to lately (because dh started to use them and i'm jsut mooching off his supply). it turns out that all 3 of us have issues with sulfur digestion. we're just using a product called MegaZyme (expensive but not super expensive; got it at the local HFS) - a fairly broad spectrum enzyme. i can't believe the difference it makes. and i only use it when i am plannign on having broccoli/cabbage/brussel sprouts, etc. onions and garlic don't bother me as much. our ND recommended homeopathic sulfur, 1-2 pellets 2x per day for a week. if that didn't help, to move onto homeopathic secale cornutum. we're STILL waiting for the HFS to order the latter. but i can tell you that the enzymes work better than homeopathic sulfur.

i also notice that i'm less stinky when i avoid broccoli and its friends in general. poor dh just smells, well, skunky even with enzymes. it's only complete avoidance that helps with his skunkiness.

oh, and welcome Rachel


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
i don't generally use digestive enzymes but i started to lately (because dh started to use them and i'm jsut mooching off his supply). it turns out that all 3 of us have issues with sulfur digestion. we're just using a product called MegaZyme (expensive but not super expensive; got it at the local HFS) - a fairly broad spectrum enzyme.

www.throppsnutrition.com has the cheapest good quality broad spectrum enzymes I've found--they have two different formulations for about the same price.


----------



## motocita (Oct 31, 2004)

hi everybody,

i've been reading this thread off and on for a few months now while i try to heal my 2 yo dd's gut and eczema.

my dd has had reflux, oral thrush, allergy shiners, and eczema. i have had yeast issues for a long time.

we did an elimination diet for 5 weeks and she continued to get worse. then we started acupuncture and herbs and finally started seeing some improvement.

but i was still really unsettled about what to feed her and the acupuncturist really wasn't giving me any guidance. i had read about the SCD here and it seemed like no one was really being helped much by it and also the restrictiveness of giving up ALL grains scared me, so i really resisted reading the book.

then finally 2 months ago i did read the book and it sounded like just what my dd needed.

so we've been SCD just about 8 weeks now, and her eczema is almost completely gone







also she is able to tolerate cow's milk in small amounts, which she couldn't do before SCD.

i felt compelled to post about this, because i'm reading here that only 1 person has been helped by SCD???? when i started SCD i joined pecanbread.com's forums, and if you go there, you will see tons and tons of parents having success with their children on SCD.

there are several things that you have to do very strictly on SCD, and even one little transgression will keep you from healing. you have to do the intro diet for 2-5 days, you have to introduce foods one at a time and watch for reactions, you need to keep a journal listing all the foods eaten and behaviors and reactions observed, you have to adhere to the diet 100%, you have to make yur own yogurt and introduce it slwly and build up gradually...etc. i read that someone here had been on SCD for 9 months with no change....but then later they said they had been using Culturelle, which is illegal on SCD.

personally, i would not have had the success i'm having on SCD without being a part of the forum. i asked several questions there everyday and was guided by the SCD veterans there helping out the newbies. there's a lot that's not obvious and it's not written in the book. the moderators literally analyze everything you're eating. it's amazing how many mistakes you can make when you're new to it.

i hate to think that some here might poo poo the idea of SCD, and miss out on some real gut healing. i was almost swayed from trying it but now i'm so grateful that i did!

silvia


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *motocita* 
hi everybody,

i've been reading this thread off and on for a few months now while i try to heal my 2 yo dd's gut and eczema.

my dd has had reflux, oral thrush, allergy shiners, and eczema. i have had yeast issues for a long time.

we did an elimination diet for 5 weeks and she continued to get worse. then we started acupuncture and herbs and finally started seeing some improvement.

but i was still really unsettled about what to feed her and the acupuncturist really wasn't giving me any guidance. i had read about the SCD here and it seemed like no one was really being helped much by it and also the restrictiveness of giving up ALL grains scared me, so i really resisted reading the book.

then finally 2 months ago i did read the book and it sounded like just what my dd needed.

so we've been SCD just about 8 weeks now, and her eczema is almost completely gone







also she is able to tolerate cow's milk in small amounts, which she couldn't do before SCD.

i felt compelled to post about this, because i'm reading here that only 1 person has been helped by SCD???? when i started SCD i joined pecanbread.com's forums, and if you go there, you will see tons and tons of parents having success with their children on SCD.

there are several things that you have to do very strictly on SCD, and even one little transgression will keep you from healing. you have to do the intro diet for 2-5 days, you have to introduce foods one at a time and watch for reactions, you need to keep a journal listing all the foods eaten and behaviors and reactions observed, you have to adhere to the diet 100%, you have to make yur own yogurt and introduce it slwly and build up gradually...etc. i read that someone here had been on SCD for 9 months with no change....but then later they said they had been using Culturelle, which is illegal on SCD.

personally, i would not have had the success i'm having on SCD without being a part of the forum. i asked several questions there everyday and was guided by the SCD veterans there helping out the newbies. there's a lot that's not obvious and it's not written in the book. the moderators literally analyze everything you're eating. it's amazing how many mistakes you can make when you're new to it.

i hate to think that some here might poo poo the idea of SCD, and miss out on some real gut healing. i was almost swayed from trying it but now i'm so grateful that i did!

silvia

I'm glad the SCD has helped you. However, from what I've seen on this group, it has not/does not help most people, including myself. I was on the SCD 100% for 2 1/2 months and was not helped, nor was my DD. I can think of three adults who healed on the SCD during the time I've followed this tribe, two of whom had IBS-type diseases, and one who had yeast issues and did a whole bunch of non-SCD-legal things in addition to the SCD. Most of the kids who've done the SCD have shown some improvement, but none were healed as far as I know and all the moms eventually had to move on to other things for their kids.

The SCD was designed for IBS/Crohn's disease and that sort of thing, and people with those diseases are what it generally helps (and it doesn't help everyone with those diseases, either). It's also proven to be fairly effective for kids with autism spectrum disorders, and virtually everyone on the pecanbread group has a child/children with ASD. The SCD was not designed for things like candida overgrowth, which is what many of the mamas/kids on this tribe are dealing with. It doesn't work well for candida overgrowth as a primary problem from what I've seen. The person who had been doing the SCD for 9 month w/o success was dealing with a candida overgrowth.

Again, I'm glad your DD has been helped, but don't fall into the trap of thinking that if someone isn't helped by the SCD, they must have been doing something wrong. There is no one diet/program that helps everyone...unfortunately.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
i don't generally use digestive enzymes but i started to lately (because dh started to use them and i'm jsut mooching off his supply).

I've been using some, too. SuperEnzymes from NOW foods, nothing special and cheap, but they do seem to keep my stomach from hurting and decrease my gassiness, especially if I eat grains or beans.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm not sure why i'm not shocked about this revelation.

------------

Positive association between gastro-oesophageal reflux disease and irritable bowel syndrome in a Chinese population

Cheung et al.
Alimentary Pharmacology & Therapeutics (OnlineAccepted Articles).
doi:10.1111/j.1365-2036.2007.03304.x

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...6.2007.03304.x

summary:

Background -- Gastro-oesophageal reflux disease (GERD) and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) are common diseases which may be related.

Aim -- To examine the association between GERD and IBS in Chinese population in Hong Kong.

Methods -- Randomly-selected ethnic Chinese were invited to participate in a telephone survey in 1996. GERD was defined as subjects having heartburn and/or acid regurgitation once weekly or more. Irritable bowel syndrome was diagnosed according to the Rome I criteria. The association between GERD and IBS was calculated using a statistical model which allows the odds ratio (OR) to be measured.

Results -- 1649 subjects completed the interview (response rate 62%). The population prevalence of GERD and IBS were 4.8% and 4.1%, respectively. 13% of subjects with GERD and 11% with IBS suffered from both GERD and IBS. The OR of having GERD and IBS together was estimated to be 3.0 (95% CI: 1.05, 6.27) indicating a positive association between the two diseases. This association occurred predominantly in male subjects [OR = 9.3, (95% CI: 2.3, 26.2)] but not as strong in females [OR = 1.5, (95% CI: 0.3, 4.3)]. Younger subjects were statistically more prone to the two diseases.

Conclusions -- There is a positive association between GERD and IBS and their association occurs predominantly in male subjects.


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
i'm not sure why i'm not shocked about this revelation.

------------

Positive association between gastro-oesophageal reflux disease and irritable bowel syndrome in a Chinese population

Cheung et al.
Alimentary Pharmacology & Therapeutics (OnlineAccepted Articles).
doi:10.1111/j.1365-2036.2007.03304.x

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...6.2007.03304.x

summary:

Background -- Gastro-oesophageal reflux disease (GERD) and irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) are common diseases which may be related.

Aim -- To examine the association between GERD and IBS in Chinese population in Hong Kong.

Methods -- Randomly-selected ethnic Chinese were invited to participate in a telephone survey in 1996. GERD was defined as subjects having heartburn and/or acid regurgitation once weekly or more. Irritable bowel syndrome was diagnosed according to the Rome I criteria. The association between GERD and IBS was calculated using a statistical model which allows the odds ratio (OR) to be measured.

Results -- 1649 subjects completed the interview (response rate 62%). The population prevalence of GERD and IBS were 4.8% and 4.1%, respectively. 13% of subjects with GERD and 11% with IBS suffered from both GERD and IBS. The OR of having GERD and IBS together was estimated to be 3.0 (95% CI: 1.05, 6.27) indicating a positive association between the two diseases. This association occurred predominantly in male subjects [OR = 9.3, (95% CI: 2.3, 26.2)] but not as strong in females [OR = 1.5, (95% CI: 0.3, 4.3)]. Younger subjects were statistically more prone to the two diseases.

Conclusions -- There is a positive association between GERD and IBS and their association occurs predominantly in male subjects.

Ok, I seem to be one of the lucky females that has these two things. Well, technically I don't have GERD, but acute gastritis and a hiatal hernia, and IBS. But they don't say how to treat these things???


----------



## moonshine (Dec 5, 2002)

Since there is no TMI on this thread







, what would lighter-colored poop indicate? Not grey, but in that direction. Malabsorption? And what to do about it? Enzymes?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshine* 
Since there is no TMI on this thread







, what would lighter-colored poop indicate? Not grey, but in that direction. Malabsorption? And what to do about it? Enzymes?

www.enzymestuff.com --> resources --> studying stools


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshine* 
Ok, I seem to be one of the lucky females that has these two things. Well, technically I don't have GERD, but acute gastritis and a hiatal hernia, and IBS. But they don't say how to treat these things???

ah but thorne.com might have something in alternative medicine review...

http://www.thorne.com/media/mono_l_arginine10-2.pdf
GERD - A small, double-blind trial found oral arginine supplementation significantly decreased the frequency and intensity of chest pain attacks, as well as the number of nitroglycerin tablets taken for analgesia, in patients with esophageal motility disorders. However, in another study, arginine infusions (500mg/kg body weight/120 min) failed to affect lower esophageal sphincter motility. No studies have yet explored the efficacy of arginine supplments for GERD.

have you seen this link? http://www.drlera.com/gastritis.htm


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

Hi everyone. I've been lurking a while, and can use some advice.

DS #7 is seven with a leaky gut and sensory issues. He's GFCFSF and we've gone to a DAN! doctor and he is all supplemented-up, but now I'm worried about ds#3.

The baby is 8 months and has been kind of miserable for ... 8 months. He cries a lot, practically all the time. He is really attached to DH and me. Just about won't let anyone else hold him. (We say that he fired the baby sitter.) He's BF and I've been on the TED for ten days (I was on it for 14 days, but messed up around DS#1's birthday. You can't spend all that time making a GFCF cake and not try it!). Baby is not very interested in baby food. He'll eat a little pears, has thrown up after rice cereal and sweet potatoes, but he does grab at my food, so maybe he wants to eat.

BAby is finally rolling over, is crawling, but is a horrible sleeper and is super sensitive to noise. He had three ear infections (which we rode out -- no Antibiotics, yay) before the TED.We tried ZANTAC but it didn't work and I'd rather not just 'try' meds. Oh, I had five bouts of mastitis and was positive for group B strep so he's been exposed to a lot of Antibiotics, upon birth.

He has oozing crud behind his right ear. He has gotten frequent diaper rash, but that's stopped since the TED.

He takes BabyDophilus (?). He is not VAXed (yet. DH wants him vaxed, AAAAA!)

I have an appt. to see a ped. gastro in a few weeks, but would rather try to heal him myself.

Thanks.

- paula


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richie'sMama* 
Hi everyone. I've been lurking a while, and can use some advice.

DS #7 is seven with a leaky gut and sensory issues. He's GFCFSF and we've gone to a DAN! doctor and he is all supplemented-up, but now I'm worried about ds#3.

The baby is 8 months and has been kind of miserable for ... 8 months. He cries a lot, practically all the time. He is really attached to DH and me. Just about won't let anyone else hold him. (We say that he fired the baby sitter.) He's BF and I've been on the TED for ten days (I was on it for 14 days, but messed up around DS#1's birthday. You can't spend all that time making a GFCF cake and not try it!). Baby is not very interested in baby food. He'll eat a little pears, has thrown up after rice cereal and sweet potatoes, but he does grab at my food, so maybe he wants to eat.

BAby is finally rolling over, is crawling, but is a horrible sleeper and is super sensitive to noise. He had three ear infections (which we rode out -- no Antibiotics, yay) before the TED.We tried ZANTAC but it didn't work and I'd rather not just 'try' meds. Oh, I had five bouts of mastitis and was positive for group B strep so he's been exposed to a lot of Antibiotics, upon birth.

He has oozing crud behind his right ear. He has gotten frequent diaper rash, but that's stopped since the TED.

He takes BabyDophilus (?). He is not VAXed (yet. DH wants him vaxed, AAAAA!)

I have an appt. to see a ped. gastro in a few weeks, but would rather try to heal him myself.

Thanks.

- paula


Does your DS seem less miserable when you're on the TED? It sounds like he's probably reacting to things you eat, and hopefuly if you can figure out what foods he reacts to, he'll start feeling much better. Then you can take a look at various diets to try to help heal both of your guts. Are you taking any probiotics?

If you can, read back through this thread and it will give you some more ideas on what you can do.


----------



## Rachel J. (Oct 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moonshine* 
Ok, I seem to be one of the lucky females that has these two things. Well, technically I don't have GERD, but acute gastritis and a hiatal hernia, and IBS. But they don't say how to treat these things???

Here's some info about treating hiatal hernia. I copied the whole thing instead of linking to the info because you'd have to join the yahoo group to view it.

Hiatus Hernia, Exercise For
http://www.tiscali.co.uk/reference/e..._h_hernia.html

Strengthen the stomach muscles with the following exercises:

Lie on your back and bend your knees, leaving your feet flat on the floor. Lift your buttocks and lower back off the floor, leaving your feet and shoulders on the floor supporting the weight. Lower yourself gently. Repeat 10 times daily.

******************
Hiatal Hernia: An Overlooked Cause of Digestive Problems
From: "Hiatial Hernia: An Overlooked Cause of Disease" by: Steven H. Horne
http://www.joyfullivingservices.com/hiatalhernia.html
See the "Self Adjustment" Exercise about halfway through this article. NOTE: This article contains good overall information about a hiatal hernia, however, Bee does not necessarily agree with everything contained herein. One the major causes of a hiatal hernia, acid reflux and other stomach ailments is candida overgrowth.

About three years ago Jack Ritchason, a naturopathic physician, corrected a health problem I must have carried since childhood--a hiatal hernia. The impact this simple maneuver has had on my health has amazed me. I immediately noticed a difference in my lung capacity and my digestion and in the months that followed I began to put some muscle on my skin and bones frame and gain newfound strength and stamina.
Dr. Ritchason tells me that this is a common health problem and my own observations as well as those of others confirm this fact. But this is more than a personal observation as the American Digestive Disease Society has estimated that nearly half of all adults--some 60 million people--have a hiatal hernia.
It occurs more often in women than in men. It affects people of all ages, but is most prevalent in people over 50 and highly likely in people over 65.

The Great Mimic
Hiatal Hernia has been called the "great mimic" because it mimics many disorders. A person with this problem can get such severe pains in their chest that they think they are having a heart attack. They may think they have an over acid stomach because they will regurgitate stomach acid after they eat, or their stomach may hurt so badly they will think they have an ulcer. This is just a sampling of the symptoms that may occur from this disorder.

What is a Hiatal Hernia?
When you swallow, your food passes down a long tube known as the esophagus into the stomach. This tube must pass through a muscle known as the diaphragm, which is located near the bottom of your rib cage. This opening in the diaphragm, which permits the esophagus to pass through, is regulated by a sphincter muscle (or "valve") which relaxes and opens when we swallow to permit the food to pass through the diaphragm and into the stomach. This sphincter then closes to prevent stomach acid from coming back up into the throat. A hiatal hernia occurs when the top of the stomach rolls or slides up into this opening and becomes stuck there.

Symptoms
Naturally, when part of the stomach is forced into this opening, the sphincter cannot close properly. Thus, stomach acid may travel back up into the esophagus causing burning sensations (heartburn), esophageal spasms, inflammations and ulcers.
The cramped position of the stomach can also stress the vagus nerve, which stimulates the release of hydrochloric acid. This can cause both over and under secretion of hydrochloric acid and stomach enzymes. It may also affect the sphincter or valve at the bottom of the stomach so that digestive secretions "leak" out of the stomach and are lost before they have completed their job.
The hiatal hernia will also interfere with the movement of the diaphragm muscle. This muscle normally pulls downward to expand the chest capacity and inflate the lungs. Since the hiatal hernia interferes with this movement, the person may be restricted to shallow breathing, or will resort to using the chest and shoulders to expand the lung capacity and take a deep breath.
The esophagus may also "kink" in the throat, which will irritate the thyroid gland and may cause some difficulty in swallowing. Often persons with hiatal hernias will have difficulty in swallowing capsules or tablets as they get the sensation that they are "sticking" in their throat.
The irritation on the vagus nerve can cause reflex irritations throughout the body. The vagus nerve comes from the medulla and goes to the heart, esophagus, lungs, stomach, small intestines, liver, gall bladder, pancreas and colon. It also has links to the kidney, bladder, and external genitalia. Thus, a hiatal hernia may start imbalances in the system such as decreased stomach acid and ph imbalance in the intestines and elsewhere.
If a person develops poor stomach digestion due to a lack of hydrochloric acid, they will have difficulty digesting and assimilating protein and most minerals. It will also contribute to food putrefaction in the intestines, causing greater toxicity in the body. This lack of nutrition and toxic condition may contribute towards food allergies, constipation, anaemia and immune and glandular system weaknesses.
Two other problems that a hiatal hernia may contribute to are asthma and heart disease. Since the hernia reduces the lung capacity by interfering with natural breathing, it could be a factor in asthma. The hernia may also put pressure on the heart. Gas in the intestines may put pressure on the hernia and push it against the bottom of the heart, which may be one way in which a heart attack can be triggered. None of this spells immediate fatality, but it does point to a major contributing factor in degenerative illness.

Causes
The causes of a hiatal hernia are speculative and unique to each individual. However, there are a number causes. First of all there may be a mechanical cause. Improper lifting, hard coughing bouts heavy lifting, sharp blows to the abdomen (the kind that "knock the wind out of you"), tight clothing and poor posture may contribute to the development of this problem. Improper lifting may be the biggest mechanical cause of this disorder. If the air is not expelled out of a person's lungs while lifting, it will force the stomach into the esophagus.
Secondly, there are dietary causes. Hiatal hernia just about always accompanies a swollen ileocecal valve. The ileocecal valve is the valve between the small and large intestines which permits material to enter the colon from the large intestine, but prevents material in the colon from moving back into the small intestine. When this valve becomes swollen and irritated it cannot close properly. This allows material from the colon to leak back into the small intestine. This is analogous your sewer backing up into your kitchen. This creates gas and indigestion, which puts pressure on the stomach and presses it tighter against the diaphragm.
The relationship between the ileocecal valve and the hiatal hernia is a chicken/egg situation ... it is hard to know which comes first. However, it is clear that the ileocecal problem aggravates the hernia. Hence, the things which irritate that valve may be causal factors. These are the basic causes of digestive problems: poor food combining, overeating, drinking with meals, overeating and eating when upset.
Lastly, there are emotional causes. According to one applied kinesiologist text a hiatal hernia comes from repressed anger. A person "swallows their anger" and "can't stomach it." When you get angry, you suck your breadth upward. If you fail to release this anger, your stomach stays up. I have observed that most of the people with severe hiatal hernias have a great deal of emotional stress and hold a lot of it inside.

Identification
The easiest way to tell if you or someone you know has a hiatal hernia is to place your fingers on the solar Plexus, just below the breastbone. Then take a deep breath. You should feel the solar plexus expand and move outward. If there is no movement at the solar plexus and you have to lift your chest and shoulders to take a deep breath, then you probably have a hiatal hernia. You should be able to take a deep abdominal breath without lifting your shoulders.
There are other, more complicated, methods of determining if you have a hiatal hernia, such as muscle testing, but this is a fairly simple and reliable method.

Correction
Since a hiatal hernia is primarily a mechanical problem, the easiest and best way to correct it is mechanically. Medical doctors have attempted surgery to correct this disorder, but the results tend to be poor. Cutting into this area can further weaken it so that the hernia will return in short order. A better method is to manipulate the stomach and bring down the hernia by hand. Unfortunately, you can't do this to yourself. You will need to find a good chiropractor, applied kinesiologist or massage therapist who understands this problems and knows how to correct it.
If you want to learn how to do this adjustment to others, you will have to find someone who does it and have them show you how since it is impossible to adequately describe the technique(s) in writing. They have to be learned through demonstration and practice.
For a chiropractor in your area who knows how to adjust hiatal hernias, click here.

Self-Adjustment
There are some self-help adjustment techniques. They aren't as effective as having someone else perform the adjustment, but they may help. The best one I've tried is to drink a pint of warm water first thing in the morning, then stand on your toes and drop suddenly to your heels several times. The warm water helps to relax the stomach and diaphragm and puts some weight in the stomach. By dropping down suddenly, the weight of the water helps to pull the stomach down. In a mild case, this might be enough to bring the hernia down. In a more severe case it may loosen the stomach and make it easier for someone else to bring it down. It will also help you to keep the stomach down once mechanical corrections have been made.

Untraditional Aids
Until the problem is corrected mechanically, there are some nutritional therapies which may be of help. Immediate, but temporary, relief of pain and discomfort can often be achieved by the use of a mucilaginous herb like slippery elm or comfrey. These herbs absorb the digestive secretions and help to prevent their traveling back up the esophagus and burning it. They also help to prevent irritation of the ileocecal valve. Comfrey can also speed the healing of this problem once mechanical adjustments have been made. Okra pepsin is a good combination for this problem as well.
Marshmallow is also helpful in soothing the mucous membranes for hiatal hernias and other ulcerations in the gastrointestinal system.
A digestive aid will help the person obtain the nutrients they need when the hernia is interfering with digestion.
This may take the form of a hydrochloric acid supplement or a food enzyme tablet, or perhaps an herbal digestive aid such as papaya and peppermint, chamomile tea, safflowers, ginger root and so forth.
Other food or herb products that have been used to help people with hiatal hernias include: raw cabbage juice (where ulcerations have occurred), balm, barley water, brown rice, celery, coriander, gentian, hops, licorice, marshmallow, and passion flower.
Dietary modifications may be necessary to relieve the problem and to keep it from reoccurring once it has been corrected. Since the pressure of abdominal gas can push the stomach upward, it would be advisable to avoid gas forming foods like beans. It would also be wise to watch food combinations carefully and to avoid overeating. Dr. Jack Ritchason recommends that people with hiatal hernias avoid eating any heavy meals after 3 pm.
Below you will find a checklist of symptoms which will help you in identifying people who have this problem so they can take steps to correct it.

Symptoms of a Hiatal Hernia

What is a Hiatal Hernia?
A hiatal hernia occurs when the top of the stomach rolls or slides up into the opening in the diaphragm which the esophagus passes through and becomes stuck there.
This condition may create difficulty with digestion (and hence general nutrition and well-being) as well as breathing difficulties, nervous problems, circulatory problems and glandular imbalances. All of the following symptoms have been connected with a hiatal hernia. If you have some of these symptoms especially those marked with an asterisk (*) you may wish to consider being checked for this condition.

DIGESTIVE DIFFICULTIES
*Belching, *Bloating, *Heartburn, *Difficulty digesting meat/high protein foods, Tension or pressure at the solar plexus, Sensitivity at the waist, Intestinal gas, Regurgitation, Hiccups, Lack or limitation of appetite, Nausea, Vomiting, Diarrhea, Constipation, Colic in children, Difficulty in gaining weight or overweight, Ulcers.

BREATHING AND CIRCULATION PROBLEMS
*Difficulty with deep abdominal breathing, *Difficulty in swallowing capsules, *Asthma, *Inability to take a deep breath from diaphragm, Overall fatigue, Tendency to swallow air, Allergies, Dry tickling cough, Full feeling at base of throat, Pain or burning in upper chest, Pressure in the chest, Pain in the left side of chest, Pressure below breastbone, Lung pain, Rapid heartbeat, Rapid rise in blood pressure, Pain in left shoulder, arm or side of neck.

STRUCTURAL COMPLAINTS
TMJ (Temporo-Mandibular Joint Pain), Bruxism (Grinding teeth in sleep), Joint pain, Localized or overall spinal pain, Headaches.

STRESS
*Suppression of anger or other emotions, *Living with or having lived with a quick-tempered person, Dizziness, Shakiness, Mental Confusion, Anxiety attacks, Insomnia, Hyperactivity in children.

OTHER AILMENTS
*Open ileocecal valve, *General weakness, *Difficulty in getting and/or staying healthy, Overactive thyroid, Cravings for sugar or alcohol, Candida Albicans, Menstrual or prostate problems, Urinary difficulties, Hoarseness.

Sources
For more information about the problem of hiatal hernias, read the book "Hiatal Hernia Syndrome: Insidious Link to Major Illness" by Theodore A. Baroody, Jr., M.A., D.C., "Hiatus Hernia" by Penny Hemphill from an Australian Magazine, Nature & Health, and "Chiropractic Handout".

Send e-mail to [email protected] if you have questions about Hiatal Hernias.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *APmomma* 
So after dealing with all of my son's gut issues and finally getting to a place where he seems to be doing well, I end up in the ER with diverticulitis. I am on an antibiotic but I cut the dose in half because I want to give my little guy a break! Could his issues be at all related to this?? I am wondering if this happened to me because of the limited diet I have been on due to his issues. They were shocked at the ER because I am only 26 years old and the dr said it usually happens in older people.

Has anyone ever had any experience with this??


I haven't read the whole thread yet (I'm slogging through), but I'm pretty sure the SCD diet is supposed to heal divertculitis. Do you have the book Breaking The Vicious Cycle?


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAmama* 
Hey mamas! I posted here before, but I mostly lurk and learn. Now I have a question. We are working on healing our guts (mine and dd's and dh's while we are at it) but I do have a hard time finding a probiotic that doesn't make dd's eczema flare up. The problem seems to be the fillers - maltodextrine or rice starch (we don't do wheat, corn or rice). That is if the probiotic itself isn't grown on dairy or soy







Caedmyn, do you know what fillers custom probiotics have? I cannot access their website from here (China). I think I would want to get them, but I cannot spend the money if I just end up giving them away again. Also, why do you think are they not making a difference for your dd?
Do you have a phone number for them? And, last question, I would order it and have it sent to my MIL and then she would send it to us. Is that a possibility or does it need to be kept cool?
Thanks!

I haven't finished the thread yet, but I just wanted to say that maltodextrin is almost always corn-derived.


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets* 
a bit of an ongoing discussion about dairy allergy in one of the mailing lists i'm on.... it got me thinking and i thought i'd share...

dairy allergy could be one of many things:

(1) lactose intolerance
(2) reaction to beta-casein though more likely its breakdown products
(3) reaction to amines in fermented milk products
(4) true IgE allergy to casein
(5) reaction to glutamates (in UHT milk) in glutamate-sensitive individuals

i'm thinking about (2) because that is most likely near and dear to me. so i've been perusing the literature about beta-casein and its derivative products: opioids. yes, THOSE opioids. it turns out that beta-casein gives rise to beta-casomorphin, an opioid peptide (short little chunk of a bigger protein).

the cool thing is that there may become a test that can be done for breastfed infants showing signs of allergy. details on the science only:

Serum activity of dipeptidyl peptidase IV (DPPIV; EC 3.4.14.5) in breast-fed infants with symptoms of allergy

abstract:
β-Casomorphins, opioid peptides present in mother's milk, are a good substrate for DPPIV (EC 3.4.14.5) which is a major factor limiting the half-life of biologically active peptides. Serum DPPIV activity of two groups of infants (healthy and atopic dermatitis) and contents of β-casomorphin-5 and -7 in their mothers' milk were determined in the study. We have found correlation between those two parameters in the group of children with atopic dermatitis syndromes, while no such a correlation was found in the control group.

translation:
Beta-casomorphins can act as a fuel for a protein called DPPIV, something that maks biologically active proteins breakdown rapidly. One can look at DPPIV activity in healthy and atopic infants, along with the amount of beta-casomorphin-5 and -7 (different forms of BCM) in mama's milk. In atopic infants, there is a correlation between the amount of BCM-5 and /or BCM-7 in their mama's milk and the level of DPPIV activity in the infant. Presumably, this is a negative correlation (the more BCM there is, the more fuel for DPPIV, the less DPPIV there will be).

there are papers about lab tests for both DPPIV and BCM though i haven't quite finished searching for companies that actually DO those tests. it would be a sweet way to confirm an allergy (or not).

beta-casomorphins, because of the amino acid content, are not broken down in the GI tract and contribute to increased mucus production in the backend of the small intestine, in the large intestine and perhaps in the colon. (which led one group of researchers to conclude, a few years ago, that perhaps dairy products would be a good way to boost one's immune system because this enhanced mucosal layer in the gut prevents other bugs from penetrating the intestinal lumen - a duh moment i guess).

there are 2 forms of beta-casein, A1 and A2. the A2 milk corporation (in NZ) would have us believe that cows carrying the A2 form of beta-casein are better than cows carrying A1 -- science is debating this claim. however, it is clear that some people do respond differently to these different forms of beta-casein. apparently jersey cows tend to be A2 more often than A1...

and another thing... Lactococcus lactis (one of our probiotic/yogurt/kefir friends) breaks apart beta-casein - demonstrated quite convincingly in the lab.

back to opioids.... i react BADLY to codeine (another opioid) which now makes sense in light of my new understanding about casein.

That's so fascinating. Are there any probiotics that specifically contain Lactococcus lactis? I don't recognize it, so I wondered if it goes by any other name?


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...43#post7448043


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Richie'sMama* 
Hi everyone. I've been lurking a while, and can use some advice.

DS #7 is seven with a leaky gut and sensory issues. He's GFCFSF and we've gone to a DAN! doctor and he is all supplemented-up, but now I'm worried about ds#3.

The baby is 8 months and has been kind of miserable for ... 8 months. He cries a lot, practically all the time. He is really attached to DH and me. Just about won't let anyone else hold him. (We say that he fired the baby sitter.) He's BF and I've been on the TED for ten days (I was on it for 14 days, but messed up around DS#1's birthday. You can't spend all that time making a GFCF cake and not try it!). Baby is not very interested in baby food. He'll eat a little pears, has thrown up after rice cereal and sweet potatoes, but he does grab at my food, so maybe he wants to eat.

BAby is finally rolling over, is crawling, but is a horrible sleeper and is super sensitive to noise. He had three ear infections (which we rode out -- no Antibiotics, yay) before the TED.We tried ZANTAC but it didn't work and I'd rather not just 'try' meds. Oh, I had five bouts of mastitis and was positive for group B strep so he's been exposed to a lot of Antibiotics, upon birth.

He has oozing crud behind his right ear. He has gotten frequent diaper rash, but that's stopped since the TED.

He takes BabyDophilus (?). He is not VAXed (yet. DH wants him vaxed, AAAAA!)

I have an appt. to see a ped. gastro in a few weeks, but would rather try to heal him myself.

Thanks.

- paula

I would keep a food journal to see what foods he is reacting to, and/or do another TED. Also, with the rounds of antibiotics you guys have had, I would bet you've got a yeast overgrowth on top of everything else. I would definitely cut out the rice cereal (and any other grains) for the baby. Babies do not have the digestive enzymes to break down grains until age 2 (correct me if I'm wrong on that, anyone).

IIRC, Babydophilus contains some common allergens. I would get on Solaray or another allergen free supplement (of bifidus) for your ds.


----------



## LovinLiviLou (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks to all of you for your responses. I'm doing better today -- I think that I took the whole letter incident badly because, even though it shouldn't, havnig DD be diagnosed as FTT (and not to know that's what was about to happen as I read the letter) made me feel like someone was telling me I was neglecting my daughter. I know that's stupid since I'm doing everything within my power to work this issue, but I still felt that way.

I have checked my iron levels and they are good, and I do cook with cast iron. I haven't been doing the nettles because they aren't SCD, and I'm guessing they are high in salicylates, too . I'm still trying to be SCD compliant and avoid high amine/salicylate/gluatmate foods (though I'm nowhere near FAILSAFE). Needless to say, I don't eat much!

We have an appiontment with the pediatric GI on the 12th, and I did post in our tribal area to see if anyone knew of him or had other recs.

So, I'm going to chill out, get and stay positive and enjoy this sneak of spring weather that we're getting.

Thanks again, all.


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

I have to respond to Paula in this thread to be sure she sees it...

Please look around the Vaccinations forum for help with your DH.

Would he read the recent parent's stories?

Marissa's story
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=572635


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

Jane,

DS #1 is vaccine injured (with sensory processing issues) and so is our beloved nephew, but DH says, "I'd rather have a quirky DS#3 than a child dead from a vaccine preventable illness."

Basically, I'm just trying to ignore the subject. If I don't bring it up, I don't think he will. I feel like DS#3 is so delicate. He's on the edge right now -- may even already have sensory issues (at least) -- I can't imagine what vaxxing him would do....

thanks for directing me to Marissa's story. That was just awful.

- paula


----------



## JaneS (Jan 11, 2003)

Well in that case for your DH, maybe it's just as simple gathering data about how very very few deaths occur from VPDs... And how many deaths due to vaccines are logged in VAERS (and even the CDC admits its woefully incomplete).

Learn more about nutritional healing such as high vitamin A for measles and high vitamin C for all. (And an excellent diet including these nutrients and others such as minerals, can prevent sickness. Disease does not occur in a vacuum, or randomly as a bolt of lightening, you *can* do something about it.) Read Dr. Thomas Levy's book, that was finally the book that made me 100% comfortable with not vaxing, it is very eye opening.

*Vitamin C, Infectious Diseases, and Toxins: Curing the Incurable*
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=507310


----------



## kungfufugirl (Mar 2, 2007)

I posted this under "Breastfeeding Challenges", but thought I might find help here as well....maybe someone here has experienced something similiar:

DD (Grace) is 3 weeks old today, and since my milk came in (on day 2) she has had explosive stools, just once, sometimes twice a day. They are huge, and yellow in color. Originally they were VERY watery, but have thickened a little, but are still liquid and foamy, but bright to dark yellow in color. (Urine output is abundant.)

That first week, I thought maybe her stools were the result of foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, and sto would feed her on the same breast until it felt empty, ilo switching each feeding. It didn't seem to make a difference, except that my supply has diminished so much that she is now on my breast constantly. I don't mind that so much....I know she is trying to bring my supply back up....but her stooling pattern has me concerned.....(At her 10 day check up she had already nearly regained her b/w.

Also, I am taking her for a weight check tomorrow morning at her peds office....while I know this info will be very valuable, I am really nervous they will push me to supplement, and if she isn't gaining appropriately I worry that I would jump the gun and do just that.

Anybody else seen this stool pattern....could it be something in my diet? Or maybe I just don't produce much higher fat milk at all regardless of how I feed her/switch breasts?

~jo
& Grace, 3 weeks today!


----------



## PapayaVagina (May 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kungfufugirl* 
I posted this under "Breastfeeding Challenges", but thought I might find help here as well....maybe someone here has experienced something similiar:

DD (Grace) is 3 weeks old today, and since my milk came in (on day 2) she has had explosive stools, just once, sometimes twice a day. They are huge, and yellow in color. Originally they were VERY watery, but have thickened a little, but are still liquid and foamy, but bright to dark yellow in color. (Urine output is abundant.)

That first week, I thought maybe her stools were the result of foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, and sto would feed her on the same breast until it felt empty, ilo switching each feeding. It didn't seem to make a difference, except that my supply has diminished so much that she is now on my breast constantly. I don't mind that so much....I know she is trying to bring my supply back up....but her stooling pattern has me concerned.....(At her 10 day check up she had already nearly regained her b/w.

Also, I am taking her for a weight check tomorrow morning at her peds office....while I know this info will be very valuable, I am really nervous they will push me to supplement, and if she isn't gaining appropriately I worry that I would jump the gun and do just that.

Anybody else seen this stool pattern....could it be something in my diet? Or maybe I just don't produce much higher fat milk at all regardless of how I feed her/switch breasts?

~jo
& Grace, 3 weeks today!

I guess I'm confused...what is it about her stools that you think is abnormal? In my experience, hindmilk/foremilk inbalance causes green stools (bright yellow is very normal).

Do you really feel that your supply has diminished or is she going through the normal growth spurt for this age?

They shouldn't be pushing you to supplement at only 3 weeks as it sounds like her weight gain has had a very normal pattern.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kungfufugirl* 
I posted this under "Breastfeeding Challenges", but thought I might find help here as well....maybe someone here has experienced something similiar:

DD (Grace) is 3 weeks old today, and since my milk came in (on day 2) she has had explosive stools, just once, sometimes twice a day. They are huge, and yellow in color. Originally they were VERY watery, but have thickened a little, but are still liquid and foamy, but bright to dark yellow in color. (Urine output is abundant.)

That first week, I thought maybe her stools were the result of foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, and sto would feed her on the same breast until it felt empty, ilo switching each feeding. It didn't seem to make a difference, except that my supply has diminished so much that she is now on my breast constantly. I don't mind that so much....I know she is trying to bring my supply back up....but her stooling pattern has me concerned.....(At her 10 day check up she had already nearly regained her b/w.

Also, I am taking her for a weight check tomorrow morning at her peds office....while I know this info will be very valuable, I am really nervous they will push me to supplement, and if she isn't gaining appropriately I worry that I would jump the gun and do just that.

Anybody else seen this stool pattern....could it be something in my diet? Or maybe I just don't produce much higher fat milk at all regardless of how I feed her/switch breasts?

~jo
& Grace, 3 weeks today!

What is it that concerns you about her stools? BF babies' stools are supposed to be watery and mustard-colored. I think the explosiveness is normal as well. Do her stools smell somewhat sweet like yogurt?

Keep in mind that weight gains "norms" are based on formula-fed babies, not BF babies, so even if your DD is growing a bit slower than the growth charts, it's okay. Since she's was nearly back at her birth weight 10 days ago, she's probably fine. Also, how long has she been nursing constantly? Babies go through a growth spurt at about 3 weeks of age, and constant nursing doesn't mean that your supply has gone down unless it's been going on for longer than a few days and your baby seems unsatisfied after her feedings.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not really hearing anything concerning about your post, mama. Your baby sounds wonderfully perfect...and what you are describing does not seem to be a result of an imbalance. Those issues are usually indicated by green stool that is watery or mucusy. Bright yellow is exactly the color you are looking for!


----------



## mykidsmyworld (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I posted earlier and have been reading some post but I am really confused?
can anyone tell me where a beginner can go to start learning about leaky gut and gut issues,
Jumping in the middle of this is leaving me







:

Thanks!!







:


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykidsmyworld* 
Hi everyone,

I posted earlier and have been reading some post but I am really confused?
can anyone tell me where a beginner can go to start learning about leaky gut and gut issues,
Jumping in the middle of this is leaving me







:

Thanks!!







:

Check out the cheat sheet stickied at the top of the forum...and then come join us on the March thread


----------



## Richie'sMama (Dec 4, 2001)

Jo,

Is she miserable? Crying all the time?

You sound just like me. I thought I had fore/hind imbalance, not wanting to think about allergies, but after eight months of a miserable baby, I went for it and am now on the Total Elimination Diet and baby is SO much happier.

Check out the TED or just give up a few very allergic foods -- ALL dairy, wheat, corn, soy, etc.

Good luck. It's really hard, but Grace will be so much more comfortable.

- paula


----------



## lasi (Apr 7, 2008)

crazycat: I am new to this forum and admit have not read all replies, so sorry if I duplicate suggestions already made: difficult delivery, infant in distress, asthma, screaming, objects to many foods.......sounds like he has a visceral strain (duodenum, diaphragm, kidneys, possibly umbilical)or cranial strain ( patterns locked up in baby's body from trauma around birth often on a cellular level: need advanced trained D.O. or other cranial-sacral pediatric expert to treat, but responds readily to treatment). Just a visceral strain of the duodenum can cause irritable bowel, asthma and (in adults) ulcers, due to the lack of synchronization of the emptying of the stomach and the bile from the gall bladder to neutralize stomach acids.
Another possibility is pediatric migraines, something I just learned about from a mother whose daughter had many diagnoses for abdominal pain before properly diagnosed.
My son screamed or was in tears from dairy protein allergies within 15 minutes of eating dairy products and when constipated.
My brother screamed after eating for the first 2 years....found out years later during an appendectomy that he was missing the ascending colon, appendix was up by his liver.
My stepdaughter had abdomenal pain every time after drinking milk, a sign of lactose intollerance (lactose undigested acts as an irritant to the gut). She also had the dairy protein allergy causing ear infections and suppressing the immune system, and is now deaf (with the help of a dumb doctor who forgot to look in her ears and misdiagnosed scarlet fever rash). Because of her, when my son started having ear infections, we stopped all dairy. Had to remove the last trace of dairy in his diet (he now reads all labels) to keep him healthy. The amount of dairy in a vitamin can make him sick. He can eat anything else without a problem. he is not deaf, though he does have a learning disability from not hearing well from 2 to 3 1/2, when children normally learn coding (social language integration, etc).
Try removing every trace of dairy from your son's diet, bringing dairy free frozen deserts for your son to events. If he learns to deal with it now to feel good, he will know to do it for himself later. It is worth the hassle.
Is your son hypoglycemic? Carbohydrates digest within 2 hours, and breast milk does not last much longer, so he could be waking up when he gets hungry.


----------



## lasi (Apr 7, 2008)

APmomma: Augmentum -a-go-go? Ask your doctors if it goes through breast milk. If so, when you are treated, your baby is getting dosed too, and the symptoms sound like side effects to antibiotics: digestive fauna is distroyed and needs to be re-built, while candida no longer has to compete and overgrows, food does not digest well, often leading to abdominal pain.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'll be joining your group if you don't mind. I have a two year old daughter who has been gluten free casein free for several months. Recently, after extensive testing, we discoverd she has multiple food intolerances, lots of yeast, and bad bacteria. This explains her very picky eating habits and her always congested nose. She barely takes three bites of anything other than maybe shrimp or a banana. It's difficult to feed her and now it's going to be interesting because her food allergy blood test showed she reacted to pineapple and eggs the most (two things she loves!), and she also has antibodies for broccoli, tomato, citrus fruits, dairy, cabbage, and surprising to my doctor is that DD is also reacting to sweet potatoes (the very first food I ever gave DD), red potatoes, and white potatoes. In total she had 24 IgG sensitivity reactions. It feels like a long list but perhaps this isn't so unsual a list for those with a leaky guy..? Strangely enough DD is not reacting to corn, soy, or nuts which are common allergens so I'm allowed to let her have her favorite nuts and her corn on the cob.

Our naturopathic doctor wants to do the three prong approach of healing the gut, colonizing it with good bacteria, and killing the yeast. I'm all for it. I've been given recommendations for several probiotics.

*Has anyone used Primal Defense Ultra from Garden of Life? Or Therbiotic Factor 4? Or Gastromune AI hypoallergenic caps from Kirkman's?*

We're also going to give enzymes but I have to find one that doesn't have bromelain since DD reacted strongly to pineapple. I think Houston Nutrceuticals has the AFP Peptizyde which doesn't have bromelain. I've been taking their Zyme Prime for a while now and I feel so much better. I'm pretty sure that I must have some undiagnosed issues with food as well. I'll pursue that when I have some more time and money.

Our doctor, a naturopath, is planning to give Nystatin and alternate it with Uva Ursi. The test results showed DD's yeast is sensitive to both. I'm not looking forward to the yeast die-off reaction but at least if there's a die-off reaction it means the treatment is working, right?

I've been lurking here, reading the old Healing the Gut tribe threads that JaneS started, as well as reading MT's nutrition thread. Wow! There's such a wealth of information here. I'm not glad that I need to be here but I am glad there is such a place on MDC.

Ok..now back to your regularly scheduled discussion.


----------



## nicolena (Oct 10, 2005)

oh my god. i haven't been online in forever, and somehow i am right there with you on the phenols.

i haven't caught up on the thread, but i am just starting on the phenols. dds and i all had a major red cheek reaction at the children's museum after markers. one dd was sniffing the damn things--scentedl the teacher had shown her. could this be phenols? am i in so much denial? (and was it perhaps the one slice of dried mango i offered before? do i need to pay 69 for feingold access?)

i finally made delicious gf scones, but the girls reacted to the tapioca or arrowroot. i hold out hope it was the tapioca and an all arrowroot version is also satisfactory. Or maybe it's the xantham gum. Is this now illegal? Finally something delicious, and my stomach got all bubbly.

I'm so glad I got online.

Does anyone use the probiotic drink from body ecology? Or have a bad reaction? Not sure about our probiotic. I'm still nursing them (had my amalgams removed and all--gasp!) and taking the one that made them stimmy last time. Waited til a Friday night to soften the blow.

Pour your wisdom upon me







. Glad you're still here (in a way)--







. Now to catch up.

mehera
mom to nico and lena 3.3 years old and nursing, and hoping 11 week sadie jo is born free


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 20, 2005)

Ok... bumping this up to see if a May, June, or July thread was ever started. And if not, if there is any interest! I could use the support as I seek to get my little one back to an allergen-free baseline and work on healing his tummy.


----------

